# "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???



## Carp-Hooligan (4. November 2006)

Hallo Sportsfreunde!
Soeben habe ich was interessantes Entdeckt,was einem doch zu denken geben sollte,wie und was man im www. preis gibt!? Schaut selbst!

Peta"Spione"

MfG Carp-Hool


----------



## HD4ever (4. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

wundern würde es mich überhaupt nicht ... |krach:
und er weiß ja wohl wovon er spricht ....


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Steinalt, fang besser nicht wieder mit der Leier an.


----------



## Sportexfan (4. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Moin,moin Angler`s

Ich glaube nicht das sich so ein Peta-Fanatiker bei mir in den Angelunterricht verirren würde.Auch wenn dort einige schreiben, das es bestimmt lustig sein würde solch einen Unterricht zu stören und zu boikottieren.
Der Typ wäre schneller wieder auf der Strasse als er im Unterricht wäre.......#q 
Ich kann mir ferner nicht vorstellen das sich ein Einheimischer Peta-Aktivist z.B. auf dem Land diesem Stress freiwillig aussetzt.
Lasst sie labern und auch Resulotionen einbringen-auch diese Homosapiens "morden" Tiere,oder sind Ameisen und Igel,die sie mit Ihren qualmenden stinkenden 2 CV totfahren keine Lebewesen?
Alles meine Meinung.......


----------



## HD4ever (4. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

nee --- rumdiskutieren tut von denen hier bestimmt keiner ....
aber könnte mir schon vorstellen das die sich hier Infos besorgen


----------



## Sportexfan (4. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

@ HD4ever,
klar können die sich Info`s ziehen,aber um sie zu verstehen ,braucht man eine gewisse Intellegenz.
Ich kenne wenige "Einzeller" mit künstl.Intellegenz.

PETA = Penetrante Einzeller Töten Alles-------


Alles meine Meinung


----------



## oknel (4. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nee --- rumdiskutieren tut von denen hier bestimmt keiner ....
> aber könnte mir schon vorstellen das die sich hier Infos besorgen



ja rezepte und so


mfg


----------



## Kuschi777 (4. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Jetzt mal ne Frage was sin Peta

Wenn euch das jetzt auch blöd vorkommt ich weiß es

wirklich net


----------



## HD4ever (4. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

steht doch in meiner Signatur ....  |muahah:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Lest euch mal Seite 4 durch und ihr könnt euch nicht mehr halten.


----------



## bodenseepeter (4. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Peta Aktivisten hier im Board?

Das sind wahrscheinlich die Gesellen, die behaupten, am besten fische sich Hecht ohne Stahlvorfach, Aale sollte man in Ruhe ausdrillen und Karpfen seien an der 16er Schnur besonders reizvoll zu Drillen.

Nun wird mir einiges klar!


----------



## Baddy89 (4. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ich gehöre zur Peta, ich oute mich.

Ihr seid doch böse, böse Menschen ! Die armen Fische ! Und auch noch Digicam und Abhakmatte benutzen ! Ihr Schlawiner ihr ! Ihr seid so böse , ihr ! Ich zeig mit nacktem Finger auf euch !

So, ich fahr jetzt mit meinem dreckigen,alten Auto, dass Millionen von unterschiedlichen dreckigen Gase in die Luft blässt, nicht umweltbewusst zum Burgerking und ess nen Big Mac, um danach die Verpackungen ausem Fenster zu schmeißen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zur Peta, ich oute mich.
> 
> Ihr seid doch böse, böse Menschen ! Die armen Fische ! Und auch noch Digicam und Abhakmatte benutzen ! Ihr Schlawiner ihr ! Ihr seid so böse , ihr ! Ich zeig mit nacktem Finger auf euch !
> 
> So, ich fahr jetzt mit meinem dreckigen,alten Auto, dass Millionen von unterschiedlichen dreckigen Gase in die Luft blässt, nicht umweltbewusst zum Burgerking und ess nen Big Mac, um danach die Verpackungen ausem Fenster zu schmeißen.


 

Ich dachte Angler gehören nicht zur PETA?


----------



## Carphunter 76 (5. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Oh Mann.

Ich konnte mir in dem Forum ein Schmunzeln mit Tränchen ind en Augen nicht verkneifen.
Es ist aber echt sinnvoller, wenn man nicht Sprüche kloppt, sondern tatsächliche 
Argumente aufbringt, auch wenn es teilweise sehr schwer ist, ernst zu bleiben.

Sind wir ehrlich und bekennen uns dazu Neanderthaler zu sein, was einschließt, dass wir selber "auf die Jagd" (in userem Fall Fischjagd) gehen und Trophäen sammeln (und seien es auch nur digitale Bilder ...), oder argumentieren wir auf gleicher Basis mit solch emotionsgeladenen Fanatikern ?

Wir sollten bei sachdienlicheren Argumenten beginnen:
Da wäre zum Beispiel die natürliche Auslese zu erwähnen ... Wie schnell hat man so etwas vergessen, oder auch, dass Homo Sapiens Sapiens nun auch ein Teil der Natur ist, dem der Hauch des Todes von Geburt an mit auf den Weg gegeben wurde ...

Wenn man sich in der Natur auskennt, dann hat man ja schon erlebt, wie Tiere rücksicht aufs töten ihrer Beute nehmen: GAR KEINE !
Hauptsache , es passt ins Maul.

2. Netzfischerei, als unser naheliegenstes Beispiel.

In einem Fischernetz (nicht an der Ostsee, da gibts aufgrund von Berufsfischerei eh kaum genug Fische) werden die Tiere in Massen hinterm Boot hergeschleppt, bis es sich wirtschaftlich gesehen "lohnt", das Netz aus dem Wasser zu heben !!!
Da werden die Tiere auf Eis gelegt und Basta. 

Wer zwingt jemand anderen Fisch zu essen ? Wir nicht !

Wer seinen Fisch selbst mit der Angel fängt, tötet und isst, hat sicher genug Respekt vor der Kreatur und außerdem einen gesunden Hunger, weil das Ausnehmen der Fische nicht sonderlich Appetitlich ist. 

Angenommen wir hätten komplett weltweit Stromausfall für zwei Jahre und es gäbe kein Benzin mehr (Transportmittel fallen alle weg !!!),

Wer kann im Winter Proteine ranschaffen , wenn die Pflanzenwelt abgestorben ist ? Äpfel nicht mehr vorhanden ?
Genau ! Pflanzen enthalten auch hierzulande teilweise ne Menge Eiweiß, aber man kann auch sagen, dass es kaum ein Unterschied ist, ob man eine Pflanze tötet, weil die ja auch ein Lebewesen ist, oder ein Tier.

Das Waldorf Zeug ist ja auch nur ne Vereinfachung, bzw. Pauschalisierung
(ich meine die Sache mit den Lebenssformen : Stein - Pflanze - Tier - Mensch), die weder bewiesen, noch schlüssig ist. Apropos schlüssig.
Ich macch Schluss für heut, weil es ist schon spät und so.

Artgerechte Tierhaltung ? Gibt es so was nicht auch für Menschen ? Großstädte sind artgerecht ?!

Euer "Landei" Tilman

Und: Immer schön locker bleiben #h


----------



## Honeyball (6. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Sagt mal,
da beschweren wir uns ständig über deren Gehetze und begeben uns jetzt auf das selbe niedere Niveau 

Lasst die doch sein, wie sie sind, solange sie uns lassen wie wir sind. Dass die ihren Thread geschlossen haben, nachdem nicht zuletzt von einigen Boardies dort eine wirklich nachdenkenswerte Sichtweise vermittelt wurde, zeigt doch schon alles.
Das einzige, was gegenüber Peta Sinn macht, ist Nichtbeachtung !!!


----------



## Dart (6. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sagt mal,
> da beschweren wir uns ständig über deren Gehetze und begeben uns jetzt auf das selbe niedere Niveau
> 
> Lasst die doch sein, wie sie sind, solange sie uns lassen wie wir sind. Dass die ihren Thread geschlossen haben, nachdem nicht zuletzt von einigen Boardies dort eine wirklich nachdenkenswerte Sichtweise vermittelt wurde, zeigt doch schon alles.
> Das einzige, was gegenüber Peta Sinn macht, ist Nichtbeachtung !!!


|good: 
Wir unterstuetzen die nur mit der Beachtung die wir ihnen zukommen lassen.......unterm Strich ist das doch nur ne kleine Truppe die um Aufmerksamkeit ringt, wobei dort den meisten dort postenden Usern gar nicht bewusst ist,wieviele eigene Tierleichen bei Peta schon im Keller liegen (sinnbildlich gemeint, oder|rolleyes )

Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hab mich jetzt mal in deren geschreibsel reingelesen...........und nach 5 Seiten abgebrochen!
#d 


Da fällt mir spontan folgende Frage ein ;

Wieviele Peta- Aktivisten passen in eine Telefonzelle?


-Unendlich viele! - Die sind so hohl, die kann man ineinander Stapeln!|supergri


----------



## Dart (6. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Lese lieber die letzten 5 Seiten|rolleyes 
Wie schon richtig hier angemerkt, hat der verlinkte Peta2-Thread einen langen Bart wie Methusalem, und wurde bereits mehr als ausreichend durchgekaut im AB:g 
Warum das Ganze nochmals aufwaermen?
Benutzt doch einfach mal die Suchfunktion, und ihr habt Lesespass fuer 3 Abende, bevor es hier nur zu Wiederholungen kommt#d 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ok, um des lieben Friedens willen habe ich die letzten 5 Seiten auch noch gelesen- und bin noch immer nicht geläutert!

Recht wenig Sachliche Argumentation (Ja, krasse Ausnahmen gabs -Ok)
Relativ viele Äußerungen, worin sich die Forenmitglieder artig von PETA distanzieren---- find ich ziemlich Rückradlos!#d


----------



## Big Rolly (6. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt mal in deren geschreibsel reingelesen...........und nach 5 Seiten abgebrochen!
> #d
> 
> 
> ...




Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt :q:q:q


----------



## Raabiat (6. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

der Typ hat halt hunger|kopfkrat
Wer isst nicht gern frisches Känguruh??
Ausserdem kann man den Rest auch noch verwerten....modische Taschen aus den Beuteln machen und aus den Füssen kriegt man bestimmt was gezaubert, was man in fernost als aphrotisierend verkaufen kann
:q:q

man, man, man.....so ein dummer thread hier |kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

"und die Geister die man rief ..."

laßt doch einfach die Typen in Ruhe und beachtet sie nicht ... mich zumindest lassen sie in Ruhe, weil sie mich nicht können ... ich bemerke sie einfach nicht und scheine sie wohl auch zu überlesen ...

schade nur, dass einige Angler PETA-Niveau hier in "Witzen" outen ...|uhoh:


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> schade nur, dass einige Angler PETA-Niveau hier in "Witzen" outen ...|uhoh:


So sprachs der Curry-King von der Isar... |kopfkrat


----------



## sebastian (6. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ich geh Angeln weils mir Spaß macht, und ich geh nie angeln um möglichst viel zu fangen, zu töten und zu essen. Ich mach das nur weils mir Spaß macht, wenn der Fisch schluckt nehm ich ihn halt mit und er wird gegessen, und wenn er nicht schluckt wird er wieder freigelassen.
Solang man den Bestand von irgendeinem Tier nicht gefährdet, eine Sache nur aus Spaß macht, ohne irgendeiner Tierart zu schaden is ja nichts Verwerfliches dran. Ich mein ich behandel das Tier ja wie ein Tier und nicht wie irgendein Ding, ich setze den Fisch schnell und schonend wieder zurück, wenn ich davon ausgehen kann das er überlebt.

Ich versteh auch das es Jägern Spaß macht Rehe zu schießen, is halt so ein Urtrieb, aber die kontrollieren damit ja auch den Bestand. Bei uns gibts ja kaum natürliche Feinde für Rehe die würden sich vermehren und da haben die Jäger schon eine wichtige Aufgabe den Bestand zu kontrollieren.

Ich finds halt lächerlich wie die PETA über Angler und Jäger schreiben. Die haben wohl auch oft eine sehr fixe Meinung und sind überzeugt davon das ihre Ansicht die einzig richtige is und Leute wie Angler und Jäger sind wohl dumme Menschen weil sie ja Dinge tun die laut PETA sehr unzivilisiert? sind. 
Vorallem find ichs so dumm weil sich gerade Angler und Jäger um den Bestand der Tiere sorgen.
Angler und Jäger sind meiner Meinung nach Naturschützer und Liebhaber und nicht die Leute dies zerstören weils unbedingt alle Tiere umbringen wollen. Hab ja langfristig nix davon wenn ich alle Fische aus einem Teich gefangen habe, falls ich mal Kinder haben sollte wärs doch Schade wenn die einen Hecht nur aus Büchern kennen würden.

@ Baddy89
Find ich nicht  Selbst wenn ...


----------



## Baddy89 (6. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Würde deinen Post bearbeiten Sebastian, wenn ich könnte 

Sind viele Unverständlichkeiten drin, könnte sich die Peta leicht zurecht drehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Da hat Baddy89 schon so die richtige Anmerkung getroffen 

Man muß mal sauber unterscheiden, gerade wegen PETA (die den Anglern gerne ins "Wasser pissen" wollen), dem Sportangler-Syndrom und das, was man da eigentlich macht.

1. Angeln und Jagen ist ein uralte Tätigkeit zur Nahrungsbeschaffung, das steht an erster Stelle und hat eine urtypische notwendige Berechtigung für die Spezies Mensch. Darauf bauen auch alle unseren Gesetze auf, die Moral von Sinnhaftigkeit und Ethik, sowie die Schnittstellenbereiche zum Natur- und Tierschutz. 

2. Wem das Angeln Spaß macht, der ist nicht "Spaßangler" oder "Lustkiller", sondern er empfindet erstmal Freude an seinem uralten Jagdhandwerk des Aufspürens, Verfolgen, Überlisten und Überwältigen.
Betätigung und Können bringen Freude, die Fertigkeiten im Nahrungsbeschaffen und damit Überleben eine grundsätzliche Befriedigung. Man trainiert und hält eine Fertigkeit in Übung und am Leben, die man evtl. mal wieder braucht, die heute aber selektiver eingesetzt werden kann.
Dies sollte man immer bedenken, wenn man was zum "Angeln aus Spaß" schreibt, gerade wegen diesem Threadtitel 

3. Der moderne Mensch kann sich aus 2 Gründen ein anderes Verhalten leisten als seine Altvorderen, denn zum Einen muß er nicht mehr alle gefangenen Fische verwerten, weil es auch so genug zu essen gibt (Nahrungsüberangebot), auf der anderen Seite ist es hegerisch sinnvoll nur bestimmte Fische zu entnehmen, nur die für die Verwertung optimalen zu entnehmen und die anderen weiter leben (+vermehren) zu lassen, wegen Bestand, Vermehrung und Belebung des Aqua-Habitats, das bestimmte Mengen an Fischen zu seinem Gleichgewicht benötigt. 
Der Überstand an Menschen und damit auch an Anglern könnte leicht zu einem Unterbestand an Fischen (Beute) führen, das ist im Sinne eines Naturschutzes zu vermeiden.

4. Die Angler als Naturschützer an allen Wassern sind inzwischen ein feste Größe geworden. Wer geht und sitzt denn ausdauernd und viele Stunden und Tage an allen Gewässern? Bei Wind und Wetter, und bildet dort eine Präsenz aus, eine Präsenz die immer mehr in hohem Maße zu einem gesitteten Wohlverhalten der restlichen ungesitteten Bevölkerung an Wasser (z.B. mit Abfall, Müll, Altöl, Abwasser) und umliegenden Naturrefugien beiträgt.
Angler dürfen z.B. an Trinkwassertalsperren, weil sie dort aufpassen und die ganz großen Sauigel so weniger Chancen haben ihr verderbendes Treiben unerkannt zu tun. Der Wasserwerksbetreiber könnte einen Daueraufpassdienst nicht leisten.

Man könnte ja mal spaßeshalber einen Stundensatz für die Natur+Wasseraufpasser ausrechnen, der ohne Anglertätigkeiten von dem Rest der Bevölkerung an Aufwand geleistet werden müßte, um die Gewässer in einem einigermaßen natürlichen und belebbaren Zustand zu halten. 
Das Angler selber leider auch Müllreste hinterlassen, gehört auf ein anderes unrühmliches Blatt, allerdings vermindert sich die Tendenz und gehört auch mehr zu dem Typus Gelegenheits-Ferien+Campingangler als zu den Hardcore-Anglern, die das als Haupthobby und mit Enthusiasmus ausüben. 

Daß in die Angelscheine und an die Ausgabestellen eine Belehrung und Verpflichtung zum Mitführen von Müllbeuteln gehört, fordere ich ja schon lange. Kleines Ding, große Wirkung. :g


----------



## Big Rolly (7. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Würde deinen Post bearbeiten Sebastian, wenn ich könnte
> 
> Sind viele Unverständlichkeiten drin, könnte sich die Peta leicht zurecht drehen.




Sorry wenn ich dir da widersprechen muss, aber der Post von Sebastian war trotz seines jungen Alters der sachlichste überhaupt.



Wobei ich die Post der anderen nicht mindern möchte, hab mich ja schliesslich auch über die Petaner lustig gemacht, dafür sind sie ja .(ist einzig und allein meine Meinung und nicht die der übrigen Boardmember)


----------



## Goettinger (7. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

ich find das einfach nur lächerlich was die jungs machen..anrichten können die eh nichtz..ich denke mal nich das die die sportangelei einstellen können..
aber es is auf jeden fall sehr lustig das gedöns von denen zu lesen! *lach* ich lag echt am boden..


----------



## Gardenfly (8. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Totschweigen wird PETA nur nutzen, denn noch einmal können wir nicht sagen das wir nicht wußten wohin das führt,bei deren undemokratische und menschenfeindliche Weltanschauung müßte eigentlich täglich Demonstationen auf den Straßen geben um deren Verbot zu fordern.


----------



## Goettinger (9. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

dann leg doch mal nen termin für nen AB treffen fest*gg

thema: Demo gegen PETA!


----------



## Leif (9. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ich würde sie gleich zum Fischessen einladen.
Die haben nen Patscher und das wird so bleiben!

Wo ist das überhaupt noch Tierschutz?


----------



## Goettinger (9. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

tierschutz aber menschenhass..
ganz sauber sind die halt nich! den fehlt das tierische eiweiß zum klaren denken! aber das merken die eh nich..


----------



## Leif (9. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Goettinger schrieb:


> tierschutz aber menschenhass..
> ganz sauber sind die halt nich! den fehlt das tierische eiweiß zum klaren denken! aber das merken die eh nich..



Hi !!!


Da hast du 100% Recht.

Ist ja kein Tierschutz den Kühen das Gras wegzufressen! Gell?


----------



## Lachsy (9. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Mensch Leif , die sind keine Tierschützer, sonder Tierrechtler . und das ist ein unterschied.

Aber was kauert ihr eigendlich themen durch die wir schon abgehakt haben?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Goettinger schrieb:


> den fehlt das tierische eiweiß zum klaren denken!


Der Mensch hat sich nach akzeptierten Evolutionsuntersuchungen durch Fleischfresserei aus den Urwald-Affen entwickelt, als Savannengänger zuerst an den Kadavern und Resten, die größere Räuber hinterlassen haben. Dann kam der größere Schädel und der vorteilhafte aufrechte Gang, um mehr Überblick zu haben und nicht selber ratzfatz zum gleichartigen Kadaver zu werden.

Was passiert dann wohl, wenn man die tierische Eiweißversorgung wieder auf NULL zurückfährt? |kopfkrat


----------



## bennie (9. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

ein Schelm wer sich böses denkt


----------



## donlotis (9. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Würde man einen Außerirdischen ein menschliches Gebiss untersuchen lassen, würde der festellen: "Aha, vorne Schneidezähne und Eckzähne (waren früher mal Reißzähne), hinten Backenzähne zum Mahlen. Ganz klar, dieses Lebewesen war ein Mischverkoster, fraß also Fleisch und vegetarische Kost."

Und genauso ist es auch bei mir, ich mag beides und esse beides. Ist ja auch gesünder so. 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

wenn wir über "DIE" so viel sprechen--schreiben-- glauben die noch das uns an denen etwas liegt!!!
also schwamm drüber (über die PET(r)A) leutz#h #h


----------



## Goettinger (10. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

es macht nur immer wieder so viel spaß über die pfeiffen zu lästern *gg


----------



## Big Rolly (10. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Goettinger schrieb:


> es macht nur immer wieder so viel spaß über die pfeiffen zu lästern *gg




Oh wie Recht du doch hast #6


----------



## Goettinger (10. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

ausserdem wäre die arbeit zu langweilig wenn man nich nebenbei das anglerboard mit solchen themen hätte*gg


----------



## petriheil (10. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der Mensch hat sich nach akzeptierten Evolutionsuntersuchungen durch Fleischfresserei aus den Urwald-Affen entwickelt, als Savannengänger zuerst an den Kadavern und Resten, die größere Räuber hinterlassen haben. Dann kam der größere Schädel und der vorteilhafte aufrechte Gang, um mehr Überblick zu haben und nicht selber ratzfatz zum gleichartigen Kadaver zu werden.
> 
> Was passiert dann wohl, wenn man die tierische Eiweißversorgung wieder auf NULL zurückfährt? |kopfkrat


 

du wirst wahrscheinlich ein peta mitglied|peinlich 


ich hab mir den thraed bei peta mal durchgelesen nicht komplett
aber was ich da gelesen habe   ui ui ui

wie kann man nur so bescheuert sein und die fische lieber töten zu lassen als schonend zurück zu setzen
die dürfen doch auch weiter leben 
so ein mist was die vertreten

ich begreif das nicht

aber ich hab auch was gelernt 


was war das nur mmh


----------



## petriheil (10. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

da fällt mir noch was ein wir könnten doch für die peta freunde einen thread hier im forum eröffnen 


dann könnte ich jeden tag lachen:q 




ladet sie doch mal ein zur boardiekutter tour
dennen gefällt es bestimmt wenn sie die fische füttern können(schwankendes schiff und dann :v )


----------



## Goettinger (13. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

hehe...aber wehe die kotzen gegen den wind und ich bekomm die ganze sch***e ab!


----------



## Kölschfan (13. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Goettinger schrieb:


> es macht nur immer wieder so viel spaß über die pfeiffen zu lästern *gg


 

Mit solch Sprüchen "gießt du Wasser auf denen ihre Mühlen". Lass sie in ihrer Welt einfach leben und glücklich werden. Solang sie mich nicht beim Angeln belästigen. 
Und sicher gibt es hier auch vereinzelt Leute von PETA die mal reinschauen genau wie auf deren Seite einige von hier gemeldet sind.
Jedoch, auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner zwischen Anglern und Tierrechtfanatikern wird es nie kommen. 

Wir, die meisten hier, sind doch auch solche Fanatiker, "Fischfanatiker"!    MfG


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Kölschfan schrieb:


> Und nicht in allem haben sie ganz Unrecht - Thema Pelze z.B.


In Verkennung der realen Relevanz sind die PETA-Aktivisten ja schon im allerersten Schritt nur Dummschwätzer ohne Sachverstand. 

Wenn die ihre Energie mal auf wichtige Sachen und drängende Tierprobleme, wie (Groß)Industrielle Tierhaltung, Tiermast :v und die Verhältnisse auf Schlachthöfen bündeln würden! |krach: und dort auch wirksam was beeinflussen und ändern könnten. Der Holocaust-Vergleich schießt mal wieder nur über das Ziel hinaus, selbst wenn ich inhaltlich der gleichen Meinung bin. #d 

Die Rechts+Gesetzeslage gäbe da sogar einiges her was man direkt anprangern kann, schuld ist hier ganz besonders der "preisbewußte" Billighehler, also der Handel der sowas immer noch vertickt und Kunden die sowas immer noch kaufen. Selbst objektiv festgestelltes Gammelfleich reicht ja anscheinend noch nicht mal aus um die Fleischkonsumgepflogenheiten grundlegend umzustellen.  

Das Milliardenfache langsame Fischemeucheln der Fischindustrie kommt auch erstmal gaaaanz weit vor den gezielten und abgestimmten Fischfangaktionen der allermeisten Angler. 

Das Verhalten der Angler in der Behandlung und Verwertung der Tiere (Fische) kann hier nur Vorbild sein, PETA müßte das eigentlich als leuchtendes Vorbild #6 vor ihren Bemühungen hertragen, auch ethisch ein korrekter Umgang mit dem Tier, ein Recht auf einen möglichst überraschenden und schnellen Tod. 

Wenn die Fleischschlachtindustrie und die Fischindustrie so mit den Tieren umgingen, dann wäre schon viel gewonnen.

Es gibt eine Berechtigung, Tierquälerei und grausige Zustände in Tierhaltung, Tierfang und Tierverwertung anzuprangern und zu bekämpfen. #6

Es gibt KEINE Berechtigung, die sinnvolle Tierverwertung als Ernährung großer Teile der Bevölkerung zu bekämpfen. Die sich anschließende Frage, ob man überhaupt Lebewesen (Flora+Fauna) auffressen darf, kann PETA auch nicht beantworten, und im Ergebnis ist sie eh absolut klar. :g

Genauso gibt es KEINE Berechtigung, die Angler für die Pflege+Hege am Wasser und die Kontrollfänge zu tadeln.


----------



## Fischbox (14. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hab mir eben auch mal deren geistige Ergüsse rein- bzw.angetan . Ist ein lustiger Haufen, aber eben wirklich ein Haufen....


----------



## Gardenfly (14. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Was ist an Pelzen schlecht ?
nicht alles was aus der Propagandamaschiene kommt stimmt,
ein Großteil der Felle kommt aus der Jagt, man erfindet neue Namen für die Tiere, da Rattenpelz nicht so lustig klingt.
Peta kämpft gegen Menschen die nicht Tofu essen , kriminelle machenschaften von Tierfabriken sind nebensächlich -dafür gibt es andere Organisationen-und wenn sie etwas machen dann falsch siehe Tierbefeiungen die ökologische Katastophen hervorrufen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

@Gardenfly

|good:​


----------



## dtnorway (15. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

@Gardenfly#h

In den Augen von PETA sind Ratten aber auch schützenswert weil Tiere. Es gibt eigentlich keine Ausnahmen egal was drauf steht. |uhoh:
Das das Hirnies sind, darüber brauchen wir ja nun gar nicht diskutieren. Wenn Tofu nicht du.. macht macht es vieleicht schön! Wer weis!?#d

Gruß dtnorway|wavey:


----------



## fiskes (15. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hallo
Daß sich so was die fortpflanzen darf ist eine Schande für die Menschheit
fiskes


----------



## Stonie (15. November 2006)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



fiskes schrieb:


> Hallo
> Daß sich so was die fortpflanzen darf ist eine Schande für die Menschheit
> fiskes



...und mal wieder sinkt das Niveau erschreckend ab :c 

Markus


----------



## Schuppilli (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hallo "Landei" Tilman,
Du hast mir aus der Seele gesprochen!! Aber eins sollten wir bedenken
WENN DER KLÜGERE IMMER NUR NACHGIBT-- HABEN DIE DÜ....ANDEREN BALD DIE OBERHAND. Schöne Festtage und einen guten Rutsch    Schuppilli


----------



## Sperber (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Schuppilli schrieb:


> Hallo "Landei" Tilman,
> Du hast mir aus der Seele gesprochen!! Aber eins sollten wir bedenken
> WENN DER KLÜGERE IMMER NUR NACHGIBT-- HABEN DIE DÜ....ANDEREN BALD DIE OBERHAND. Schöne Festtage und einen guten Rutsch Schuppilli


 

genau das denke ich auch Schuppilli


----------



## Patrick S. (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ach die liebe PETA...einfach eine unendliche Geschichte...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Moin,

Fischen ist genauso legitim wie die Jagd, da gibt es kein Vertun, und wir müssen uns alle auch keinen Kopf machen.

Aber einige unter uns sind offensichtlich ziemlich besch........rt, denn hier wird dann und wann öffentlich über C&R und sonstige Sachen diskutiert und sich damit gebrüstet, obwohl das nun in Deutschland klar geregelt ist. Natürlich kann jeder von uns zu schnell oder bei ROT über die Ampel fahren, nur sollte er damit öffentlich nicht gerade Reklame machen, oder aber - wenn der Hammer kommt, ihn auch ertragen, ohne sich hier wieder zu beschweren.

Wir haben nun mal Gesetze - wie das jeder am Wasser händelt, ist seine Sache, nur sollten wir damit nicht auch noch hier im Board "auf den Putz hauen"! Dann nämlich kann PETA uns mal........ !

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
......................*

.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hey, Jungs und Mädels, da hat jemand einen Uralt-Trööt hochgeholt, der schon längst ausgelutscht ist...


----------



## Drillinge (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Wie wäre es mit schweigen.#6


----------



## magic feeder (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

jedem das seine.....schwarze schafe gibt es schliesslich auch unter uns anglern....mehr sag ich dazu nicht!!!!!

einen guten rutsch wünscht euch allen der magic feeder


----------



## earl (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

nicht schon wieder einfach ignorieren


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Sollte man ernst nehmen und solche selbst ernannten Tierschutzsubjekte sofort aus dem Forum entfernen! Meiner Meinung nach betreibt jeder ernsthafte Sportfischer sein Hobby
mit der notwendigen Achtung und Ehrfurcht vor der Kreatur Fisch und der gesamten Natur!
Würden solche Subjekte Ihre Parolen auch leben, müssten sie längst verhungert sein, oder stinken wie eine Müllhalde. Woraus werden denn Lebensmittel und Seifen gemacht?
Mal nachdenken liebe Peta Spione!!!
Gruß nein falsch, mit solchen Leuten hab ich ja gar nichts zu tun.
Walleyehunter 69


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ja das alte Spiel GUT GEGEN BÖSE 
Ich esse gerne "Tiere" aber als ich das Video gesehen habe konnte ich 3 Tage keine Wurst essen.
http://www.leechvideo.com/video/view2810401.html

P.S NICHTS FÜR WEICHEIER


----------



## angler-jan (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ich möchte den Film jetzt nicht ganz gucken. Mir reicht schon der Anfang um zu wissen um was es geht(Ich habe die ersten 10 min geguckt).
Doch was wollen diese Filmmacher ereichen?
Es geht dort um die Behandlung der Tiere durch die Menschen.Die schlechte Behandlung in
Massentierhaltung, aber es geht auch darum wie sich der Mensch zu Mensch verhält.
Der Mensch war schon immer grausam, doch warum? Weil der Mensch sich zu leicht leiten lässt. bsp.: Hitler. Wären diese Menschen grausam in den Kz, wenn sie nicht die ganze Zeit gesagt gekriegt hätten das genau das was sie machen richtig ist. Eine Art gehirnwäsche. 
Ich weiß nicht was das ist, aber wir Menschen haben eine Art Knopf der sich umstellen lässt. Wir Menschen können so zusagen programmirt werden.
Noch ein Beispiel: Wie konnten die europäischen Menschen in Südamerika sagen, das die Südamerikaner keine Menschen sind? Das blinde Machtverlangen??? 
Ich weiß es nicht. Eine Gruppe von Tier und Mensch muss immer geleitet werden
Doch bei dem Menschen ist es nicht nur die Leitung für das überleben, der Mensch will noch mehr, wo er aber meistens stecken bleibt, denn mehr als überleben und nachkommen zeugen ist nicht drin.Vielcheicht noch ein wenig Freizeitgestaltung.
Man sollte mal überlegen wie wir Menschen es uns schwer gemacht haben uns fortzu pflanzen und wie es immer noch in der Tierwelt geblieben ist. Eigentlich sind wir auch nur Tiere, die es sich viel zu schwer gemacht haben! Nicht das wir jetzt wieder auf Bäumen leben sollen. Aber ist unsere Evolution nicht ein bisschen krank gegenüber der Natur?


----------



## bikerboy25678 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Was soll man da schon groß sagen.

Die trauen sich auch nur im internet groß zu reden oder seid ihr schon einem begegnet??
Ich nicht, leider!!!!

Glaub den würd ich erstmahl baden schicken, das er wieder nen kühlen Kopf bekommt#q.

gruß mark


----------



## angler-jan (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Die Minderheit der Angler wird ja nur von ihnen in Betracht gezogen weil sie angreifbar ist.


----------



## Drillinge (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ich mach dann mal meine angeln fertig.#h


----------



## angler-jan (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ich würge den Thread mal wieder hoch!
Gab es denn bei euch schon so Fälle, das ihr beleidigt worden seid mit: Fischequäler....


----------



## Donnerkrähe (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

und vor allem: was habt ihr geantwortet?


----------



## angler-jan (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Man muss sie einfach nur ignorieren.
Oder , wenn sie dir zu nahe kommen ins Wasser schuppen!:vik:


----------



## schrauber78 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Man muss sie einfach nur ignorieren.
> Oder , wenn sie dir zu nahe kommen ins Wasser schuppen!:vik:


erst denken, dann schreiben.


----------



## angler-jan (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

@schrauber
Was sollte das jetzt, es war nur ein Scherz oder hast du irgendein Problem damit?


----------



## Der Wobbler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

|supergri|supergri|supergri Ha Ha Ha Ha !!! |supergri|supergri|supergri Die PETA Jünger, freuen sich doch ein Loch in den Bauch, wenn sie sehen, wie toll ihr sie beachtet und euch "einen Kopf" mach, wie die (PETA) denn getrickt sind und dieser thread besteht ja schon seit 2006 !
Sollte hier wirklich einer von den als "Spion" rumgeistern, lacht der sich doch halb schippelich drüber ! 
Solange die mir meine Ruhe lassen - können die mich mal richtig gerne haben !!!


----------



## Forellenzemmel (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

"Spione"???

dies ist doch ein öffentliches Forum, da kann, darf und soll doch jeder reinschauen wer will! Mit Account anmelden darf sich hier auch jeder, ob der angelt oder sonstwas betreibt... 
Ein "Spion" ist jemand der sich heimlich einschleicht - bei einem öffentlichen Forum eigentlich unmöglich - es sei denn die Mods werden unterwandert:vik:!!!
Wer sich beim Angeln und auch beim Anglerlatein weidmännisch und fachlich kompetent verhält; der jenige braucht auch wirklich keinerlei Angst vor irgendwelchen Spionen zu haben.
Ich bin selbst irgendwie so eine Art "Naturschützer" (da gibt es keinerlei Konflikte mit meiner Teichbewirtschaftung und dem Angeln!) und kann die Leute von Peta schon verstehen. Sinnloses Leid von Kreaturen ist anprangernswert und bizarre Beispiele findet man nunmal auch im Anglerboard! Was hier gepostet wird ist manchmal unter aller S...

*Kein *Angler muß sich schämen, rechtfertigen oder sogar Spione fürchten - diverse *Sportfischer *eben schon!

Laßt die Peta, oder sonst auch wen, ruhig ins Board schauen, der Angler allgemein ist ein naturverbundener Mensch, interessiert am Erhalt unserer Umwelt - man könnte schon fast (aber auch nur fast) Blutsbrüderschaft mit den Mädels und Jungs der Peta schließen. 

Gruß Stefan (007)


----------



## Forellenzemmel (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Aber ist unsere Evolution nicht ein bisschen krank gegenüber der Natur?


 
Hallo, 

das hast Du ein wenig unglücklich ausgedrückt, Natur und Evolution sind nicht so weit auseinander, womöglich bedingen sich die beiden?!?
Ich habe aber trotzdem verstanden was Du aussagen wolltest, und finde es richtig gut, das es auch Heute noch Jugendliche gibt, die etwas weiter über den Tellerrand schauen... Du könntest durchaus ein Vorbild für den einen oder anderen wesentlich Älteren sein...:m

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## angler-jan (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Evolution ist sogar Natur. Aber gut ,das du weißt wie ich das gemeint habe!


----------



## Forellenzemmel (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Siehste Angler-Jan

manche sind auch mit 44 noch lernfähig:vik:

Wollen wirs mal nicht übertreiben, der Lapsus war Deiner! Gut gemeint aber unglücklich - passiert mir auch heute noch

Stefan


----------



## angler-jan (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ich weiß zwar jetzt nicht was Lapsus ist.....


----------



## Forellenzemmel (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ein verzeihlicher Fehler! So ne Art Mißgeschick!!!

Stefan


----------



## angler-jan (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Schon klar, aber kannst du denn das in richtige worte fassen was ich gemeint habe??


----------



## Forellenzemmel (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber kannst du denn das in richtige worte fassen was ich gemeint habe??


 
??? Wenn Du es nicht kannst wie soll ich denn...


----------



## angler-jan (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Achso ja stimmt.


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

|bigeyes Hi will hier nix wieder aufwärmen zu dem Verein, aber aus aktuellem Anlass hier was von meinem Lieblings aushänge Peta Mitglied *Dirk Moppelchen Bach *

*Dschungelcamp*

Wie gesagt er ist bekennender Veganer (wers glaubt) und Tiere liegem ihm sehr im Mag...äh am Herzen.

Auf der einen Seite Peta Tierschutz tralala und dort (*wo er bezahlt wird*) zeigt er was er von Tieren wirklich hält und lässt Kakerlaken den Kopf abbeissen...

*Wir sehen hier Peta Moral in Perfektion*,

mich würde echt ma interessieren was echte Peta leute zu ihrem Vorzeigemitglied sagen. mir fällt da nur das ein :v

Quelle: Wer sonst "Petakids"


----------



## Der Wobbler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Servus Ollek,
dachte erst, das sie ein Witz, "Dicki" , ein Verganer |bigeyes ! Wie kann man, nur durch Salat,Samen|rolleyes und Kleie so dick werden ?#c ! Laut Google, stimmt das aber :
http://www.peta.de/kfcgrausam/dirk_bach_kmpft_fr_hhner.603.html

Das passt vorne und hinten, nicht ! Hühner befreien und Kakalaken den Kopf abbeisen lassen !


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> Das passt vorne und hinten, nicht ! Hühner befreien und Kakalaken den Kopf abbeisen lassen !


 
:m Das ist die wunderbare Welt der Peta...für Geld frisst der seine Grossmutter glaubs mir!!!


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ihr mißversteht da etwas. Peta ist keine Tierschutzorga sondern Tierrechtsorga. Dirk Bach verstößt mit dem Zusehen beim Kakerlakenkopfabbeißen (schnelles, kompromißloses Töten einer ansonsten frei lebenden Kreatur zur Nahrungsaufnahme) nicht gegen deren Grundsätze. Auch das Veganersein hat nichts damit zu tun. Die enge Haltung der Strauße, das wäre so etwas, was ihn hätte interessieren können. Oder allgemein die Haltung von Tieren, um sie dann zu schlachten. Aber diese Leute sehen da selber nicht durch, wo Schutz aufhört und Recht anfängt. Dirk Bach beschäftigt sich ja eigentlich eher mit Tierschutz also nicht mit den Zielen von Peta. Aber als werbeikone ist er doch Spitze.


----------



## Der Wobbler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Ollek schrieb:


> :m Das ist die wunderbare Welt der Peta...für Geld frisst der seine Grossmutter glaubs mir!!!


 
Für Geld ?
So wie der aussieht hat er das schon gemacht ! Und Grossvater gleich mit !:q


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Das Bespiel Dirk Bach zeigt doch die Unglaubwürdigkeit dieses Vereins mehr als deutlich.
Der hat sich seine Plautze mit Sicherheit nicht durch Tofu und Salat angefressen,und
wenn man dann aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen auf Diät gehen muss,ist es doch geschickt,zum Veganer zu werden.
Ich finde das er gut in diese verlogene Djungelshow passt,wo "Stars" der untersten Kategorie,der Lächerlichkeit preisgegeben werden.
@Ollek,Der hat wahrscheinlich seine Großmutter schon gefressen.

Taxidermist

P.S.:Nicht das ich jetzt schiss hab,aber rechtlich gesehen,hast du wohl recht!
Danke,Leopard


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

@taxidermist
gerade wegen der spione solltest du deinen letzten satz vlt. etwas ändern. )


----------



## Der Wobbler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @taxidermist
> gerade wegen der spione solltest du deinen letzten satz vlt. etwas ändern. )


 
Welchen ? der mit der Oma ?

Du hast doch geschrieben :
(....beim Kakerlakenkopfabbeißen) (schnelles, kompromißloses Töten einer ansonsten frei lebenden Kreatur zur Nahrungsaufnahme) nicht gegen deren Grundsätze.

Dann passt's doch wieder !#c


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

:vik::q:vik:


----------



## Der Wobbler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

.... ausser sie war im Altersheim, das ruft die Massenhaltung auf den Plan !


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Ihr mißversteht da etwas. Peta ist keine Tierschutzorga sondern Tierrechtsorga.


 
Hi Leopard

Das spielt keine Rolle ob Schutz oder Recht, er ist Mitglied der Peta und wirbt für diesen Verein.



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Dirk Bach verstößt mit dem Zusehen beim Kakerlakenkopfabbeißen (schnelles, kompromißloses Töten einer ansonsten frei lebenden Kreatur zur Nahrungsaufnahme) nicht gegen deren Grundsätze.


 
Doch das tut er !

Er ist Moderator einer Show die nicht davor zurückschreckt *Tieren das Leben zu nehmen*. Für diese Aufgabe wird er bezahlt er profitiert davon. Und das zur *Belustigung* der Zuschauer

*Nochmals er Profitiert vom töten und der Qual von Tieren!!! Das verstöst gegen ihren ersten Grundsatz*

Ich erinnere in dem Zusammenhang das die Peta auch 
*"Rechte für Regenwürmer"* vertritt bei einer Kampange gegen Angler.



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Dirk Bach beschäftigt sich ja eigentlich eher mit Tierschutz also nicht mit den Zielen von Peta. Aber als werbeikone ist er doch Spitze.


 
Er ist offizielle Werbefigur und sozusagen Ausshängeschild für Peta Deutschland und vertritt definitiv deren Ziele.

Auch Peta versteht sich als Tierschutzorganisation.

Nur ist es Schutz oder Recht wenn man im Magen irgentwelcher Abgehalfteter C und D Promis landet?

Normal wäre die Heuchelei eines Bachs eine Anzeige Wert und wenn Peta auch nur den Funken von Moral und Anstand hat würde sie die weitere Zusammenarbeit mit diesem Menschen beenden.


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @taxidermist
> gerade wegen der spione solltest du deinen letzten satz vlt. etwas ändern. )


 
Mich würde es freuen wenn hier Peta leute Mitlesen...


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ich möchte noch anmerken,das die Kängurus,deren Hoden in dieser Show gerne verspeist
werden,diese auch sicher nicht freiwillig rausgerückt haben.
Ich habe gerade mal geschaut,ob der Typ nicht eine HP hat,dort könnte man sich ja vielleicht im Gästebuch mal äußern,leider habe ich so auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden.

Taxidermist


----------



## LUKA$ (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/People...#.E2.80.9EDein_Papa_t.C3.B6tet_Tiere.E2.80.9C weis zwar nicht ob es den link hier schon gab aber...lest es euch durch...wir bösen Angler sind  Mörder.....lol


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch anmerken,das die Kängurus,deren Hoden in dieser Show gerne verspeist
> werden,diese auch sicher nicht freiwillig rausgerückt haben.


 
#cwas sicherlich auch nicht grade förderlich für die "erhaltung der Art" ist wofür sich Peta auch immer Stark macht


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

So fett wird doch kein Veganer! Es könnte aber sein pferdemäßig geblähter Blinddarm vom morgendlichen grasen sein... Ach neee - dann müßte er ja auch noch n Blinddarm im Kopf haben...


----------



## Der Wobbler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch anmerken,das die Kängurus,deren Hoden in dieser Show gerne verspeist
> werden,diese auch sicher nicht freiwillig rausgerückt haben.
> 
> *Vieleicht wollte das Kängeru eine Geschlechtsumwandlung !*|bigeyes
> ...


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



			
				Dschungelcamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ekelhaftes erwartete die Zuschauer bei der jüngsten Ausgabe von "Ich bin ein Star- holt mich hier raus": Björn-Hergen Schimpf und Barbara Herzsprung mussten bei der Prüfung namens "Zug des Schreckens" allerlei Widerliches zu sich nehmen.
> .


 
:grichtig sie mussten mit dem Heuchler D.B. an einem Tisch sitzen:v

Ps: Ich konnts mir irgentwie nich verkneifen :q  Lecker Seite


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

@ollek es geht peta nicht um das töten der tiere, das haben sie direkter weise bereits mehrfach selbst getan. es geht ihnen darum, daß kein tier gehalten, gezüchtet, gehältert o.ä. wird, damit es als nahrung oder noch schlimmer zur belustigung für andere dient oder überhaupt "dient". das natürliche fressen und gefressen werden ist dagegen normal. sie gehen davon aus, daß in der natur keine *lebend*vorratshaltung stattfindet. sie gehen davon aus, daß kein lebendes tier von einem anderen tier nur als köder verwendet wird ( problem angler- wurm). usw.
das mit dem profitieren nehmen sie sowieso nicht so ernst, denn sonst dürften sie keine werbung betreiben und werbeverträge machen.


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @ollek es geht peta nicht um das töten der tiere, das haben sie direkter weise bereits mehrfach selbst getan.



@ Leopard

Das sind Dinge die ich weiss,es geht mir nur um diese Heuchlerische Werbeikone dieses Vereins und nich darum was PETA anstrebt oder nicht.



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> es geht ihnen darum, daß kein tier gehalten, gezüchtet, gehältert o.ä. wird, damit es als nahrung *oder noch schlimmer zur belustigung* für andere dient oder überhaupt "dient".



Wenn du dir meine Beiträge zu diesem Menschen nochmal durchliest wirst du feststellen das es genau das ist was ich meine, insbesondere der Links. Denn ich sehe hier das genaue Gegenteil dessen was dieser Verein und diese Werbe(witz)figur von sich geben.

Ich glaube entweder haben wir aneinander vorbei gesprochen oder du willst mich nich verstehen |kopfkrat 

Nix für ungut gruss
Ollek#6

PS: nocheins damit es nicht wieder falsch verstanden wird, Wenn Dirk B. *nicht* Peta Mitglied und Werbeikone dieses Vereins wäre. Würde er Spiesrutenlaufen ausgehend *von* diesem Verein


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Selbst Ratten haben mehr Charakter. :q


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Selbst Ratten haben mehr Charakter. :q



:g Du beleidigst jetzt auf schärfste diese absolut Sozialen Geschöpfe wenn du sie mit solchen Heuchlern vergleichst .#q


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

@ollek
zeige mir die werbeikone der peta, die das begreift. aber solange er schön gegen legebatterien u.ä. vorgeht, erfüllt er zumindest teilweise schön ihre ziele und vorgaben. vegetariertum und veganismus gehören nicht zu den primärzielen von peta, werden nur ausgeschlachtet.
ich weiß, daß die ziele der peta sehr schlecht zu begreifen sind, selbst für uns. wie sollen es da leute begreifen, die außerhalb des "normalen" lebens stehen. denen kann man dann sehr schnell ein x für ein u vormachen. da gibt es dann auch noch ganz andere schichten, die für solche parolen sehr empfänglich sind.
dirk b z.b. als vegetarier/veganer ist sehr einfach zu beeinflussen. sein tierschützerherz ist gegen legehennenbatterien. da ihn ja das hühnerfleisch nicht mehr interessiert, ist es einfach, das für das eigentliche ziel, hühner zu züchten, auszuschlachten. d b handelt da glaube ich weniger heuchlerisch als einfach unwissend oder noch schlimmer, nicht wissend wollend.


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> vegetariertum und veganismus gehören nicht zu den primärzielen von peta, werden nur ausgeschlachtet.



Ist so nicht ganz richtig da es selbst bei Wiki so steht



			
				Wiki & PETA schrieb:
			
		

> Des weiteren spricht sich die Organisation für eine vegane oder zumindest ovo-lacto-vegetarische Lebensweise *aller Menschen* aus.
> 
> .


 
unabhängig ob die das für Marketingzwecke nutzen oder nicht

Ok

Lass uns aufhören über diesen Verein zu schreiben. Ich wollte mit den Beiträgen über DB nur aufzeigen wie verlogen dieser Verein ist der andere diffamiert bis hin zu Rufmord und rein zum Zwecke der Geldscheffelei besteht

Und man kan nur hoffen das Mitglieder von denen mitlesen


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Das heuchlerische wird nicht nur bei den Werbeikonen sichtbar, bei den wirklichen Aktivisten noch wesentlich schlimmer! 
Bsp. : In den USA werden Hunde aus einer Zucht/ Tierheim entführt. Die Tiere, für die sich niemand findet ( wurde jedenfalls so begründet, obwohl ja Haustierhaltung gegen ihre Ziele ist), werden mit Plastiktüten erstickt und in den Müllcontainer geworfen.


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

test


----------



## Ben_koeln (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Wär doch was für unsere Freunde von Deutschlands Meinungsbildungsinstitution No.1! Also die mit den roten Logo und den vier Buchstaben!


----------



## timptation (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Also es gibt ja schon Unterschiede wie und welche Tiere man isst und es gibt sicher verwerfliche Methoden Tiere zu halten und zu töten, aber Tierschützer schiessen leider oft über das Ziel hinaus...Ich bin der Ansicht, daß Foren wie dieses auch dazu beitragen, daß manche Angler ihren Umgang mit den Fischen in Sachen Waidgerechtigkeit überdenken. Es kommen ja z.B. auch böse Kommentare zu hochgeladenen Videos, wenn dort schlecht mit den Tieren umgegangen wird. Schwarze Schafe wird es immer und überall geben!
Eine kleine Anekdote zu übereifrigen Tierschützern hab ich auch noch auf Lager: In den Rieselfeldern Münsters wurden vor einiger Zeit Weideflächen zur extensiven Nutzung eingerichtet. Diese werden von der biologischen Station vor Ort mit Heckrindern (Wikipedia) bewirtschaftet. Nun hatten irgendwelche Weltverbesserer eines Winters Mitleid mit den Tieren, denn es war ja sooo kalt. Sie setzten vor Gericht durch, daß dort ein Unterstand gebaut gehört, unter den die Rinder sich zurückziehen können. Gebaut wurde dieser auch ( mit den knappen Mitteln der Station ), aber die Rinder stellen sich gar nicht drunter  Die sind nämlich so zäh, daß denen der Winter in der Nordwestdeutschen Tiefebene gar nix kann! |bigeyes


----------



## Ollek (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



timptation schrieb:


> Also es gibt ja schon Unterschiede wie und welche Tiere man isst



:qstimmt, die niedlichen süssen darf man nicht essen und die hässlichen schon sagt mir der Peta Mann.

Da wird dann auch der Faktor Schmerz und Qual zur Nebensache bzw. unter den Teppich gekehrt.  Denn mit welchem Recht sind Maden Grillen Regenwürmer und Känguruhoden* so hässlich? Dann haben sie es auch nicht anders verdient.

*die eigentlich von niedlichen Tieren stammen!!!


----------



## Freakadelle (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Schickt die mal zu mir auf nen Grillkurs. 

Da gibts keine Tiere, sondern nur Ribs, Steaks, Burgers und Braten. |supergri


----------



## Der Wobbler (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Freakadelle schrieb:


> Schickt die mal zu mir auf nen Grillkurs.
> 
> Da gibts keine Tiere, sondern nur Ribs, Steaks, Burgers und Braten. |supergri


 
Das aber nur von den hässlichen Tieren ? #c Oder ?|rolleyes


----------



## Bushmaster3k (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Freakadelle schrieb:


> Schickt die mal zu mir auf nen Grillkurs.
> 
> Da gibts keine Tiere, sondern nur Ribs, Steaks, Burgers und Braten. |supergri


 
na klasse jetzt hab ich hunger


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

hallo Boardies!
Dirk bach ein Veganer oder Vegetarier? Ich lach mich kaputt, hat er doch im TV mit Biolek sein berühmt berüchtigtes Chili con Carne gekocht, tschuldigung hab mich soeben vor lachen eingenässt. Gruß Walleyehunter.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## fishermanfl (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Also einen hab ich auch noch zu den sogenannten Tier- und Naturschützern. In einem mir bekannten Fall, es handelt sich um einen Baggersee in Brandenburg/Kreis Barnim, sind, nachdem der See ausgehoben war, Fische eingesetzt worden. Unter anderem halt auch Raubfische. Inzwischen hat sich dort ein ansehliches schönes Biotop herausgebildet, welches auch als Landschaftsschutzgebiet ausgewiesen ist.
Aber: Nachdem einige davon Wind bekamen, ich meine von dem offiziell veranlassten Besatz, wurden tatsächlich Rufe laut, man solle die Raubfische wieder entfernen, sie würden doch die Lurche fressen.
Böse Evolution! Was hat sie sich eigentlich gedacht überhaupt Raubtiere hervorzubringen!


----------



## hans albers (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

moin..

also ich finde es gut,
dass es so einiges an umwelt -
bzw.tierschützern gibt..
mit pauschalisierungen immer vorsicht
schwarze schafe gibts auch zu hauf unter uns anglern

und die überschrift des threads klingt mir zu sehr 
nach B.. zeitung..

greetz
hans


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

@fishermanf,Daran sieht man auch mal wieder,dass solche Leute überhaupt keinen Plan
haben,da auch alle "Friedfische" den Laich und die Kaulquappen von Lurchen fressen!

Taxidermist

P.S.:Wer hat denn überhaupt so böse Lebewesen wie Fische erfunden?


----------



## Ollek (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> P.S.:Wer hat denn überhaupt so böse Lebewesen wie Fische erfunden?



|motz:Wer hat überhaupt das Lebewesen erfunden ? ;+ ...|licht Richtig, solln sie sich bei ihm beschweren |engel: :q


----------



## angler-jan (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Wir sollten uns bei ihm beschweren, das er son ein Mist wie uns Menschen auf die Welt gebracht hat. 
Machen wir nicht vieles kaputt durch unsere herrische Denkweise und unsere Volkexplosionen?
Komisch, das der da oben oder wer auch immer ein selbstzerstörendes Objekt hervorgerufen hat. 
Ich kenne auf jeden Fall kein Tier, was sich selbst und fast alle anderen Tiere tötet und seinen eigenen Lebensraum zerstört?!
Bisschen weit hergeholt aber denkt mal darüber nach.


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Uh Angler-Jan, da wäre ich vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen. Da gibt es im Meer vielerlei Algen, Krabben, Muscheln usw., die dieses tun, da gibt es Insekten, die ganze Landstriche zerstören, da gibt es Giraffen und Elefanten, die sich vermehren und in ihrem Lebensraum jeden Baum zerstören. In letztem Fall aber z.B. gibt es Bäume, die sich wehren. Wenn die Giraffen zu viele Bäume einer Schirmakazie zerstören, bildet diese ein tödliches Gift, an dem die Giraffen elendig eingehen. So lange, bis an den Bäumen wieder genügend grüne Blätter/Triebe übrig bleiben.


----------



## angler-jan (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Mein Gott, du weißt doch was ich meine. Das alles hat doch nicht das Aussmaß
Wenn wir den halben Regenwald abholzen, dann tötet uns leider kein Gift. 
Natürlich, wenn wir zu viel kaputt machen auf der Erde, dann wird die Erde auch giftig uns beißt uns in den Arsch, dass wir jämmerlich eingehen. 
Muss es denn soweit kommen?Das die Giraffen schon wegen ein paar Bäumen sterben müssen und wir erst, wenn wir die halbe Erde geschrottet haben


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

sicher weiß ich, was du meinst, aber hier lesen auch andere leute mit, siehe u.a. den tröttitel. und mit unklaren meinungen, postings usw. wird man schnell angreifbar.


----------



## feedex (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Achja...auch nach monatelanger AB-Abstinenz findet sich beim  ersten ganz oben ein Tröt über bzw. gegen PETA.
Hier ist also noch alles beim Alten.....
#6


----------



## schwerinchris (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hallo Jan,

ich finde es gut was du da schreibst, nur wenn man da zu
oft drüber nachdenkt verliert man vieleicht die Lebenslust.
Den Film Earthlings habe ich mir auch angeschaut.#t
Ab und zu braucht man mal einen Spiegel vor Augen.
Alles sollte eine Frage des maßvollen Umgangs sein.
Ich bin auf dem Dorf groß geworden und da war es ganz normal
wenn ein Schwein zum Verzehr getötet wurde.
Heute wohne ich in Hamburg und nehme manchmal einen kleinen
Jungen mit zum angeln dem solche Sachen völlig fremd sind.
Wenn ich mit ihm mal einen Fisch fange brauche ich deshalb aber nicht gleich in Erklärungsnot zu kommen.
Ich bin nun mal ein Fleischesser und wenn ich Fische, die ich nicht vorher in Massen auf engen Raum gehalten habe und die ich nicht extra quäle, aus der Natur entnehme ( das heißt meinen Ur-Instinkten folge) und sie weidgerecht dafür töte, dann finde ich sollte auch PETA nichts dagegenhaben.
Die haben bestimmt ihre Daseinsberechtigung und übertreiben bestimmt auch etwas, aber ansonsten hört ja auch keiner hin.

Philosophierende Tröts find ich gut !
|krach:


----------



## angler-jan (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ach ja, die Lebenslust verlieren tue ich nicht. Nur ich denke halt gerene darüber nach, weißt du. 
Ich meine nur, das dann irgenwelche Leute hergehen und wollen alles vergangen schützen und wiederhaben und meinen dann sie würden der Erde was gutes tun, obwohl es zwar gut gemeint ist hilft es der Erde mit Tiere schützen 0,001% weiter


----------



## Ollek (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

#d ne Leute echt ich Krieg nen Hals..sehe grad RTL sucht den Dschungelidioten und das dicke Peta Ding* wie er wieder *Känguruanus*  Krokoschwänze und andere Tierteile verkostet und dann  diese Heuchlerischen Kampanien dieser Profitgeilen Organisation gegenüber Anglern.

*Dirk :vBach


----------



## Der Wobbler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Er futtert doch auch Schokolade (aus Milch hergestellt !) und Gummibärchen (aus was die hergestellt werden wollt ihr garnicht wissen !!! ) Was hat das mit Tierschutz zu tun ?


----------



## timptation (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Naja Tierschützer kann man ja auch sein obwohl man Fleisch isst...also ihr wollt auch nicht durch eine Schwarz-Weiß Sicht Brille betrachtet werden, dann tut das auch nicht mit Anderen. Es ist ja auch so, daß Organisationen wie PETA Prominente brauchen um die Öffentlichkeit zu erreichen ( Immerhin diskutiert sogar ihr grad über den Verein  ) Das ist wie mit z.B. Brad Pitt und seiner Lara Croft - die fliegen einmal im Jahr mit nem UNICEF T-Shirt bekleidet nach Afrika aber sind deswegen noch lange keine Menschenrechtler...


----------



## Der Wobbler (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hallo Timptation,
Dirk B. iss aber Veganer ! Nix tierisches ! 

PETA wieder aktiv !
http://www.bild.t-online.de/BILD/ne...mo-peta/barcelona-kathedrale,geo=3607006.html


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Es ist doch allgemein unbestritten,das Massentierhaltung,Käfighaltung von Geflügel,oder auch Tiertransporte,über zum Teil tausende von Kilometern,für die betroffenen Kreaturen
die reine Qual sind.Jeder normal denkende Mensch,wird diese Misstände in unserer Lebensmittelkultur verwerflich finden,und auch nach seinen Möglichkeiten bekämpfen.
Wenn er sich auch nur an der Ladentheke,für Tierische Produkte einer vermutlich Qual freieren Herkunft entscheidet.
Wenn man allerdings meint ein Hähnchen für 2,95€,sei ohne die bekannte Tierquälerei
produziert worden,ist er einfach nur Naiv.Oder er nimmt diese Tierquälerei billigend in Kauf, da ihm als Verbraucher,mit geringeren finanziellen Mitteln,gar nichts anderes übrig bleibt als sich in der Art zu ernähren.
Um jetzt auf Organisationen wie Peta und Co. zurück zu kommen,die ja eigentlich ehrbare
Ziele verfolgen,mit denen man sich auch im allgemeinen identifizieren könnte,abgesehen
vielleicht mal,von der unrealistischen Philosophie gänzlich auf tierische Nahrung zu verzichten.So machen die sich doch lächerlich,wenn sie einen höchst unglaubwürdigen
Dirk Bach,zu ihrer prominenten Galionsfigur erwählen.
Leider beschränken sich diese Organisationen ausschließlich darauf,bekannte Misstände an zu prangern,und darauf Gelder von gewissensgeplagten Menschen zu sammeln,die sich dabei wohl eine Art Ablass versprechen!
In meinen Augen,sind die nur eine Spendensammelorganisation,mit leider inzwischen erhöhter Gesellschaftlicher Akzeptanz.Es gibt inzwischen viele Menschen die kritiklos,
oder dumm genug sind,deren kruden Philosophie zu folgen und die bilden eine nicht zu
verachtende Lobby.Letztendlich machen die Politik,und es ist schon wichtig sich als
Angler,die ja von dieser Politik unmittelbar betroffen sind,dagegen zu formieren.

Taxidermist


----------



## Patrick S. (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Naja, über das Thema wurde sich hier ja schon häufiger gestritten oder diskutiert. Für mich ist die PETA eine sehr sehr kranke Organisation. Ich habe nicht gegen Tierschutz oder ähnliches aber so wie es PETA macht bringt es nichts außer Feinde...Es ist schön wenn Stars wie "Pink" oder "Dirk Bach" dazu gehören, aber mal ehrlich, haben diese Leute keinen anderen Hobbys wo sie ihr Geld und Zeit investieren können??? Alles nur eine Mode-Erscheinung.
Bisher hat diese Organisation die jeder (!!) angehören kann und darf nichts relevantes erreicht. Keiner läßt sich gerne die Butter vom Brot nehmen...und schon gar nicht die Wirtschaft.

Die PETA fühlt sich sehr groß, aber wenn man in deren Foren schaut, was für Leute dort schreiben und vor allem wie diese dort schreiben, dann sage ich mal herzlichen Glückwunsch...eine überaus klasse Organisation (Achtung Sakasmus).

Ich könnte mich stundenlang über diese Organisation meckern, aber das habe ich schon zu häufig.


----------



## Patrick S. (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ach und noch was...

sollen die PETA-Anhänger doch gerne in unserem tollen Forum lesen...ich bin dafür.

So erfahren diese vielleicht mal wie ein ordentliches Forum funktioniert und wie man sich ordentlich und mit Repekt verhält...


----------



## strawinski (27. März 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

laberlaber, denkt sich der der den regenwald abholtzt und ne milliarde verdient und steckt sich ne zigarre an, wer ist peta noch mal?......fragt er.....

laberlaber denk ich und zieh nen barsch raus, de ich mir heut brate und steck mir nen zigarillo an, wer war peta nochmal....?


----------



## andernachfelix (28. März 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

also offen gesagt, wenn ich mich durch diese pamphletistische seite von birkenstock tragenden stammtischparolen klopfern klicke muss ich als unternehmer eingestehen 

das ist ein mit sicherheit gut laufendes geschäft, mit selbstgestrickter werbung in form von einem gemeinnützigen deckmantel. 

mal ganz im ernst, die benutzen ganz bewusst "ehemalige" promis die noch einen gewissen restwerbenutzen haben um ihr "markenimage" bekannt zu machen ... 
und verkaufen auf die tour ihre t-shirts und bücher usw 
ist doch eigentlich ne coole sache

wo ich pam gesehen hab und jetzt weiß dass sie gegen kfc ist, bin ich auch dagegen WEIL PAM IST GEIL 

aber mal im ernst, einen wirklich wissenschaftlich fundierten hintergrund hat denen ihre ganze geschichte nicht. auch wenn sie vielleicht hier und da ein paar mama söhnchen die desorientiert an einer uni sozialwissenschaftliche fächer studieren dann auch noch folgen weil sie sonst keinen zweck in ihrem leben finden, hat die sache doch auch was gutes oder? also vielleicht zumindest...

... gibt es nicht sogar extra werkstätten vom bund, länder und gemeinden für geistig, körperlich und sozial beeinträchtigte menschen? vielleicht ist die peta so etwas mit privaten charakter... und radikaler aufmachung

habe ich übrigens schon pamela anderson erwähnt?  

und JENNA JEMASON  

WIE GEIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!

 fragt sich jetzt was mit den ganzen schwangerschaften die trotz aller deepthroat swallowings in der pornobranche entstehen passiert. also was ich so höre, haben dort wenige von den mädels kinder...
naja komisch oder?

aber wie sagt die peta immer? "who cares"

geiler verein, mal wieder jemand der sich für unsinn heuchlerei und ganz ganz niederen schwachsinn bezahlen lässt... man könnte jetzt fast paralellen zu radikalen regimen ziehen was die peta auch gerne macht, aber naja.

wer steine aus dem glashaus wirft hat ja in der heutigen gesellschaft immer freie bahn.

sogar die so von mir geliebten online-rechtsanwälte scheinen es auf den peta shop nicht abgesehen zu haben, weil er keinen auf den 1. blick gekennzeichnetes impressum hat und vorallem die mwst nicht beschrieben ist, es gibt keinen vernünftige widerrufsbelehrung und dazu keine preisangabenverordnung

mich würde das wohl um die 3500 euro kosten  also nur der brief das ich das bitte ändern soll.... 

komisch was man alles darf in deutschland wenn man ein großmäuliger unwissender ist, aber dafür einfach immer laut genug schreit das alle einen hören.

komisch


aber leute JENNA JAMESON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## okolyt2001 (28. März 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

|good:|good:





andernachfelix schrieb:


> also offen gesagt, wenn ich mich durch diese pamphletistische seite von birkenstock tragenden stammtischparolen klopfern klicke muss ich als unternehmer eingestehen
> 
> das ist ein mit sicherheit gut laufendes geschäft, mit selbstgestrickter werbung in form von einem gemeinnützigen deckmantel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. März 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Andernachfelix: gutes Posting! 
Aber KFC ist besser wie der Rest! Da ist es mir, ehrlich gesagt, egal wo die Gummiadler herkommen und wie sie erzeugt wurden.
Und bei den Lady`s... immer noch Gina W. , da kommt nix drüber.

Ganz nebenbei ist mir das auch beim restlichen Fleisch... Ich kaufe mein Fleisch da ein, wo ich gerade bin.

Außerdem: bei fast allen Schlachthöfen in Deutschland sind die Entladerampen Videoüberwacht. Wer da Bockmist mit den Viechern baut, hat direkt die fristlose Kündigung und ein Fahrer Werksverbot.
Und die von PETA angeprangerten Tiertransporte haben eigentlich nichts mehr bzw sehr wenig mit Deutschland bzw., der EU zu tun. Außer das sie (manchmal) über deren Autobahnen führen.

Und selbst das ist fast vorbei. Die großen Transportrouten führen mittlerweile meist über Osteuropa in den Balkan. Und von dort gehts eben auf`s Schiff Richtung Afrika...
Da stellt halt keiner Fragen. Wie auch in anderen EU-Ländern. Nur in Deutschland wird sich mehr für Tiere eingesetzt als für Menschen.

Wenn sich nur mal die Hälfte aller PETA-Aktivisten so für alte Menschen in Pflegeheimen einsetzen würden wie für ihr Viehzeug, würde die Situation in den Heimen um einigens besser aussehen!!!


----------



## MrFloppy (28. März 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Wenn sich nur mal die Hälfte aller PETA-Aktivisten so für alte Menschen in Pflegeheimen einsetzen würden wie für ihr Viehzeug, würde die Situation in den Heimen um einigens besser aussehen!!!


|good:

schon komisch, wie sehr doch das wohl irgendwelcher viecher über das wohl von menschen gestellt wird. da heisst es immer ganz schnell: ohhhhh das arme tier ... aber dass zb. jedes jahr 31,5 mio menschen verhungern (alle 3,5 sekunden einer) interessiert da nicht. schliesslich sind die feinen damen und herren tierschutzaktivisten damit beschäftigt, den 10 strassenköter aus spanien / rumänien oder sonst wo her, zu "retten", oder den 1000. kormoran von öl zu befreien. 
von tierquälerei jeglicher art distanziere ich mich hier natürlich, aber zuerst sollten die wirklich wichtigen probleme angepackt werden. nach der pflicht ist immer noch zeit für die kür!


----------



## Honeyball (28. März 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Also, andernachfelix, egal ob Pamela Anderson oder Jenna Jameson

von beiden wird dank dieser Peta assoziiert, dass die kein Fleisch in den Mund nehmen, so, wie alle Petaktivisten.
Und ich sag Dir: Mir sind da schon Dinge zu Ohren gekommen, die sogar einen hartgesottenen Boardferkelfahnder die Schamesröte ins Gesicht treiben...:q


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. März 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Also, andernachfelix, egal ob Pamela Anderson oder Jenna Jameson
> 
> von beiden wird dank dieser Peta assoziiert, dass die kein Fleisch in den Mund nehmen, so, wie alle Petaktivisten.


 

Jepp- UND WIE DIE FLEISCH IN DEN MUND NEHMEN-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------BIS ZU DEN MANDELN!!!!!!|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> von beiden wird dank dieser Peta assoziiert, dass die kein Fleisch in den Mund nehmen, so, wie alle Petaktivisten.
> Und ich sag Dir: Mir sind da schon Dinge zu Ohren gekommen, die sogar einen hartgesottenen Boardferkelfahnder die Schamesröte ins Gesicht treiben...:q


|znaika: Nein, also ganz klar: |znaika:
Peta'ner macher sowas nicht, dürfen sowas nicht, können sowas nicht, bekommen sowas eben nicht hin, ekeln sich davor, kriegen Anfälle, tausend Ausflüchte, diskutieren erstmal 12h drüber  ... 

Was machen sie dann? |kopfkrat

Natürlich PETTing ! :m :q :q

Wobei, gleich ein wichtiger Warnhinweis in der Sache: |znaika:
Wenn sie zuviel PETTing mit ihrens PETs machen, dann ist das nicht mehr PETanisches PETTing, sondern schlichtweg Sodomie. :g


----------



## hans albers (28. März 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

mönsch kinners 

..das ist ja wie in der 8.klasse vor-pupertäts stufe hier....

findet ihr das wirklich lustig...|kopfkrat ??

greetz
lars


----------



## gründler (28. März 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ich habe auch ne Meinung über Peta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HcAldmnfGY&feature=related

und nach erfolgreicher Jagd,fahren wir noch Angeln.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cfdZcaiH3Q


Also liebe Peta freunde,ich Hege und Pflege das Tierreich mit Dezemierung bestimmter Arten,und ich sorge beim Angeln dafür das keine Verbuttung entsteht.
Ich bin sozusagen einer von euch,ich kümmere mich um gewisse Tiere damit andere Tiere leben können!


lg


----------



## Honeyball (28. März 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



hans albers schrieb:


> mönsch kinners
> 
> ..das ist ja wie in der 8.klasse vor-pupertäts stufe hier....
> 
> ...



Lars, warst Du in der Vorpubertät schon in der 8. Klasse???
Donnerwetter!!!


----------



## hans albers (28. März 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

...naja 

jeder hat ne andere auffassung von humor

aber wenn man bedenkt, dass dies hier ein öffentliches 
forum für angler ist ,und hier solche zoten gerissen werden..

kann ich nicht wirklich drüber lachen

über die bild-zeitungsmässige überschrift des threads sag ich mal nix

aber ist nur meine meinung  ....nix für ungut

greetz
lars


----------



## froxter (28. März 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Andernachfelix: gutes Posting!
> 
> Und bei den Lady`s... immer noch Gina W. , da kommt nix drüber.




Hm, jetzt nicht mehr....früher war da ne ganze Menge drüber;-)

PETA.....ja, netter Verein. Ich als angelnder Terrarianer (ich sperre tropische Frösche in Glaskästen) bin wohl das Sinnbild des Feindes für jeden PETA-Typ.....bin froh das die mir sch....egal sind......


----------



## Pinn (29. März 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Wenn die Admins dafür sorgen könnten, dass die An tworten ohne scrollen auf den Bildschirm passen, wäre das Thema sicher besser lesbar. Oder ist AB schon so unterwandert, dass peta hier den Zeilenumbruch eleminiert hat?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Krabbenfänger (29. März 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Jau Werner,
ich dachte schon das liegt an irgendwie meinem Pc,schön das ich nicht der einzige bin der das Problem hat.
Das hatte ich aber auch schon bei anderen Themen gehabt,manchmal aber nur auf einer Seite,bei der nächsten war dann wieder alles o.k.
Gruß.
Krabbenfänger


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. März 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



hans albers schrieb:


> mönsch kinners
> 
> ..das ist ja wie in der 8.klasse vor-pupertäts stufe hier....
> 
> ...



kann mich dem nur anschliessen - in welcher unteren Schublade ist man denn hier gelandet? #d 

|peinlich

wenn ich so sehe, was die Mods in anderen Threats so  (zu recht) löschen, sollte man hier auch mal kräftig mit dem Besen durchfegen


----------



## Patrick S. (31. März 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Es lohnt nicht über die Peta zu diskutieren denn da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren.

Klar sie haben versucht das Angeln zu verbieten, aber in dem wir über sie diskutieren sind diese Leute gegenwärtig.

Ich bin absolut kein Freund dieser Vereinigung ganz im Gegenteil...und das Beste was WIR diesen Leuten gegenüber bringen können ist Ignoranz...

Klar es werden jetzt wieder einige sagen man darf das Thema nicht tod schweigen und diese jenigen haben recht, aber es bringt nichts...dafür halten wir Angler leider nicht alle zusammen...es gab schon einen Versuch.

Und ernst nehmen kann man diese Leute nicht...ich war lange in deren Forum aktiv---denn wer den Feind besiegen möchte muss ihn kennen...


----------



## suurhusen (4. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Das passt jetzt zwar nicht ganz hier rein, aber eine wahre Geschichte.

Vor einiger Zeit in einer Einkausfpassage in Deutschland.
Die PETA hatte einen Stand aufgebaut und laberte die Leute an, wie die das so machen. Hatte mich in ein Gespräch mit denen Verwickeln lassen. So nach 10 min., mir kam schon der Kaffee hoch, viel mir doch was auf.
Der Typ von PETA hatte nagelneue Cowboystiefel an. Und die Stiefeln waren mit KrokoLeder abgesetzt. #q War ein gefundenes Fressen mich.
Habe ihm mal so gefragt was er vom abschlachten von Krokodilen für die Lederproduktion halten würde. 
Er war natürlich total dagegen. 

Bis ich Ihn auf seine Stiefel aufmerksam gemacht habe. 
Das Gespräch war sofort beendet!!

Wenn mit dem Tierschutz nicht anfangen wer soll denn damit weitermachen.

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## flexxxone (7. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

ich denke mal... wenn wir uns alle an der eigenen Nase fassen und mit der Natur und ihren Geschöpfen ordentlich umgehen würden, dann hätten die diese Spinner auch keinen Grund mehr zu existieren...

also laßt uns ihnen das Wasser abgraben und wir sind sie los #6

gruß
flexxx

ich bin kein PETAner!!! 
ich freß alles was wächst, fliegt, schwimmt und läuft! :g

und ich geh Angeln!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



> also laßt uns ihnen das Wasser abgraben und wir sind sie los


Habe ich gerade gemacht - da wo es ihnen am meisten weh tut - bei der Kohle...

Im Handelshof in Ilsfeld hatten die einen Stand, bei dem sie unter dem Deckmantel "Tierschutz" versuchten Spenden zu sammeln.

Daraufhin habe ich den Marktleiter angerufen, ihn über die Unterschiede von Tierschutz und Tierrecht aufgeklärt, auch gleich Infolinks dazu geschickt:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20061211419/ausgaben-archiv/januar-2007/pressemitteilung-dav-zu-c+r.html 
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060529271/ausgaben-archiv/juni-2006/petas-maerchen-ueber-angler.html

Daraufhin rief der Marktleiter bei der Dame an, die unter dem Deckmantel "Tierschutz" diesen Stand bei hm gebucht hatte. Erst nach mehrmaligen nachfragen gestand sie ein, dass es ihnen um Tierrecht geht.

Daraufhin musste der Stand sofort abgebaut werden. 

Ebenfalls wird die Konzernzentrale vom Handelshof informert, damit zukünftig keine Stände/Plätze mehr an PETA/Tierrechtsorganisationen vermietet werden..


----------



## ernie1973 (7. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Damit bist Du für heute mein Held Thomas!

Ich bin weiß Gott ein Tierfreund, aber was diese Leute von Peta als "Tierrechtler" so alles machen und von sich geben, ist kontraproduktiv und schädlich für jeden seriösen Tierschützer und Tierfreund!

Danke für diese gute Tat!

E.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Danke ;-))
Aber das war zugegeben auch ein innerer Vorbeimarsch für mich, diese spendensammelnden Tierrechtler mal kalt zu erwischen..


----------



## flexxxone (8. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

#r

wunderbar! weiter so!

flexxx


----------



## Dragon187 (9. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hiho!
Mal so zur Auffrischung: Ist es im Prinzip nicht höchst lobenswert sich für die Rechte von Tieren einzusetzen? Und sollte man sich, anstatt diese Menschen nacheinander abzustrafen, nicht für Methoden einsetzen dieses Ziel besser zu erreichen?
Ist mir ein wenig einseitig hier.

P.S: Ich bin kein PETA Anhänger oder so, kannte diese Organisation bis vor ein paar Wochen gar nicht!

Grüße!


----------



## Ollek (10. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Dragon187 schrieb:


> Hiho!
> Mal so zur Auffrischung: Ist es im Prinzip nicht höchst lobenswert sich für die Rechte von Tieren einzusetzen? Und sollte man sich, anstatt diese Menschen nacheinander abzustrafen, nicht für Methoden einsetzen dieses Ziel besser zu erreichen?
> Ist mir ein wenig einseitig hier.



Vom Prinzip ist es löblich, aber es kommt immer auf das WIE und WARUM an um die eigentlichen Ziele *dieser* Organisation zu verstehen.

Ich persönlich werfe z.B. Naturschutzgruppen (als Oberbegriff) wie Greenpeace auf keinen Fall in einen Topf mit Pe*a und Co. da ich der Meinung bin das sich solche Gruppen wirklich Gedanken um die Recourcen machen.
Im Gegensatz zu Vereinen wie Pe*a denen es um reinen Aktionismus und Geld scheffeln geht.

Sicher sind dort einige Veggis q) unterwegs die an ihre Sache glauben und teils auch wirklich aktzepable Aktionen starten*. 
Aber es ist die Obrigkeit und deren Widersprüchlichkeit mit denen dieser Verein agiert.



Dragon187 schrieb:


> P.S: Ich bin kein PETA Anhänger oder so, kannte diese Organisation bis vor ein paar Wochen gar nicht!



Du musst dich auf jedenfall noch länger mit den "Peoples" beschäftigen um zu verstehen weshalb diese "Tierfreunde" etwas ganz besonderes sind.

*Aktionen wie z.B. die Rettung von Tieren auf total runtergekommenen Bauernhöfen z.B. ist ohne Frage eine gute Sache (die dann meist von den echten Idealisten dort ausgeführt wird)

Im Gegensatz zum Erbetteln von Erbschaften bereits zu Lebzeiten oder anderweitigen Eintreiben von Geld und Sachwerten was *dann* den wahren Grund der Tierfreundlichkeit in der Führungsebene dieses Vereins verdeutlicht.


----------



## Ollek (10. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Um es zu verdeutlichen, man kann bei vielen Menschen mit der Niedlich und Traurigkeit von Tieren Spendenbereitschaft auslösen.
Was wenn man genau hinschaut es den Machern primär gar nicht um das Wohl von Tieren geht.

Z.B. mein vorzeige Pe*a Mitglied Dirk. (nicht zu übersehen sein göttlich schlanker grazieler Vegetarierkörper) 

Auf der einen Seite setzt er sich (löblich) für Hühner und deren Haltungsbedingungen ein.
Auf der anderen Seite verfüttert er zur Belustigung Anderer gewinnbringend und selbsdarstellerisch Känguruhoden und andere Tierteile teils auch *lebende Tiere* an abgehalfterte "C" Promis.




> Der absolute Ekel-Härtetest der Prüfung: Barbara muss Känguruhoden verspeisen, die sich noch im Hodensack befinden. Und Dirk Bach fügt sarkastisch hinzu: "Bitte ohne das Fell essen." Barbara kaut, doch es gelingt ihr nicht, das Ei zu zerbeißen und muss den Hoden ausspucken. Dirk Bach feuert sie an: "Du muss stärker zubeißen." Irgendwann schafft sie es dann doch. Angeekelt wischt sich die Modedesignerin mit einer Serviette den Mund ab


Quelle

 Du siehst es macht Sinn solche Vereine erst kritisch zu hinterfragen als zu loben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Zum Thema Tierrecht:
Denen gehts nicht einfach um Rechte für Tiere, sondern um die gleichen! Rechte für Tiere wie für Menschen, um vegane (nicht vegetarische) Lebensweise, das Verbot von Haustieren und jeglicher Art der Nutzung von Tieren durch Menschen (inkl. auch reiten etc.)..

Das hat definitiv rein gar nichts mit z. B. Tier- oder Naturschutz tzu tun, sondern ist schlicht spendensammelnde Sektierei..

Und das wissen die auch, sonst hätten sie den Stand nicht unter dem Deckmantel des Tierschutzes gemietet...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hier mal ein paar weitere Infos zuPETA:


*PETA und die Prominenten: *
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/peta.htm 

*C+R, Glaubens- oder Rechtsfrage *
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/250/112/ 

*PETA zum Fischverzehr, Abhandlung in Anglerpraxis *
http://www.anglerpraxis.doks-pages.com/november03_peta.htm 

*PETA - Anzeige gegen Anglerboardmitglied wegen nicht „ermordens eines Fisches": *
http://www.peta.de/news/newssample.php?id=777 

*Darauf folgende Diskussionen im Anglerboard: *
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77562 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77667 

*Diskussion um Thema im PETA2- Forum: *
http://www.peta2.de/p30/pl/2/idf/2,1129,0/page/1/forum.html 

*DAV - zum zurücksetzen von Fischen: *
http://www.anglerverband.com/DAV/de/standp/zuruecksetzen/index.php 

*Spüren Fische Schmerz: *
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1167844&postcount=290 
http://www.cipro.de/karpfen/schmerz.htm 

*Wikipedia zu Speziesismus (Grundlage der PETA - Weltanschauung): *
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speziesismus 

*Wikipedia zu PETA: *
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/People_for_the_Ethical_Treatment_of_Animals 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/People_for_the_Ethical_Treatment_of_Animals#Kritik 

*Anzeige gegen PETA wegen Volksverhetzung (Holocaustvergleich): *
http://www.maulkorbzwang.de/archive_news/03_04/200304.htm 
http://www.klick-nach-rechts.de/ticker/2004/03/peta.htm 
http://www.klick-nach-rechts.de/ticker/2003/12/peta.htm 
http://www.kolumnen.de/kaufmann-170703.html 
http://www.asf-ev.de/aktuelles/akti...n_peta_soll_gerichtsentscheidung_akzeptieren/
http://www.asf-ev.de/aktuelles/akti..._dem_holocaust/musterbrief_zur_peta_kampagne/ 
http://www.hagalil.com/or/2004/01/peta.htm 
http://www.novo-magazin.de/72/novo7216.htm 
http://www.projektwerkstatt.de/tierrechte/peta.html 
http://shortnews.stern.de/shownews.cfm?id=508022&CFID=18698583&CFTOKEN=60152595 
http://tan.pflanzenmoerder.de/texte/petakritik.html 
http://www.henryk-broder.de/html/fr_kaufmann4.html 
http://www.welt.de/data/2005/01/26/417546.html 
http://www.antifa-duisburg.de/0506peta.htm 
http://www.nadir.org/nadir/aktuell/2004/03/16/21503.html 
http://www.maulkorbzwang.de/archive_news/04_04/220404.htm 
http://www.veganladen.de/texte/bat-kritik.html 
http://germany.indymedia.org/2005/01/104590.shtml 

*PETA Milchkampagne: *
http://www.vegan.de/service/nachrichten/2000-09-07-001.shtml 

*Hunde vegan ernähren (im Sinne von PETA): *
http://www.vegane-hunde.de/ 

*Angler kommen in die Hölle - PETAs Brief an den Papst: *
http://www.fischen-tut-weh.de/fishnchurch/Papstbrief.pdf 

*Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun - Reiter unterstützen PETA, PETA kassiert dankend ab:* 
http://www.chiemgau-online.de/lokalnachrichten/tt_text.php?id=9186 

*Um die Dame geht es: *
http://www.schlossamerang.de/presse...Crailsheim in Bibliothek by Hintersteiner.JPG 

*Kritik der "richtig harten Tierrechtler" an PETA: *
http://maqi.de/txt/petagegentierrechte.html 

*PETA und Sekte Universelles Leben: *
http://veganismus-blog.de/index.php?cat=19 
http://www.maulkorbzwang.de/archive_news/04_04/220404.htm 
http://www.projektwerkstatt.de/ul/ 
http://maqi.de/presse.html 
http://www.rock-n-riot.de/?p=55 

*PETA - Kritik einer ÖKO - Site: *
http://www.oekologismus.de/index.php/archives/category/peta-watch/ 

*Kritik des Tierschutzbeauftragten der SPD-Bundestagsfraktion, Dr. Wilhelm Priesmeier *
http://news.agrar.de/archiv/20030909-00009/ 

*PETA kills Animals: *
http://www.petakillsanimals.com/ 
http://mentalschnupfen.org/item/55 
http://www.wuff-online.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19327&goto=nextoldest 
http://www.oekologismus.de/index.php/archives/2005/05/31/peta-totet-tausende-hunde-und-katzen/


----------



## gründler (10. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ich hab da auch was schönes.

Jugend im Angeln zu fördern ist das heranzüchten neuer Amokläufer.#q



Angler sind feige und faul sich ein vernünftigen Sport zu suchen.



Da hilft nur eins *Rette die Welt,töte dich selbst!*



Aber lest selber: Stand 2 April

http://www.peta.de/web/werden_in.2150.html

lg


----------



## Quappenjäger (10. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

wenn ich das bei dem verein ( p... man kann es ja nicht aussprechen ) richtig gesehen habe wird von robert enke ja auch schon geworben der sogar einen leder ball mit seinem fuss tritt |supergri . ich würde sagen beim nächsten hannover spiel keine Bh's werfen sondern pelze |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ist Dekadenz und dekadente Perversion eigentlich strafbar?

Ich meine schon, das sollte schnellstens nachgebessert werden. :g

Ich halte ja nicht so viel vom absolut dogmatisch normativen und der Inquisition,
aber die PETTaner würden mit ihrem Verschwinden der Welt einen sehr guten Dienst tun.


----------



## Krabbenfänger (10. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ob die Petafuzzis auch seit ca.22,5 Std. Dmax gucken?#c


----------



## Jean (11. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Was die da von sich geben ist geistiger Duennschiss!!! Ich mein Kinder werden zu potenziellen Gewalttaetern oder wer angelt ist zu faul sich ein anderes Hobby zu suchen...das kann nie und nimmer eine ersthafte Aussage eines erwachsenen Menschen sein! In meinen Augen ziehen die sich doch selbst ins laecherliche durch solche Kommentare! Sollen sie weiter machen auf das sie verrecken! Hier in Kanada stehen die Angler zusammen wenns um Probleme geht die die Sportfischerei betreffen. Da wurde schon so manches "Projekt" gestoppt. Schade das das in Deutschland immer wieder scheitert, Leute sind doch genug da, man musssich ja nur mal die Mitgliederzahl hier im AB ansehen. Dann koennte man solchen Deppen mal gemeinschaftlich ihre Grenzen aufzeigen.

Cheers
Nico


----------



## Johnnie Walker (11. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Leute, regt euch nicht auf.##
Veganer sind nun mal krank, Verrückte gabs schon immer und wird es auch immer geben.

Was den Zusammenhalt der deutschen Angler betrifft, hat Jean jedoch schon recht...
Ich war letztens in Kanada und kann bestätigen, dass der Umgang untereinander viel besser ist ( nicht nur unter Anglern) als in Deutschland.


----------



## Bruno 01 (11. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Nicht nur in Kanada ist die Lobby der Angler größer und sind die Angler Einflußreicher.Auch in Dänemark,Norwegen usw.
Der zusammenhalt der Angler in Deutschland ist auch gar nicht so schlecht.Da sind meiner Meinung nach andere Dinge dran schuld.Wären wir Jäger sähe die Sache schon anders aus.Denn viele einflußreiche Leute mit Geld oder in der Politik sind Jäger und die verteten Ihre Interessen auf anderer Ebene als wir Angler.In Dänemark,Norge usw. wo jeder 2. selbst fischt und Angler auch Politiker sind sieht die Sache anders aus.


Bruno #h


----------



## smithie (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Wer ernsthaft den Bürgermeister des allgäuer Orts "Fischen" anschreibt und ihn in einem Brief auffordert, seinen Ort in "Wandern" um zu benennen, den kann ich nicht ernst nehmen.

Das wäre schon eher der Fall, wenn PETA den Vorschlag gemacht hätte, den Ort in "Schlafen" umzubenennen, denn selbst beim Wandern töte ich Tiere. (Ameisen, Käfer, Mücken, die haben auch alle Gefühle). :mrgreen:

Manche bringen sich durch ihre Aktionen selbst ins Abseites, Darwin hat das fürs Tierreich ja schon früh erkannt - survival of the fittest...

Das Problem ist, dass ich, um mich Tierschützer nennen zu dürfen, nur den Mund aufmachen muss. Fundiertes Fachwissen war einer unsachlichen Diskussion schon immer im Weg...


----------



## suurhusen (20. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



smithie schrieb:


> Manche bringen sich durch ihre Aktionen selbst ins Abseites.



Ich würde mal sagen das die durch solche Aktionen einen noch höheren Bekanntheitsgrad erreichen. Jede Art von Werbung, auch negative bzw. unsinnige, ist Werbung. 

Man kann die nur einfach links liegen lassen und wenn irgendwo ein Stand von denen steht einfach weitergehen. 
Aber solange es in Deutschland noch Öko-Onkel und Tanten gibt werden die Ihr Geld machen. Und daraum geht es bei denen auch. GELD!!!!

Also ich werde meine Spenden, weiterhin an Organisationen senden die auch was bewirken. (DGZRS) 
Das sind Leute die was bewegen und nicht nur LABERN.... 
Von der DGZRS siehst du fast nirgens einen Stand weil denen die Zeit zu knapp ist.
Lasst PETA doch einfach links liegen. Lest was die für einen Mist verzapfen und schmunzelt. Wenn Ihr mehr macht und euch aufregt werden die noch lauter und unsinniger...

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



suurhusen schrieb:


> Aber solange es in Deutschland noch Öko-Onkel und Tanten gibt werden die Ihr Geld machen.




Man muss nur aufpassen, dass nicht plötzlich jeder, der sich mit Tier- oder Artenschutz beschäftigt, pauschal zum Öko-Onkel herabgestuft wird. Sonst ist jeder, der Tieren eine Empfindungsfähigkeit zubilligt, ganz schnell ein solcher. Bei den einschlägigen Organisationen gibt es eine ganze Menge hervorragender Leute, die nichts mit dem Bild des körnerfressenden Hippies zu tun haben. PETA spiegelt halt eine seltsam verkopfte und extreme Ausprägung des Tierrechtsgedankens wieder. Aber der Ruf nach einem Tierrecht muss auch nicht immer nur dekadent sein. Solange Millionen Katzen, Affen und Hunde Jahr für Jahr im Tierversuch ihr Leben lassen müssen ganz bestimmt nicht.

Es gibt auch Momente, da ist es mir peinlich, als "Angler" gesehen zu werden. Wenn ich wieder sehe, wie manche unbedingt und auf Teufel komm raus einem Barsch den Daumen ins Maul rammen müssen und dabei noch dümmlich grinsen beispielsweise. Auch ich als passionierter Angler habe ein "Bild" von der Anglerschaft im allgemeinen. Oftmals unterscheidet sich das nicht allzusehr von dem in der Öffentlichkeit vorherrschenden. Also wettert nicht so sehr gegen irgendwelche Aktivisten, sondern beginnt in den eigenen Reihen. Da gibt es genug aufzuklären.


----------



## suurhusen (20. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Bei den einschlägigen Organisationen gibt es eine ganze Menge hervorragender Leute, die nichts mit dem Bild des körnerfressenden Hippies zu tun haben.



Das sind mir die Hippies die Körnerfressen aber tausendmal lieber. Mit denen, ich meine richtige Hippies, kannst du ein gutes Gespräch führen. Ich meine diese aufgesetzten Öko-Aktivisten. 
Das man als Angler einen schlechten Ruf in der Bevölkerung hat kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Mir ist in meiner ganzen Zeit noch keiner "dumm" gekommen.

Vielmehr verurteilen wir Angler solche Zeitgenossen die 750kg Fischfilets schmuggeln oder an den Seen und Flüßen stehen ohne Angelschein oder die jeden Fisch mitnehmen, auch wenn er weit unter Brittelmaß hat. 
Sowas sind keine Angler, und daher ziehe ich mir den Schuh auch nicht an.

Nur wenn PETA gegen alles gleichzeitig wettert und alles verpönt sind wir bald alle Körnerfresser. Denn wennh kein Tier auf den Teller kommt was bleibt dann noch??????????

Wenn es dir peinlich ist als "Angler gesehen zu werden warum übst du dann den Sport aus. Und was ist dir peinlich? Gibst du was darum was andere von dir Denken? Wenn ja versuche selber zu denken und benutze dein Gehirn. Dann merkst du schnell das die Leute dich garnicht meinen können wenn du deinen Sport Waidgerecht ausübst.

mfg Suuhrusen


----------



## hotte50 (20. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



suurhusen schrieb:


> deinen Sport Waidgerecht ausübst.
> 
> mfg Suuhrusen



solange Angler wie Du das Angeln als *Sport* ansehen und als solchen bezeichnen, wird es immer wieder Futter für Organisationen und Gegner gegen das Angeln geben.

Die von dir genannte Waidgerechtigkeit hat nichts mit dem Begriff Sport gemein.

Für mich ist Angeln Leidenschaft und Jagdtrieb, nichts anderes.

Und das ist gut so. #6 Sport ist etwas ganz anderes !


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



suurhusen schrieb:


> Wenn es dir peinlich ist als "Angler gesehen zu werden warum übst du dann den Sport aus. Und was ist dir peinlich? Gibst du was darum was andere von dir Denken? Wenn ja versuche selber zu denken und benutze dein Gehirn. Dann merkst du schnell das die Leute dich garnicht meinen können wenn du deinen Sport Waidgerecht ausübst.




Morgen,

wollte ich Angeln als Sport bezeichnen, so könnte ich das Pilzesuchen oder Rasenmähen ebenfalls dazu zählen. Was ist da bitte sportlich daran? Und: was macht der Fisch bei diesem Spiel? Ist er das Sportgerät? Oder der Sportpartner?
Sieh es mal so: was würdest du sagen, wenn dich jemand an einem Kuhring durch die Nase durch die Gegend schleifen und auch noch behaupten würde, im Sinne des Sports zu handeln?

Angeln ist alles mögliche: Leidenschaft, Nahrungserwerb, Hobby,..., aber ganz sicher kein Sport. 
Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt deine Frage nicht, warum ich die Fischerei ausübe. Gegenfrage: Warum soll ich das nicht tun?
Ich fahre ja auch Auto, obwohl mir Schumacher am Allerwertesten vorbei geht.

Warum mir es manchmal peinlich ist, mit DEN Anglern in einen Topf geworfen zu werden, möchte ich nicht weiter ausführen. So manches Posting hier im Board bietet das volle Anschauungsprogramm. Deines nicht, möchte ich betonen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Sport ist Mord!  

Und das paßt hier thematisch - zwar um die Ecke - dann auch wieder.



hotte50 schrieb:


> Für mich ist Angeln Leidenschaft und Jagdtrieb, nichts anderes.
> 
> Und das ist gut so. #6 Sport ist etwas ganz anderes !


Jupp! #6

Mit *Sport & Spiel* sollte es jedenfalls nicht verwechselt werden, lieber fein drauf achten dass es klar abgegrenzt bleibt. 
Das liegt aber eben auch an dem neuzeitlichen Wandel des Begriffes Sport. Die alten Gladiatoren- und Ritter*spiele* würden heute wohl auch kaum noch als Spiel durchgehen, hin und wieder mal ein Toter und so ...


----------



## suurhusen (21. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

@ Kohlmeise @hotte50

Moin an euch beide, 
der Sport für mich ist dabei nicht der Drill der Fische. Ich angel nur in der Brandung, Alleine der Transport vom Parkplatz bis zur Angelstelle ist schon Sport. Laufe mal mit dem ganzen Gerödel an die 2km durch Sand und Matsch.
Dann nimmst du die Rute und hängst 150gr. Blei dran und dann juchhu ab in die Wellen damit. Das ist für mich der Sport daran. Glaubt mal wenn du dann nach 8 - 10 Std. wieder nach hause fährst weist du was du gemacht hast.

Das ist für mich der Sport daran. 

Ich habe selber an meinem Hausgewässer schon "Angler" gesehen die zwei Tage Übernachtet haben. Die hatten dann ca. 70 Dorsche, wohl gemerkt untermaßig, in einem Eimer da stehen. Natürlich ohne Kühlung.
Und die sind dann stolz wie Oskar das sie was gefangen haben. 
Das sind die Angler, aus meiner Sicht, die keine Angler sind bzw. wo man sich schämen muß selber Angler zu sein.
Und das werden immer mehr.

Wenn du mal an der Küste bist und es ist Ferienzeit gehe mal nachsehen was da dann los ist. Gerade an der Küste von der Nordsee wo du im offenen Gewässer keinen Angelschein brauchst. 
Wenn ihr das seht laufen euch die Tränen aus den Augen.
Ich habe meine Angelzeit außerhalb der Ferien gelegt. Ist besser.

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## hotte50 (21. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



suurhusen schrieb:


> Das ist für mich der Sport daran.



Du bezeichnest andere Angler allgemein als "Sportangler"

das passt nicht

Du bezeichnest deine Art zu Angeln als "Sport"

das passt ebenso nicht

Nur weil deine Art zu Angeln anstrengend ist, ist es noch lange kein Sport. Allenfalls sollte man, also der Angler, sportlich sein, um diese Anstrengung gut bewältigen zu können.

Folgt man deiner Argumentation, ist jede/r Arbeiter/in, welche schwere Körperliche Arbeit verrichten (müssen).....ein Sportler !

das passt auch nicht

Ist aber nur meine Bescheidene Meinung dazu und keinesfalls Allgemeingültig


----------



## zulu (21. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Es bringt ja eigentlich garnichts sich an so einem thema überhaupt zu beteiligen.
Es gibt einfach zu viele ahnungslose gutmenschen  die auch alles und jedes thema verbal zu vermenschlichen wissen.
Niemand macht sich gedanken über die systhematik der tiere und den aufbau und der funktion von zb nerven und blutgefäßsysthem bei fischen oder wirbellosen.

Das thema sport beim angeln ist doch ganz deutlich und einfach zu verstehen.
Es gibt viele methoden zu angeln.

Den ansitzangler würde ich nicht unbedingt als sportler sehen, egal wie weit er sein zeug schleppen muß.

Ganz anders zb der wanderfischer mit der spinnrute oder mit der fliegenrute am fluß , see oder an der küste.
 Der macht zumindest mit seiner casterei, die sich meisterhaft verbessern lässt so etwas ähnliches wie der golfer, und das golf ein sport ist wird ja wohl keiner anzweifeln wollen.
 Die verbindung mit dem fischfang und dem töten ist da doch zweitrangig. Wann fangen wir denn was ?

Auch bei der meeresfischerei gibt es sportler, am beach genauso wie auf dem boot.
 Der standup kampf mit einem großfisch
beansprucht meine muskeln, meinen körper und meinen geist ähnlich wie bei den von mir selbst ausgeübten und anerkannten sportarten judo und mein  geliebter
 klettersport.

Man kann sportlich oder unsportlich angeln
man darf nicht sagen angeln hat nichts mit sport zu tun.

Gerne lade ich einen kritiker oder verständnislosen nichtangler ein mich beim wanderfischen zu begleiten.
Bin mal gespannt wann er unter der grossen last meines umhängetäschchens zusammenbricht und mich fragt wie lange wir denn noch laufen müssen weil er sich keine sportschuhe angezogen hat und nun schon blasen an den verwöhnten füssen hat.

freundlichst  

#h

Z.


----------



## goeddoek (21. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Zu den "Tierrechtlern" möchte ich mich nicht weiter äußern, außer, dass mir die "Drittliga-Promis" oft den Tag mit ihren Slapstick-Einlagen versüßen  :q :q


Nur mal ganz kurz eingeworfen - natürlich ist Angeln Sport.

Witzigerweise wird das Argument "Angeln ist kein Sport" gerne von Angelgegnern eingebracht. Da müssen wir ja nun wirklich nicht mitmachen.

Sport im eigentlichen Sinne ist jede Art von körperlicher Betätigung, die nicht der Arbeit sondern der Zerstreuung ( lat: se portare - sich vergnügen, sich zerstreuen ) dient.


Von daher könnten wir auch drüber diskutieren, ob Tennis und Fußball-Profis denn überhaupt noch Sportler sind.
Und wenn man dabei ist, kann man auch gleich über den Sinn von "Motorsport", "Wassersport" und "Sportfahrwerken" nachdenken :q

Die Diskussion kenn ich auch nur aus Deutschland, wo "Sport" den Platz des altmodischen Worts "Körperertüchtigung" ( hört sich nach Männern in rot-weiß gestreiften Turnanzügen und gezwirbelten Bärten an, nääch ? ) eingenommen hat.

Wieso also nicht auch weiterhin von Angelsport reden ?


Sportliche Grüße,

Georg


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Und - zu bedenken: 
Game bedeutet eben im Englischen (des Anglers Mutterland (schöner Genitiv...)) nicht nur "Spiel" sondern auch Jagd bzw. Angeln..


----------



## gründler (21. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

In etlichen Ländern gibt es Angel Veranstaltungen die einem Volksfest ähneln,Familien mit Kindern Besucher Angler die ganze breite Palette Bürger taucht da auf.

Weil man sich Sportlich mit anderen Anglern vergleicht.

Ja sogar eine Deutsche Forellen Mannschaft haben wir die in Italien gut mit einem 3 Platz abgeschnitten hat.

Video dazu unter Fangplatz .de 

In fast jedem Land ist Angeln angesehener Sport und wird auch so betrieben,nur in DE.ist das alles was ganz schlimmes weil ein paar Bleistiftattentäter meinen das ist so und gut ist.

Angeln ist Hobby Leidenschaft und auch Sport oder heißt es nicht Verband Deutscher Sport-Fischer,so müsste dieser ja der nicht viel für Angler über hat sich selbst ins eigene fleisch schneiden wenn das Sportliche so schädlich wäre,aber geändert hat man bis dato nix.

Angeln bleibt genauso Sport wie auch Hobby und Leidenschaft,genau wie Reitsport Brieftaubensport Hundesport Tierdressur alles Sportlich auf kosten von anderen Lebewesen.

lg


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Gründler hat es erfasst, in Russland ist ein Mann kein Mann wen er nicht mal geangelt hat, vielen liegt es nicht und sie lassen es sein nichts desto trotz würde da kaum einer auf die abwägige Idee kommen einem Angler ohne triftigen Grund zu beschimpfen. In Norwegen werden große Verträge, bei denen richtig Geld im Spiel ist, beim angeln geschlossen, in den USA sind Angler teilweise Superstars. (siehe hier: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c3TnyeuaXY ) Meine Japanischen Kollegen würden gerne mit mir in D angeln, nur die Sprache macht es ihnen aktuell unmöglich einen Fischereischein zu erwerben...

Wie wäre es den mal in D ein Umdenken zu initieren? Das ist aus meiner Sicht der Dinge aktuell das einzig richtige was wir tun sollten. Fakt ist doch das die Angelindustrie in D alleine 3+MRD € umsetzt


----------



## Franky (21. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

@ Martin:
Die Bots von Google werden diesen Beitrag hier entsprechend ranken - entsprechend werden die Pedahs gut wechkommen! 
Aber wer Angeln nicht als Sport definiert, sollte mal mit mir zum Angeln kommen... Gewichtheben, Laufen, Bergrauf und -runter...  Hat mit Erholung und Zerstreuung nicht viel zu tun!!! :q:q:q


----------



## andy72 (21. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

ich sag nur spinnangeln am rhein 3 km flussaufwärts und dann wieder zurück über buhnen und stock und stein besser als jeder dauerlauf !!!!


----------



## Bellyboater (21. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Beim kurzen Check über Google konnte ich diesen Thread schon mal nicht unter den ersten 5 Seiten finden. Dafür aber das hier... Da musste ich auch ein wenig schmunzeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Dann gib mal Peta und Angler ein... ("peta angler" )


----------



## BigGamer (21. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Beim kurzen Check über Google konnte ich diesen Thread schon mal nicht unter den ersten 5 Seiten finden. Dafür aber das hier... Da musste ich auch ein wenig schmunzeln.


 
Lol #6
Mit Verlaub, aber dass ist schon selten bescheuert:q


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Oder "Peta Spione" ... TOP 1 !!! bei Google


----------



## goeddoek (21. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Beim kurzen Check über Google konnte ich diesen Thread schon mal nicht unter den ersten 5 Seiten finden. Dafür aber das hier... Da musste ich auch ein wenig schmunzeln.




Jepp - ist schauerlich. Ich habe früher, als ich noch Duke Nukem spielte auch Anfeindungen der "people for ethnical treatment of aliens" erdulden müssen :q :q :q


----------



## noworkteam (21. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Oder "Peta Spione" ... TOP 1 !!! bei Google


 

Bissel offtopic: Eigentlich müsste es nicht eigentlich "Peta Agenten" heissen ???|supergri oder verdeckte Ermittler ??

Ach is auch egal ich lass mich anwerben ,..,..,paar bucks for nothing

Gruß


----------



## BlankyB (21. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Beim kurzen Check über Google konnte ich diesen Thread schon mal nicht unter den ersten 5 Seiten finden. Dafür aber das hier... Da musste ich auch ein wenig schmunzeln.



|muahah: Schade dass ich nicht  WoW spiele, würd mir gerne ansehen wie die virtuellen PETA Spieler verdroschen werden hehe #q#q#q#q|jump:


----------



## BigGamer (21. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



BlankyB schrieb:


> |muahah: Schade dass ich nicht WoW spiele, würd mir gerne ansehen wie die virtuellen PETA Spieler verdroschen werden hehe #q#q#q#q|jump:


 
ich auch:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Also das mit dem Sport bleibt so unklar. #h

Angeln selber, der eigentliche Fischfang im Kern, ist für mich *kein* Sport, selbst wenn die Begleitumstände sportlich sind. 
Das ist ein sehr erheblicher Unterschied. Angeln ist *mehr* als Sport, ein Rudiment des Überlebenskampfes.
Sport trifft dies für mich vollkommen unzureichend, und zwar in erster Linie weil Sport etwas synthetisches, irreales meint. 
Von daher wäre Duke Nukems Monster abballern eher und mehr Sport, als Angeln. 

Tontauben schiessen ist Sport, Kormorane abschiessen nicht, das ist eine Notwendigkeit.
Casting ist Sport, im Schwimmbad werfen und üben. Das ist ein Unterschied wie auf dem Schießstand schießen (Sport) oder real jagen oder gar "bekriegen" gehen. Das letztere ist eben kein Sport (mehr). 

So sehe ich das. Aber andere haben auch was dazu zu sagen :m

"Unter dem Begriff Sport werden Bewegungs-, Spiel- oder Wettkampfformen, die im *Zusammenhang* mit körperlichen Aktivitäten des Menschen stehen, zusammengefasst. Der Begriff wird vom lateinischen se portare („sich vergnügen“) hergeleitet." [Duden 1989, S. 693]

Insofern hatte Georg das schon in etwa richtig, aber ich angele ja wie viele andere auch nicht allein zum Vergnügen, sondern aus Passion oder Leidenschaft. Das Wort Leidenschaft für den Extremfall sagt schon sehr deutlich, das es nicht Vergnügen ist, oder zumindest nicht allein sein muss. Eher wäre es mit Raubtrieb gleich zu setzen.
Der Zusammenhang mit körperlicher Betätigung ist vielfach gegeben, aber es gibt eben noch andere Zusammenhänge, und ein wesentlicher ist die vom Spiel oder Ernst. Sport kann nur mit Spielerisch gekoppelt sein, bei extremen Ernst (wie z.B. den aktiv körperlich kontaktierenden Profi-Nichtmehrsportlern im Stadion ) wird es eher Mord und Totschlag. Das hat zweifellos was von der alten römischen Gladiatorenarena, was wir heute sicher nicht mehr als Sport sehen.

„Seit Beginn des 20. Jahrhunderts hat sich Sport zu einem *umgangssprachlichen,* weltweit gebrauchten Begriff entwickelt. Eine präzise oder gar eindeutige begriffliche Abgrenzung lässt sich deshalb nicht vornehmen. Was im allgemeinen unter Sport verstanden wird, ist weniger eine Frage wissenschaftlicher Dimensionsanalysen, sondern wird weit mehr vom alltagstheoretischen Gebrauch sowie von den historisch gewachsenen und tradierten Einbindungen in soziale, ökonomische, politische und rechtliche Gegebenheiten bestimmt. Darüber hinaus verändert, erweitert und differenziert das faktische Geschehen des Sporttreibens selbst das *Begriffverständnis von Sport*.“
 [P. Röthig (Hrsg.): Sportwissenschaftliches Lexikon. Hofmann, Schorndorf 1992.]

„Als ein wesentliches Merkmal des Sports ist endlich anzuführen, dass dessen Ausübung nicht um des Gelderwerbs wegen geschieht“  [Meyers Konversationslexikon von 1888, Bd. 15, S. 176]

Also gar nicht so einfach. 

Es könnte aber auch sein, dass es diesbezüglich reine vergnügliche sportive Angler gibt, und leidenschaftliche passionierte Angler, oder irgendwelche unterschiedliche Formen davon. 
Ich sehe den Drill eines Fisches jedenfalls nicht als Sport, sondern schon als gezielter Überwindungs- und Aneignungsakt mit raffinierten technisch ausgefeilten Methoden, eben dem Überlisten und Überwinden. Und der Fisch ist  das Objekt mit dem Ziel einer idealen Nahrung, ob nun vollständig oder in reduzierter, weil nicht mehr alleine tragfähiger Form.
Das Ziel ist ein feistes totes Tier am Gürtel, ob mit Flinte oder Angelrute, selbst wenn man aus verschiedenen hegerischen Gründen davon etwas zurücktritt.


----------



## saiblingsjäger (22. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Fishing is life!
Immerhin ist der Bereich Sportangeln die Nr.1 in der Freizeitindustrie! es werden um längen mehr Angelsachen verkauft als tennis, Golf oder Ski/Snowboardequipment! Ich komme aus der Wintersportbranche und kenne die Zahlen...;-)
Also warum über sowas wie die Peta Gedanken machen... Die dürfen schon auch Ihr kleines Ding machen, wenns Ihnen Spaß macht...;-)

Fischen? Es gibt nichts besseres!
Petri und euch allen eine gute Saison!
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## suurhusen (22. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Du bezeichnest andere Angler allgemein als "Sportangler"
> 
> das passt nicht
> 
> ...



Moin,
also ich für meinen Teil betrachte was ich an Angeln mache als Sport.
Weiter werde ich mich dazu nicht auslassen.
Es ist mir persönlich zu dumm mich über Antworten wie deine aufzuregen.
Ich weiss das Angeln Sport ist und nicht *nur* eine befriedigung von Trieben.

Sollte ich dich damit auf den Schlips getreten haben tut es mir leid.
Aber das ist meine Meinung.

Für mich ist das Thema durch. Alleine schon weil es nichts mehr mit dem 
Hauptthema zu schaffen hat.

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Nur mal ganz kurz eingeworfen - natürlich ist Angeln Sport.


 


Ne Georg, ist es eben nicht. :q

Nur wie soll ich es denn ausdrücken? Ist eher so ein Gefühl, weniger etwas "Beweisbares". 

Sport ist für mich entweder Bewegung um der Bewegung willen, oder zumindest eine körperliche Tätigkeit mit Wettkampfcharakter. Ersteres Kriterium ist z.B. beim klassischen Fithalten durch Joggen schon voll erfüllt, letzteres kann weit mehr umfassen, vom Minigolf bis hin zum Eisstockschießen.

Nun kann mir aber keiner erzählen, dass die Bewegung beim Angeln, egal bei welcher Angelmethode, Selbstzweck ist. Sie erscheint mir dann doch eher notwendige Begleiterscheinung der Tätigkeit. Alle Hobbygärtner wissen, dass ein halber Tag Unkraut jäten ziemlich auf die Knochen gehen kann. Wer dieser Tätigkeit ein halbes Leben lang nachkommt, wird auch zwangsläufig recht ansehnliche Muskeln bekommen. Dennoch habe ich noch nie jemand getroffen, der behauptet hätte, er wäre ein "Sportgärtner". 

Wenn es keinen solchen gibt, was für eine Existenzberechtigung hat dann der Begriff des "Sportanglers"? Um das zu klären, müsste man sich dann tatsächlich auf das Wettkampfkriterium berufen. Entscheidend am sportlichen Wettkampf ist unter anderem, dass niemand zu Schaden kommt. Und das kann man bei unserem Hobby nun wirklich nicht behaupten. Eine wichtige Komponte, der Fisch nämlich, nimmt an diesem Wettkampf ganz und gar nicht freiwillig teil. Einen spitzen Metallstift im Maul kann man ruhigen Gewissens als körperlichen Schaden auslegen. "Partner" ist der Fisch also schon mal nicht.

Was bleibt dann noch? 

Man könnte den Fisch auch soweit aus der Betrachtung nehmen, dass man ihn als reines Mittel zum Zwecke des Gewinns des Wettkampfs ansieht. Nur empfinden nicht wenige diese Reduktion eines Lebewesens zum Sportgerät als unanständig. Det hat es oben schon mal erwähnt. Tontaubenschießen ist durchaus Sport. Lebende Tauben unter Wettkampfbedingungen abzuknallen, ist krank. 

Auch viele Boardis gehen mit den "Nichtanglern" insofern konform, dass Angeln für sie kein Sport ist. Das finde ich immerhin eine bemerkenswerte Tatsache.


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sport


----------



## goeddoek (23. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ne Georg, ist es eben nicht. :q
> 
> Ist es doch !
> 
> ...




Wenn Angeln für Dich, unter den genannten Aspekten kein Sport ist, okay. Dann nutzt Du aber deine eigene Definition von Sport im Sinne von Wettkampf oder körperlicher Betätigung.

Im eigentlichen Sinne, siehe Dets und mein Posting, ist Angeln durchaus als Sport zu verstehen. Wer mir das nicht glaubt schaue gern bei Wiki oder im Duden Herkunftslexikon nach :q Das Problem - wie gesagt - ist wohl, das mittlerweiler Sport in Deutschland anders definiert wird als sonstwo auf der Welt.

Und das versteh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so richtig - vor Allem, dass sich Generationen von Sportanglern keine Gedanken über diese Definition machen mussten, bis ... ja bis eben Leute, die vom Angeln keine Ahnung haben, sich am Wörtchen "Angelsport"
gestoßen haben :q


EDITH ;-)

Denni-Lo war etwas schneller )


----------



## darth carper (23. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Das definiert doch jeder irgendwie anders für sich.
Vor Allem aber, ist es völlig egal ob das Spor ist oder nicht. Auf den Grundgedanken des Hobbys hat das doch keinen Einfluß.

Der Definition von Kohlmeise kann ich jedoch nicht immer folgen.
Wenn jemand angeln geht, damit er mal zuhause an die frische Luft kommt und sich dabei bewegen will und dann zum Beispiel Spinnfischen geht, ist das dann ein Sportangler?
Und derjenige der nur angelt um Fische zu fangen nicht?

Sind Kampfsportler keine Sportler, weil dabei jemand zu Schaden kommt?

Ich habe übrigens gerade meine Mitgliedschaft im Fitneßstudio gekündigt. Ich werde jetzt Hobbygärtner. Wehe ich kriege davon nicht wirklich ansehnliche Musken. ;-)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



darth carper schrieb:


> Sind Kampfsportler keine Sportler, weil dabei jemand zu Schaden kommt?
> 
> Ahhh, noch ein Kriterium des Sportes, das ich vergessen habe: die Freiwilligkeit.
> 
> ...



Tschüß, Kohlmeise


----------



## BigGamer (23. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wenn es keinen solchen gibt, was für eine Existenzberechtigung hat dann der Begriff des "Sportanglers"? Um das zu klären, müsste man sich dann tatsächlich auf das Wettkampfkriterium berufen. Entscheidend am sportlichen Wettkampf ist unter anderem, dass niemand zu Schaden kommt. Und das kann man bei unserem Hobby nun wirklich nicht behaupten. Eine wichtige Komponte, der Fisch nämlich, nimmt an diesem Wettkampf ganz und gar nicht freiwillig teil. Einen spitzen Metallstift im Maul kann man ruhigen Gewissens als körperlichen Schaden auslegen. "Partner" ist der Fisch also schon mal nicht.
> 
> Was bleibt dann noch?
> 
> Man könnte den Fisch auch soweit aus der Betrachtung nehmen, dass man ihn als reines Mittel zum Zwecke des Gewinns des Wettkampfs ansieht. Nur empfinden nicht wenige diese Reduktion eines Lebewesens zum Sportgerät als unanständig.


 

Der "Sportgerät-Gedanke" ist in seinem Sinne ebenfalls auf z.B. den Reitsport anzuwenden(Ich halte ihn aber für unangebracht). Beim Sport muss man generell auf Fairness allen Beteiligten (besonders Tieren etc wenn dabei) gegenüber achten, beim Angeln wie bei allen anderen. 

Der Fisch nimmt freiwillig teil, er kann schließlich auch nicht beißen. Er ist sozusagen der Schiedsrichter darüber, wer den Wettkampf gewinnt. Wer ihn überzeugen kann, gewinnt. 

So seh ich dat#t


----------



## Jose (23. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

also, wenn hier wirklich "spione von PETA" sind, 
dann lachen die sich kringelig.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Der Fisch nimmt freiwillig teil, er kann schließlich auch nicht beißen. Er ist sozusagen der Schiedsrichter darüber, wer den Wettkampf gewinnt. Wer ihn überzeugen kann, gewinnt.





Gewagte Theorie...
#c


----------



## BigGamer (23. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Gewagte Theorie...
> #c


 
Stimmt schon, aber find ich nen guten Erklärungsweg.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, man "wettkämpft" mit dem Fisch wer "schlauer" ist (ich hab ihn überlistet/er hat mich durchschaut).
Für reine C & R ler ist das wie Kampfsport zwischen Menschen (im weiteren Sinne). 

Wenn man Fische mitnimmt, stimmt das natürlich nicht mehr...


----------



## Krabbenfänger (23. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Irgendwie kommt das doch alles vom eigendlichen Thema ab,
wenn es doch so wichtig ist sollte man überlegen ob man nicht einen eigenen "ist Angeln Sport oder nicht Thread" aufmacht.


----------



## Schlurpsi (23. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hallo zusammen,
musste das heute in unserer Tageszeitung lesen#q

Tierschützer:Angeln ist kein Sport

KIEL(epd).Die Tierschutzorganisation"Peta"hat Anglern vorgeworfen,keinen richtigen Sport zu treiben.Ihr Argument:Viele Angler sind zu dick.In einem Brief an den Landesfischereiverband Schleswig-Holstein in Kiel werden Angler aufgefordert,auf Sportarten wie Kajak-,Kanufahren,Wasser-ski,Tauchen oder Wandern umzusteigen.Dies würde nicht nur den Fischen,sondern auch den Anglern nützen,heißt es darin.Einzige Bewegung eines Anglers sei,Fische zu erschlagen oder ihnen den Haken aus dem blutenden Mund zu nehmen.Bei richtigem Sport dagegen würden Kalorien verbrannt und Glückshormone freigesetzt


----------



## gründler (24. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Schlurpsi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> musste das heute in unserer Tageszeitung lesen#q
> 
> Tierschützer:Angeln ist kein Sport
> ...


 

Der Brief ist auch auf der Peta seite veröffentlicht 22 April 09 ,sogar mit Tel nr.der Frau Dr....


----------



## August (24. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Tja wenn Peta aktivisten sich mehr mit dem Angelsport beschäftigen würden dann würden Ihre Grauen Zellen einen Richtigen Frühling erleben den dann wüssten Sie das Angler richtige Tierschützer sind 

1. Es ist Humaner einen Fisch sofort nach dem Entfernen aus dem wasser zu erschlagen als ihn elendig in den Netzen zugrunde gehen zu lassen 

2. Angler fangen die Fische um sie zu essen das erklärt auch warum Angler besser denken können den nur vom Gemüse wachsen nicht so viele Graue Zellen

3. Unser Sport besteht nicht nur darin Fische zu Töten er besteht auch darin Fische erst zu erschaffen indem die Zucht solcher gefördert wird genauso wie projekte zum wiederbefischen von fast ausgestorbenen arten von Fischen wie dem Stör

aber an alle Peta aktivisten ihr habt eine Gratis einladung um mit mir zum Angeln zu kommen dann könnt ihr euch selbt davon überzeugen das Angler keine Grünen Monster mit einer keule in der hand sind 

mfg. August


----------



## goeddoek (24. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Jose schrieb:


> also, wenn hier wirklich "spione von PETA" sind,
> dann lachen die sich kringelig.




Glaub ich ich nicht - aus zwei Gründen:

 - das setzt 'nen Sinn für Humor voraus

 - wenn die hier wirklich mitlesen, werden die feststellen, dass  sie's eben nicht mit tumben Leuten zu tun haben.


----------



## BigGamer (24. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

PETA ist sogar deutlich schlimmer als ich dachte:

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/

http://petatotettiere.de/7things.cfm

#q#q#q#q

Ich kann leider nicht versichern, dass die Quelle verlässlich ist, aber ich halte das nicht für unwahrscheinlich! (Besonders die Begründung durch die finanzielle Seite)


----------



## Krabbenfänger (24. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hier ist auch nochmal alles einigermaßen genau zu nachlesen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/People_for_the_Ethical_Treatment_of_Animals


----------



## Bierholer (24. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



BigGamer schrieb:


> PETA ist sogar deutlich schlimmer als ich dachte:




:m Peta ist noch vieeel schlimmer als du denkst

Ich sag nur:

Wasser-Kätzchen









Bin gespannt wieviel Wasser-Kätzchen ich diese Saison noch erlege.


----------



## BigGamer (24. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Bierholer schrieb:


> :m Peta ist noch vieeel schlimmer als du denkst
> 
> Ich sag nur:
> 
> Wasser-Kätzchen


 
Das ist das andere schlimm, das ist bescheuert-schlimm:m, aber der Tötungsskandal ist echt-schlimm



Falk1 schrieb:


> wir reden hier nicht über Schweine, Rinder, Ziegen, Schafe usw.


 
Die ess ich auch hin und wieder:m


----------



## Bierholer (25. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Das ist das andere schlimm, das ist bescheuert-schlimm:m, aber der Tötungsskandal ist echt-schlimm


 
Ja das ist es wirklich,aber wir Angler sind die Bösen:r und die Tierquäler die keinen Respekt vor der Kreatur haben.
Wissen die Leute die für diesen Verein Werbung machen(Moppel-Dirk und Co.) eigentlich wofür sie da Werbung machen?
Das PETA Tiere tötet die von Leuten bei denen abgegeben wurden, da sie dachten sie  hättens bei denen gut.
http://petatotettiere.de/


----------



## Stefce (27. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Weil ich das hier gerade zufällig lese, bei uns im Verein ist da so eine ähnliche Diskussion im gange. Da heisst es die Karpfen Angler die große Karpfen fangen seien keine Angler da man nur ein Angler ist wenn man die Fische auch mit nimmt und dem Fisch schadet wenn man ein Foto macht und den Fisch nicht gleich abkloppt. Davon abgesehen das die großen Karpfen eh nicht mehr schmecken und die Art erhalten. Genau diese Angler des älteren Semesters große Hechte fangen und diese dann nicht zurück setzten sondern abkloppen um se ausstopfen zu lassen das sind dann die Helden der angelei oder was?? Also ich finde Leben und Angeln lassen währen mehr Menschen so wie ein guter Angler der die Natur schätz und respektiert dann würden weniger Tiere leiden oder?
Leider ist das aber in vielen Vereinen so ein egoistisches verhalten sobald mal sich das Dagobert syndrom eingeschaltet hat. (Geld Geld Geld)

Ich persönlich gehe gerne Angeln weil es mir sehr viel spaß macht und ausser Forelle und Zander würde ich nie einen anderen Fisch mit heim nehmen sei er noch so groß oder sonst was. Ich weiß wenn ich den Fisch sauber und vorsichtig abhake und wieder ins wasser zurück lasse das dann der Fisch sich erholt, keine Schmerzen hat denn das zeigen diverse Studien und das auch ich dann kein schlechtes Gewisen haben muss.


----------



## BigGamer (27. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Bierholer schrieb:


> Wissen die Leute die für diesen Verein Werbung machen(Moppel-Dirk und Co.) eigentlich wofür sie da Werbung machen?


 
Ausgerechnet der! :q

http://www.peta.de/web/dirk_bach_kaempft.603.html

KFC traue ich zwar auch nicht ganz, aber dass die Peta mit Dirk Bach zusammenarbeitet, ist schon ein Witz in sich! :q

PS: Das hab ich noch dazu gefunden:
http://www.tierrechts-foren.de/showthread.php?tid=2373

PPS:
http://www.peta-kids.de/p4/stars.html

Wahnsinn wie gewaltig diese Image-Maschinerie läuft


----------



## Bierholer (28. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

@BigGamer:

Ja die Maschinerie läuft wie geschmiert, "Promis" welche Mitleid erwecken, Leute die denen glauben und dann fleißig Spenden das is wie ne Lizenz zum Gelddrucken, und Frau Newkirk verdient sich dumm und dusslich damit.|kopfkrat
Hier noch ne Weisheit von denen:

http://www.peta.de/web/milchmachtkrank.1655.html  #6

MfG


----------



## Ollek (28. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Bierholer schrieb:


> Hier noch ne Weisheit von denen:
> 
> http://www.peta.de/web/milchmachtkrank.1655.html  #6
> 
> MfG



|znaikaamit hat sie aber Recht, den aus dem Grund bin ich schon lange auf das Getränk umgestiegen was du oft holst. #g:#2:

Igitt...Milch|scardie:



nachher gegen 8 ?


----------



## schrauber78 (28. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Die können mir erzählen, was sie wollen...
Diese Studien die sie da aufführen, genau wie die meisten über Lebensmittel veröffentlichen Studien, sind immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen, solang man nicht weiß, wer diese Studie in Auftrag gegeben hat und erst recht wer die Studie ausgewertet hat. Man kann sicher sein, dass eine negativ ausgefallene Studie nicht veröffentlicht wird.
Deshalb immer hinterfragen, ob das auch wirklich stimmt, was dort geschieben steht und nicht gleich alles für bare Münze nehmen.

Btw. Die vom Peta sind doch alles nur Pseudotierschützer und Scharlatane, die von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung haben und den Rest der Bevölkerung durch gefährliches Halbwissen aufwiegeln wollen.


----------



## BigGamer (28. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Die können mir erzählen, was sie wollen...
> Diese Studien die sie da aufführen, genau wie die meisten über Lebensmittel veröffentlichen Studien, sind immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen, solang man nicht weiß, wer diese Studie in Auftrag gegeben hat und erst recht wer die Studie ausgewertet hat. Man kann sicher sein, dass eine negativ ausgefallene Studie nicht veröffentlicht wird.
> Deshalb immer hinterfragen, ob das auch wirklich stimmt, was dort geschieben steht und nicht gleich alles für bare Münze nehmen.


 
Stimt leider, auf derartige Studien ist kaum Verlass heutzutage...#d



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Btw. Die vom Peta sind doch alles nur Pseudotierschützer und Scharlatane, die von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung haben und den Rest der Bevölkerung durch gefährliches Halbwissen aufwiegeln wollen.


 
|good:|good:


----------



## schrauber78 (28. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Das mit der Auslegung der Studienergebnisse liegt einzig und allein an demjenigen der die Studie finanziert und daran, was derjenige hören will.


----------



## Bierholer (28. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Ollek schrieb:


> |znaikaamit hat sie aber Recht, den aus dem Grund bin ich schon lange auf das Getränk umgestiegen was du oft holst. #g:#2:
> 
> Igitt...Milch|scardie:
> 
> ...




Der war gut. |supergri|supergri|supergri

Gegen 8 geht klar.#g


----------



## flexxxone (29. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet der! :q
> 
> http://www.peta.de/web/dirk_bach_kaempft.603.html
> 
> ...



das find ich am besten:

_"Ganz automatisch werden hier leidensfähige Lebewesen so roh behandelt wie z.B. Kartoffeln_"

*Ich flehe Euch an... RETTET DIE KARTOFFELN!!!

:q:q:q:q



*


----------



## Ollek (29. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*







  Der is aber auch gut....

http://www.peta.de/web/peta_schreibt.2190.html



> „Die überwiegende Mehrheit der Angler ist übergewichtig"


   |znaika:Zur Erinnerung, so sehen Vorzeigeaktivisten bei der Peta aus die sich sogar Fleischlos ernähren. *(sollen|sagnix)

*



* PS hier ein Beispiel aus unseren Reihen.


*


----------



## flexxxone (30. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

dieses "Übergewicht" nehm ich gern in Kauf :k :q


----------



## BigGamer (30. April 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



flexxxone schrieb:


> dieses "Übergewicht" nehm ich gern in Kauf :k :q


 
Das kommt von der großen Gehirnmasse! :m:q:q:vik:


----------



## Patrick S. (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Umso mehr ich von diesen " Verein " lese um so lächerlicher wird die Sache...ich glaube ich muss mal wieder etwas bei denen ins Forum schreiben...


----------



## Schillerlöckchen (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

und dann werben die mit einem Dirk Bach ? Da kann ja bei dem ganzen Gemüse essen nichts gutes rauskommen. Ich werden mir gleich ein ökologisches Steak von einer glücklichen Kuh genehmigen und dann bin auch ich glücklich, ein perfekter Kreislauf

Schönes restliches Wochenede noch

Schillerlöckchen

Noch 5 Tage, dann geht es wieder ins Norge Land


----------



## Krabbenfänger (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> ich glaube ich muss mal wieder etwas bei denen ins Forum schreiben...


Moin,
dann verlink das aber bitte hier hin.
Es sollen ja alle was zu lachen haben.
Gruß.
Krabbenfänger


----------



## Patrick S. (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Das Problem daran ist, man muss sich erst anmelden um da mitlesen zu können...außerdem steht da schon eine ganze Menge von mir...aber man kann mit diesen Leuten leider nicht mal annähernd ordentlich diskutieren.


----------



## feedex (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Mädels, stellt Euch nicht so zickig an.
Ihr müsst nur richtig verstehen, was PETA eigentlich ausdrücken will. Den "PETA-Leitfaden" für den respektvollen Umgang mit dem Lebewesen Tier hat Dirk Bach doch in epischer Breite dargestellt. 
Tut keinem Tier an, was unter Dirk Bachs Moderation im Dschungelcamp nicht auch einem Tier angetan worden wäre!
#6


----------



## Franky (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



feedex schrieb:


> Tut keinem Tier an, was unter Dirk Bachs Moderation im Dschungelcamp nicht auch einem Tier angetan worden wäre!
> #6



Ich versuche mir gerade vorzustellen, wie man einem Kangruhkerl in die .... beisst....|uhoh:|rolleyes Zumindest weiss ich nu, warum die so schnell weghüppen können!


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Wenn die nix zu *quaken*​ haben dann sind die nicht glücklich. Was die wohl machen wenn keiner mehr Tiere hält *unjd*​ keiner mehr Fleisch isst


----------



## Ollek (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> Wenn die nix zu *quaken*​ haben dann sind die nicht glücklich. Was die wohl machen wenn keiner mehr Tiere hält *unjd*​ keiner mehr Fleisch isst




#c Dann werden sie Pflanzenrechtler


----------



## zulu (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Ollek schrieb:


> #c Dann werden sie Pflanzenrechtler


 
....und verhungern :vik:


----------



## BigGamer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



zulu schrieb:


> ....und verhungern :vik:


 
nö dann essense Tiere und verurteilen "Gemüsefresser"! #d

um die Tiere gehts doch garnicht|rolleyes


----------



## BlankyB (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Angeblich duschen die ja auch nie, um Ihre Sackratten zu schützen. :q


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



			
				[LEFT schrieb:
			
		

> *BlankyB*[/LEFT];2485028]Angeblich duschen die ja auch nie, um Ihre Sackratten zu schützen. :q




Das heißt Schenkelantilopen


----------



## SCV (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ergebnis aus einer Gerichtsverhandlung gegen PETA:

http://www.petatotettiere.de/

PETA Mitarbeiter wurden wegen Tiermissbrauches verurteilt. 

Die Glaubwürdigkeit von PETA ist gleich NULL.#d


----------



## BigGamer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



SCV schrieb:


> Ergebnis aus einer Gerichtsverhandlung gegen PETA:
> 
> http://www.petatotettiere.de/
> 
> ...


 
Allerdings! :



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Btw. Die vom Peta sind doch alles nur Pseudotierschützer und Scharlatane, die von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung haben und den Rest der Bevölkerung durch gefährliches Halbwissen aufwiegeln wollen.


|good:|good:


----------



## Ollek (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

|bigeyes @ BigGamer

Das "good Posting" kann ich so nicht vergeben an Schrauber, denn wer         

               $$$30 Millionen$$$ 

im Jahr scheffelt hat alles andere als von "tuten und blasen keine Ahnung".

Wer mit soner Sch... Geld verdient ist irgendwo genial.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#r


----------



## BigGamer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyes @ BigGamer
> 
> Das "good Posting" kann ich so nicht vergeben an Schrauber, denn wer
> 
> ...


 
leider!:v


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

so da wir ja alle wissen, das die PETA nur ein scheinheilgenverein ist, und es dort von möchtegern Gutmenschen nur so wimmelt, is der Link ma äußerst interessant 

http://www.petatotettiere.de/


----------



## Patrick S. (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ich freue mich schon auf den Tag, wenn diese Leute bei meinem Sohn in der Schule stehen und den Kleinen was erzählen wollen von Tierschutz. War gerade so bei einem Bekannten.

Aber ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit, so ca. 4 Jahre, ist ja erst 2 der Kleine...


----------



## BigGamer (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Aalredl schrieb:


> so da wir ja alle wissen, das die PETA nur ein scheinheilgenverein ist, und es dort von möchtegern Gutmenschen nur so wimmelt, is der Link ma äußerst interessant
> 
> http://www.petatotettiere.de/


 
Zum wievielten mal kommt der Link jetzt? :q




SchindHsd schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf den Tag, wenn diese Leute bei meinem Sohn in der Schule stehen und den Kleinen was erzählen wollen von Tierschutz. War gerade so bei einem Bekannten.
> 
> Aber ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit, so ca. 4 Jahre, ist ja erst 2 der Kleine...


 
erzähl, was haben die dem Sohn deines Bekannten erzählt?|bigeyes


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

 hab ihn noch net gesehn, bin vor kurzen erst im studi drüber gestolpert #t


----------



## Reisender (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> Das heißt Schenkelantilopen



Schmeiß mich grade weg....das kannte ich noch nicht !! :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Patrick S. (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hi Big Gamer, 

ich weiß nicht viel, nur soviel das diese Leute in die Schule gekommen sind um zum einen aufzuzeigen das Tierschutz wichtig ist und zum anderen das es gesünder ist Vegan zu leben. Wenn man sich dann diese Leute angeschaut hat, konnte man sehen wie gesund das Ganze ist.

PS : Fragen über den Tierschutz oder ob Fleisch wirklich so ungesund sei konnten nicht alle beantwortet werden. Der Lehrer beendete diese Vorführung. Soviel zum Thema Peta...


----------



## BigGamer (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Hi Big Gamer,
> 
> ich weiß nicht viel, nur soviel das diese Leute in die Schule gekommen sind um zum einen aufzuzeigen das Tierschutz wichtig ist und zum anderen das es gesünder ist Vegan zu leben. Wenn man sich dann diese Leute angeschaut hat, konnte man sehen wie gesund das Ganze ist.
> 
> PS : Fragen über den Tierschutz oder ob Fleisch wirklich so ungesund sei konnten nicht alle beantwortet werden. Der Lehrer beendete diese Vorführung. Soviel zum Thema Peta...


 
lol :q
vom Lehrer rausgeworfen:q
der mann hat Ahnung!#6


----------



## xpudel666x (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ich habe zwar mit der mit Peta nichts am Hut, aber das Gelaber in diesem Thread hier ist sicherlich in keiner Hinsicht niveauvoller als die Aussagen von denen.

Sachliche Argumente kommen hier doch auch nie auf. Stammtischgelaber.


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Reisender schrieb:


> Schmeiß mich grade weg....das kannte ich noch nicht !! :q:q:q:q:q




weißt wie die los wirst? musst eine Seite blank rasieren und die andere Seite mit nem Feuerzeug anzünden und wenn sie sie in die steppe laufen kloppst mit nem dicken Knüppel rauf


----------



## BigGamer (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



xpudel666x schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar mit der mit Peta nichts am Hut, aber das Gelaber in diesem Thread hier ist sicherlich in keiner Hinsicht niveauvoller als die Aussagen von denen.
> 
> Sachliche Argumente kommen hier doch auch nie auf. Stammtischgelaber.


 
Jetzt erschöpfts sich tatsächlich ein bisschen in Stammtischgelaber, aber die sachlichen Argumente stehen in den Seiten vorher, kannst du ja mal lesen#h
(du peta-aktivist ;-) )


----------



## Ollek (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*






  Und da heute einer der sachlichsten Tage des Jahres ist, darf man gespannt sein wie sich die Sache noch versachlicht.

:#2: Ich bestell mir jetzt jedenfalls noch ne neue Sachlichkeit dann gehts los mit dem Rad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allen Anglern und Petaspionen...


----------



## Patrick S. (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



xpudel666x schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar mit der mit Peta nichts am Hut, aber das Gelaber in diesem Thread hier ist sicherlich in keiner Hinsicht niveauvoller als die Aussagen von denen.
> 
> Sachliche Argumente kommen hier doch auch nie auf. Stammtischgelaber.


 
Nur gut das das Ansichtssache ist. Klar ist es Gelaber...ein Gelaber von der anderen Seite...aber bei weitem noch nicht auf dem Niveau der Peta ( bei denen im Forum ).

Bisher habe ich hier noch nicht den Kopf schütteln müssen...:m


----------



## BigGamer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Ollek schrieb:


> Und da heute einer der sachlichsten Tage des Jahres ist, darf man gespannt sein wie sich die Sache noch versachlicht.
> 
> :#2: Ich bestell mir jetzt jedenfalls noch ne neue Sachlichkeit dann gehts los mit dem Rad.
> 
> ...


 
lol
da soll doch mal einer sagen, das AB wär nicht sachlich genug!:q


----------



## Linda_st (9. Oktober 2009)

*"Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard*

[und wech wegen Spam]


----------



## Tüdde (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Man, oh man... lest euch mal die FAQ Jagen & Angeln durch, da sind einige Hammer drin:

Zitate:

(...)"Ist Jagen nicht solange in Ordnung, wie ich das, was ich getötet habe, auch esse?"
*Hat die Tatsache, dass der Massenmörder Jeffrey Dahmer seine Opfer verzehrte, etwa seine Verbrechen gerechtfertigt? *Was mit der Leiche nach der Ermordung gemacht wird, vermindert doch nicht das Leiden des Opfers. (...)

(...)"Ist Jagen nicht erheblich weniger grausam als Massentierhaltung?"
*Ja, und Jack the Ripper war weniger grausam als Hitler - aber deshalb war er doch kein netter Kerl.* (...)

(...)"Was ist mit "Sportfischen", wenn die Fische nach dem Fangen wieder freigelassen werden?"
Leider verursachen Menschen, die nach dem Motto "fangen und wieder freilassen" angeln, genauso viel Schaden an den Fischen wie andere Angler. Fische, die gefangen und dann wieder in das Wasser zurückgeworfen werden, erleiden einen solchen physiologischen Stress, dass sie oft unter dem Schock sterben, oder ihre Verletzungen machen sie zu einer leichten Beute für Räuber. 
*Das Oberlandesgericht Stuttgart hat ausdrücklich die kritische Wertung von PETA-Deutschland e.V. gegenüber Kinder- und Jugendangeln als rechtmäßig erachtet, dass Angeln die Empfindungslosigkeit und die Ignoranz gegenüber dem Leben verstärke und zur Verrohung der Gesellschaft beitrüge und dass dadurch der Grundstein gelegt werden könnte, dass sich junge Menschen zu Gewalttätern entwickelten. *(rechtskräftiges Urteil v. 17.4.2002, Az. 4 U 3/02). (...)
#q:c#d#q:c#d


----------



## BigGamer (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Tüdde schrieb:


> *Das Oberlandesgericht Stuttgart hat ausdrücklich die kritische Wertung von PETA-Deutschland e.V. gegenüber Kinder- und Jugendangeln als rechtmäßig erachtet, dass Angeln die Empfindungslosigkeit und die Ignoranz gegenüber dem Leben verstärke und zur Verrohung der Gesellschaft beitrüge und dass dadurch der Grundstein gelegt werden könnte, dass sich junge Menschen zu Gewalttätern entwickelten. *(rechtskräftiges Urteil v. 17.4.2002, Az. 4 U 3/02). (...)


 
Ich glaube, da wird mal wieder wortgeklaubt...


----------



## Joachim_P_R (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Jaja PETA und Konsorten, wenn man deren Gedanken zu ende denkt, wird es kritisch für die Menschheit, erst darf man kein Wild mehr essen, natürlich auch keinen Fisch,
dann stellt man fest das auch Pflanzen leben und leiden, also die darf man auch nicht mehr essen und dann stellt man auch noch fest das im Trinkwasser auch ein reges leben ist, ergo darf man keine Pflanzen essen und kein Wasser trinken.
Ach ja auch gezüchtete Tiere sind natürlich auch für die Küche Tabu.
In diesem Sinne, man sieht sich wieder im Himmel….#h#h#h
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joachim


----------



## angelsüchto (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

den möhren tut das bestimmt auch weh man sie an den haaren aus der erde zieht!
tut was dagegen!


----------



## KVP (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Es gibt Aussagen von Extremisten,die werden durch Gerichte
legalisiert und es gibt Aussagen von anderen Extremisten,die 
führen geradewegs in den Knast.
Jeder hat das Recht auf eine freie Meinung,aber nur,wenn er sie nicht frei äußert.So ist das in Deutschland!!!
Dieser Haufen,der sich da wiedermal in den Vordergrund stellt,darf also sagen,das alle Kinder und Jugendlichen,welche Angeln,potenzielle Gewalttäter sein könnten!
Für mich bedeutet es,das die Dummheit in Deutschland weiter gefördert und unterstützt wird,aber vielleicht muß man einen besonderen Intellekt haben,
um den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr zu sehen!
Fazit:
Weltweit werden hunderttausende Kinder zu möglichen
Gewalttätern herangezogen und das erkennt nur dieser o.g.
Haufen und die Richter an diesem Oberlandesgericht!!!
Himmel,wie können wir nur alle so dumm sein? |supergri|supergri|supergri
Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## Ollek (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

@ kvp

Du siehst das was falsch, es geht nicht um den Stuss ansich was die da labern sondern um dieses Meinung die nicht verboten werden darf im Zuge der Meinungsfreiheit.


Im Gegensatz verbietet den Anglern auch niemand eine Gegendarstellung des Sachverhalts.

Gruss#h

Schön is sowas nich aber es gibt ja sowas wie Humor und  Argumente die solchen Kohlrüben gegenüberstehen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

@ollek
das problem ist nur, daß diese gegendarstellung von den großen verbänden kommen müßte, da nur diese genügend "gewicht" dazu hätten, einer weltweiten organisation zu widersprechen und von denen passiert nix. das nächste problem wäre es, daß pro tierschutz einfach in ist und niemand etwas vom gegensatz tierschutz- tierrecht hören will, daß berichte von den tiertötungen der peta in diesem zusammenhang keiner wahr haben will, daß das sauberhalten, pflegen der umwelt durch viele jugendgruppen der vereine nicht medienwirksam/ spektakulär genug sind, daß sich das gericht garantiert nicht mal ausgiebig mit dem waidgerechten töten der fische auseinandergesetzt hat ( wahrscheinlich rief der schweinebraten  ) und daß einfach mal genügend prominenz dieser organisation auch noch einen "seriösen" anstrich geben. ich war zum beispiel neulich mal richtig hellhörig, als ich was von einem fishingclub zu besten sendezeiten hörte, das war ja so was vn selten, daß es auffiel. vom tierschutz hörst du eben wesentlich häufiger und darunter versteckt sich dann eben auch die peta, obwohl sie ja mit dem schutz gar nicht viel gemein hat.


----------



## offense80 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Das ist doch nur meine persönliche Meinung dazu, ich habe doch keinen hier angegriffen im Board oder dazu aufgerufen es mir gleich zu tun. Wenn es allerdings anstößig sein sollte, dann soll das eben gelöscht werden.Dann habe ich wohl zu laut gedacht. Deshalb mußt du dich nicht schämen hier im Board zu sein.


----------



## berhafr (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



offense80 schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur meine persönliche Meinung dazu, ich habe doch keinen hier angegriffen im Board oder dazu aufgerufen es mir gleich zu tun. Wenn es allerdings anstößig sein sollte, dann soll das eben gelöscht werden.Dann habe ich wohl zu laut gedacht. Deshalb mußt du dich nicht schämen hier im Board zu sein.


Dein Posting ging aber wirklich zu weit. Daß das Internet kein rechtsfreier Raum ist, wurde ja schon mehrfach erwähnt. Da PETA eine sehr streitbare Organisation ist, kannst Du froh sein, wenn Dir aus dem "Lautdenken" keine rechtlichen Konsequenzen erwachsen. Mein Rat: bitte einen Moderatoren darum, Dein Posting zu löschen.

Petri

Hans


----------



## offense80 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

ok mache ich


----------



## KVP (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

@offense80
Nun siehst Du,wo das hin führt,wenn Du Deine Meinung frei
äußerst!
Da schämt sich gleich einer,weil Du zugegeben ziemlich Krass
reagierst.
Eine Meinung haben und diese dann frei von sich geben,
das ist in Deutschland ein zweischneidiges Schwert!
Gruß KVP


----------



## offense80 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

hab wohl ein "bisschen" über die Strenge geschlagen, sehe ich ja ein, aber das er sich gleich schämt mit mir im selben Board zu sein verstehe ich nicht. Er wäre ja auch nicht stolz auf mich gewesen, wenn ich genau das geschrieben hätte, was seiner Meinung entspricht #d


----------



## KVP (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

@Ollek
Wieso habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?
Und warum redest(schreibst)Du von Gegendarstellung?
Dieser Verhandlung und diesem Urteil muß eine Klage
voraus gegangen sein.Wer hat denn da geklagt,wenn nicht
Jäger und/oder Angler?


----------



## Ollek (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

@ Leopard und KVP

:m seht das nicht so eng, es ist nur erlaubter Stuss was die schreiben dürfen, die Gegendarstellung die seitens der Angler gebracht werden sind allgegenwärtig, da braucht man keine Gerichtsverhandlung.

So meinte ich das.



> _*Vorurteil: Angeln schadet der Erziehung
> *__*Freispruch:*_ Nein, Angeln fördert sie! Angelnde Kinder zeichnen keine Fischstäbchen, wenn sie einen Fisch malen sollen; angelnde Jugendliche erwerben wichtige Umwelt- und Naturkenntnisse, was sich auch stark in verbesserten Schulnoten in diesem Umfeld bemerkbar macht. Sie lungern nicht in Spielhallen, Kneipen, vor dem Bildschirm oder in Drogentreffs herum, sondern bewegen sich in freier Natur an frischer Luft, lernen das Beachten von Gesetzen und Verordnungen. Fairneß und Sozialverhalten in der Gemeinschaft werden für sie selbstverständlich.


quelle

und nun einfach reden lassen und mit Humor nehmen

Gruss#h


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hallo!

Wisst Ihr eigentlich was Peta wirklich bedeutet?

Peinliche

Egomanen

terrorisieren

Angler!

Man sollte dieser Sorte Mensch keine Beachtung schencken,
nur dadurch sind sie etwas, nämlich "wichtig". Schlimm wenn sich die eigene Persönlichkeit nur auf eine Profilneurose stützt.#d

Mit freundlichem Gruß
und erst Recht Petri Heil
Walleyehunter69#h


----------



## offense80 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

@Walleyehunter69

Oh oh, ich sehe schon die Proteste hier wegen deiner Definierung lol....sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch gepostet, aber es gab da ne kleine Welle an Entrüstung wie man das so schreiben kann lol. Ich hab meins dann zum Allgemeinfrieden löschen lassen 
Bin mal gespannt ob bei dir dann auch sowas kommt lol :m


----------



## Pinn (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



offense80 schrieb:


> @Walleyehunter69
> 
> Oh oh, ich sehe schon die Proteste hier wegen deiner Definierung lol....sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch gepostet, aber es gab da ne kleine Welle an Entrüstung wie man das so schreiben kann lol. Ich hab meins dann zum Allgemeinfrieden löschen lassen
> Bin mal gespannt ob bei dir dann auch sowas kommt lol :m



Du bist heute mein Held!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Jose (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> *...Man sollte dieser Sorte Mensch keine Beachtung schencken...*




das wär doch mal was (und sich auch dran halten)


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hallo Jose!

In der Regel halte ich mich auch daran! Aber es ist schon erstaunlich wieviele Seiten diese Gruppierung Peta schon im Forum mit Diskussionsstoff zu füllen weiß! Interessant wäre es mal zu erfahren, ob es in Foren für Jäger genausoviel Zündstoff liefert!

Mit freundlichem Gruß 
und allen ein dickes Petri Heil
Walleyehunter69#h


----------



## Ollek (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre es mal zu erfahren, ob es in Foren für Jäger genausoviel Zündstoff liefert!



:m Nein die kennen die gar nich erst. Klick

(2.Beitrag von mustelid)


----------



## Zoddl (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Wie geil ist das denn:
http://www.peta.de/web/stralsunder.2445.html



> Ein Skandal, findet die Tierrechtsorganisation PETA: Mondfische in engen Aquarien zu halten sei Tierquälerei. Die größten Knochenfische der Welt könnten bis zu 3 Meter lang und 4 Meter hoch werden und tauchen zwischen *300 und 1.000* Meter tief.
> .......
> „Fische, und ganz besonders riesige Mondfische, gehören ins Meer!“, fordert Meeresbiologin Dr. Tanja Breining von PETA. *Wer die bunten Meerestiere beobachten möchte, solle doch zum Schnorchel greifen und sie in ihrer natürlichen Heimat besuchen.*



Schnorcheln in 300m Tiefe? Zuviel SpongeBob geschaut?

Wenn alle PETAner diesem hilfreichen Ratschlag befolgen würden, gäbe es ein Problem weniger auf dieser Welt...


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

„Fische (...) gehören ins Meer!“

Das würde manchen Fischen aber nicht besonders gut bekommen... |supergri


----------



## offense80 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn:
> http://www.peta.de/web/stralsunder.2445.html
> 
> 
> ...



Looool Posting des Monats :m:m:m


----------



## longlongsilver (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

hi, 
schaut mal hier das is der hammer.


http://www.talkteria.de/forum/topic-52818.html


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



longlongsilver schrieb:


> hi,
> schaut mal hier das is der hammer.
> 
> 
> http://www.talkteria.de/forum/topic-52818.html


 

Hallo!

Na vom feinsten! Wäre das nicht Indiz genug diesen "Verein"
juristisch für alle Zeiten zu verbieten und mundtot zu machen?  Aber es ist denke ich wie mit rechtsextremen Parteien, sie werden so lange geduldet und nicht gefährlich wie sie keine Anhänger finden und nicht sonderlich beachtet werden.

Einzige Möglichkeit auf dem Sektor Angelsport:

Mehr Aufklärung
Meeeeehr Jugendarbeit
und vor Allem noch viel mehr Engagement der Verbände

Gruß 
Walleyehunter69#h 


P.S. Wäre dieser Artikel aus dem Link von einem Boardie verfasst und hier veröffentlicht worden, wäre es das Posting des Jahrhunderts. Top Recherche!


----------



## daci7 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



longlongsilver schrieb:


> hi,
> schaut mal hier das is der hammer.
> 
> 
> http://www.talkteria.de/forum/topic-52818.html


 
also ich hab jetz nicht die quellenangaben überpfüft, weil ich dafür keine zeit und auch keine lust habe (außerdem komm ich mit steuerbehörden nicht klar|rolleyes) aber ich unterstelle dem ersteller des berichtes einfach mal das dem bericht die objektivität fehlt.
ich denke, dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass peta keine reine weste hat. und das promis kein zeichen für seriösität sind sollte man auch wissen  

ich selbst muss sagen, dass mir manche ziele des vereins sogar entegegenkommen (pelzthematik, labortiere für kosmetika usw), auch wenn mir der verein als ganzer eher wie eine sekte erscheint und ich manche mitglieder beim besten willen nicht ernst nehmen kann.

schlimm finde ich die antwort auf den artikel: peta erschwert es durch überzogene ziele, geldveruntreuung usw, dass kleinere tierschutzvereine vernünftig arbeiten können. darin sehe ich eine große gefahr. man darf nicht alle sog. "tierschützer" in einen topf werfen und sollte sich schon, bevor man geld oder arbeit spendet über die ziele des vereins aufklären lassen, aber dann spricht nichts dagegen!

also lasst euch nicht dazu hinreißen nur als "anti-peta-fraktion" aufzutreten, sondern vl als alternative tier- und naturschutz-interessierte oder so |rolleyes

und lasst euch nicht von ein paar flachpfeifen den tag verderben 
grüße, david


----------



## BigGamer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Wobei man unterscheiden sollte zwischen Tierschützern und Tierrechtlern...


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Wobei man unterscheiden sollte zwischen Tierschützern und Tierrechtlern...



ich finde diese differenzierung ist falsch.

tierschutz beinhaltet meiner meinung nach auch immer die respektierung der rechte der kreatur - angefangen beim lebensrecht.
tierschutz ohne tierrecht - was soll das sein? lebende 'Dinge' schützen?

auf PETA so abzustressen wie es hier passiert taugt höchstens zu einer feuchten hose - an der dogmatischen PETA ändert das nix, der denunziation des angelns ist das aber sehr hilfreich.

wenn es PETA gefiele, angler als 'primitive dumpfbacken' darzustellen, die bräuchten nur solche trööts wie diesen publizieren.

und, nebenbei,  PETA könnte fast alles was hier als 'entlarvungen' gepostet wird widerlegen, den 'bericht' auf talkteria.de zum beispiel.

ich schreibs nochmal, setzt euch mit PETA auseinander, kritikwürdiges oder zu hinterfragendes gibt es genug, aber die tour hier nach dem motto 'neger stinken' geht, entsprechend publiziert, voll nach hinten los.

und ja, kommt bestimmt ein schlauer daher,  ich bin zahlendes PETA-mitglied, ich geh fischen, ich bin nicht irre.
und ich häng mich rein. für tiere, ihren schutz und ich billige denen sogar rechte zu.

die lassen  z.b. keine wurmdosen oder schurreste in der von anglern ach so geschützten natur zurück.


----------



## Chefkoch (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Man, oh man... lest euch mal die FAQ Jagen & Angeln durch, da sind einige Hammer drin:
> 
> Zitate:
> 
> ...



Kann man so oder so interpretieren.
Für mich persönlich hört sich das Urteil ein wenig anders an.|kopfkrat

Auszug aus dem Urteil des OLG Stuttgart Az. 4 U 3/02

Gründe:

(...)

9. 1. In zutreffender Weise hat das Landgericht dargestellt, dass es sich bei den beanstandeten Äußerungen des Beklagten (Anmerkung: hier PETA) nicht um Tatsachenbehauptungen, sondern Meinungsäußerungen handelt, so dass im Ergebnis offen bleiben kann, ob die vom Beklagten propagierte Auffassung zutreffend ist. (...)


----------



## Ollek (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

@ Chefkoch

 genauso, dort gehts nicht um den Inhalt des gesagten ob richtig oder falsch sondern um die Meinungsfreiheit auch Stuss sagen zu dürfen sofern es mit der Verfassung konform geht.



Jose schrieb:


> wenn es PETA gefiele, angler als 'primitive dumpfbacken' darzustellen, die bräuchten nur solche trööts wie diesen publizieren.



|bigeyes|muahah: simple Threads????

Die haben ganze Webseiten dazu um Angler als sonnst was darzustellen.....wenns nur Threads wären  Klick


----------



## Ollek (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Jose schrieb:


> und ja, kommt bestimmt ein schlauer daher,  ich bin zahlendes PETA-mitglied, ich geh fischen, ich bin nicht irre.
> und ich häng mich rein. für tiere, ihren schutz und ich billige denen sogar rechte zu.



|good: @ Jose

Deine Absichten sind aber ehrenwert, deshalb ein Tip....zahle deine Beiträge dort wo sie den Tieren wirklich zu gute kommen.

Und wenn es nur direkte Futterspenden in Tierheimen sind...glaub mir das ist besser als Ingrids Anwesen und selbstdarstellerische  "Prommis" zu finanzieren.

Gruss#h


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Wenn ich das alles so lese, drängt sich mir der Gedanke auf, das selbst die Anglerschaft in so viele Lager gespalten ist, das eine Diskussion darüber "juristisch genehmigt Stuss zu erzählen" hinfällig ist.
Fazit:

Lasst weiterhin einen Keil in die Gemeinschaft der Angler treiben und es wird bald keinerlei Möglichkeit mehr zur Vertretung unserer Interessen, Aktivitäten und Belange mehr geben. Es wird nur dazu führen, das Verbände und Vereine zu zahnlosen Monstern werden, ähnlich unseren Gewerkschaften in diesem Land!

In diesem Sinne noch eine schöne Restangelzeit, bis so ein Stusserzähler es geschafft hat unser Hobby zu verbieten!#h
Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich finde diese differenzierung ist falsch.
> 
> tierschutz beinhaltet meiner meinung nach auch immer die respektierung der rechte der kreatur - angefangen beim lebensrecht.
> tierschutz ohne tierrecht - was soll das sein? lebende 'Dinge' schützen?



Erst mal 100 % zustimmung zu dem entfernten Rest des oben zitierten postings. #6


Zum Thema Tierrecht muss man jedoch auch und insbesondere differenzieren. 
Natürlich haben Tiere ein Recht auf möglichts schonende und artgerechte Behandlung. Das ist nicht erst seit Peta so, sondern findet sich in den uralten Regeln der Waidgerechtigkeit wieder, zumindest bei Jägern und Anglern, sowie im Tierschutzgesetz. Ob und wie weit diese befolgt werden steht mal auf einem anderen Blatt. 
Einem Tier jedoch menschengleiche Rechte einzuräumen - und das fordert die Peta ja - entzieht im Prinzip der Spezies Mensch jegliche Lebensgrundlage. Dabei geht es ja nicht nur um das direkte Töten eines Tieres, sondern auch um die Vernichtung seines Lebensraums. Und letzteres würde Mensch auch tun, wenn alle Vegetarier werden.
Wie auch immer ist das Tierrecht - in angemessenem Rahmen - selbstverständlicher Bestandteil des Natur- und Tierschutzes. Darüber hinausgehende Rechte halte ich für ausgesprochen diskussionswürdig.

Auch Tier- Arten- und Naturschutz sollte man strikt trennen, ohne eines davon zu vernachlässigen. Jedoch ist hier die Vermischung dieser Richtungen auch schon wieder kritisch.

Tierschutz hat in meinen Augen in der freien Natur nichts zu suchen. Tierschutz ist fixiert auf das einzelne Individuum, ohne Wertung der Art. Tierschutz ist immer notwendig, wo Mensch und Tier direkt aufeinandertreffen. Das fängt bei Massentierhaltungen an und reicht bis zur Heimtierhaltung. Mit allen zwischengeschalteten Facetten. Tierschutz kümmert sich aber nicht um Arterhaltung und Erhaltung des Lebensraums. Tierschutz ist immer ethisch / moralisch geprägt.

Artenschutz ist fixiert auf die Erhaltung einer Art und dessen Lebensraum. Voraussetzung hierbei ist, dass eine Art oder deren Lebensraum von Vernichtung oder Zerstörung bedroht ist. Hier steht nicht der Schutz des Individuums aus ethisch/moralischen Gründen im Vordergrund, sondern ganz schlicht aus Vermehrungstechnischen Gründen.

Naturschutz wiederum ist völlig losgelöst von einem Individuum oder einer Art. Hier geht es ausschließlich um das Große und Ganze. Das einzelne Individuum, ja die einzelne Art spielt für den Naturschutz überhaupt keine Rolle. Resp. eine Rolle in der Weise, als das jede Art zum funktionieren der Natur Ihren Beitrag leistet. Ob das die Kakerlake ist, oder der Eisvogel, ist völlig wurscht.

Jedes dieser drei Segmente ist außerordentlich wichtig, bedarf aber jeweils einer anderen Sichtweise und eines anderen Expertentums. Kritisch sind die Schnittstellen, da wo gegensätzliche Interessen aufeinandertreffen. Kritisch sind Vermischungen, weil man dort weder Fisch noch Fleisch sein kann. 

Ideales Beispiel ist der geliebte Kormoran.

Tierschutzrechtlich gibt es da nix zu kamellen. Er wird nicht kommerziell verfolgt, er wird nicht als Heimtier gehalten. Wenn zum Beispiel jemand - um es mal abstrus zu formulieren - Kormorane fängt und lebend verbrennt, dann wäre  der Tierschutz gefordert. Das hat dann aber nichts damit zu tun, dass es sich um einen Kormoran handelt, sondern um eine unnötig gequälte Kreatur.

Artenschutzmäßig dürfte der Kormoran inzwischen weitestgehends außer Gefahr sein. Seine Bestände sind stabil oder vermehren sich. Er braucht keinen besonders geschützten Lebensraum und ist auch sonst außerhalb jeder Gefahr.

Der Naturschutz jedoch müsste sich intensiv mit dem Kormoran befassen, weil er eben partiell großen Schaden anrichtet. Nicht der Schaden an Fischteichen und Zuchtanlagen, das sind rein wirtschaftliche Aspekte. Befassen müsste er sich mit den Auswirkungen partieller Überbestände und dem damit verbundenen Schaden an diversen Gewässern, welches im Extremfall zur Ausrottung geografischer Rassen bestimmter Arten führen kann. Naturschutz kann und muss also auch bedeuten, überhand nehmende Arten auf ein vernünftiges Maß zu reduzieren.

Da diese eigentlich klare Trennung der Zuständigkeit und Komopetenzen in der Realität leider nicht funktioniert, wird es niemals eine zufriedenstellende Lösung geben. Weil der eine mit seinem Hintern umwirft, was der andere mit seinen Händen aufgebaut hat.

Um jetzt den Kreis zu Peta zu schließen.

Peta ist die am schlimmsten vermischte Organisation überhaupt. Da wird alles in einen großen Topf geworfen und der Mensch ist derjenige, der das Feuer darunter anzündet. Klare, sinnvolle und vor allem übergeordnet nutzbringende Ergebnisse kommen da nicht heraus. 
Klar kann man einige der Argumente der Peta raussuchen, die vernünftig und richtig sind. Mann kann auch aus einer versalzenen Erbsensuppe die genießbaren Wurststücke rauspicken. Dennoch bleibt die Suppe versalzen und ist als Ganzes einfach nur ungenießbar.


----------



## Ollek (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Klar kann man einige der Argumente der Peta raussuchen, die vernünftig und richtig sind. Mann kann auch aus einer versalzenen Erbsensuppe die genießbaren Wurststücke rauspicken. Dennoch bleibt die Suppe versalzen und ist als Ganzes einfach nur ungenießbar.



Hi Ralle

Ich sehe das bei der Peta eher als Anwendung des Bambisyndroms für zahlungswillie Tierliebhaber.  

Sprich Blendung dieser Leute um an ihr bestes zu kommen.
Tierschutzvereine leiste wesentlich direkter Hilfe als diese Spendenorga.
Gib nur mal Peta in die Google Bildersuche mehr als teure Prommiwerbung sehe ich da nicht. 

Gut Hin und wieder mal n kleines dickes Männchen was so teuer nich gewesen sein kann 

Bei dem Begriff Tierschutz/Verein sieht man schon ganz andere Dinge.
Die Argumente sind nix als Blender ähnlich bestimmter Parteien  die im Wahlkampf händeringend Wähler suchen.

Traurig dreinschauende leidene Tiere lockern die Geldbörse bei so manchen ohne das ihnen im Klaren ist wofür eigentlich.

Allein der dominante Aufruf auf deren Seite Peta sogar als Erben einzusetzen spricht für mich eine unmissverständliche Sprache

Unser örtlicher Tierschutzverein ist jedenfalls kein Freund dieser Orga...und das ist auch gut so und hat Gründe


Gruss


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Ollek schrieb:


> Hi Ralle
> 
> Ich sehe das bei der Peta eher als Anwendung des Bambisyndroms für zahlungswillie Tierliebhaber.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoddl (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Komisch, das das Babysyndrom nicht bei Fischen und Anglern funktioniert, oder? 
Bei einem Bauern wird das sicherlich auch nicht ziehen. Der ist sich nämlich bewusst, was später mit den niedlichen Tieren passiert, ohne deswegen Quäler oder gar Mörder zu sein. Ein Jäger dürfte ebenfalls resistent gegen das Babysyndrom sein.

Wer sein Fleich immer nur abgepackt bzw. als Auslage aus der FleischTheke kennt, muss sich darüber keine Gedanken machen, wie das Essen zu Lebzeiten aussah.Die Lebensmittelindustrie sorgt dafür, dass zwischen Mensch und Essen (sprich Tier) eine gewisse Anonymität herrscht.
Das ist nichts schlechtes, in dem Sinne ist es eher Fortschritt. Man bezahlt Geld und ist damit von Tieraufzucht und Schlachtvorgang befreit.

Schlecht ist nur die Konsequenz daraus! 
Ich will so wenig Geld wie möglich für Fleisch ausgeben und die Nahrungsmittelindustrie möchte so viel Geld wie möglich dabei verdienen. Resultat ist bekannt und Teil von PETAs Aktionsfeld.
Genau hier ist die Arbeit von PETA gar nicht mal so verkehrt! Mit ihrem finanziellem Background und ihrer Klagewut, hat PETA die Möglichkeit diverse Missstände der Nahrungsmittelindustrie aufzudecken und zu beenden.

Dafür sag ich ganz ehrlich mal... DANKE PETA!
Danke dafür, dass mein Lammkotelett, Spanferkel und mein Grillhühnchen vorher 1. nicht gelitten hat und 2. nicht mit Medikamenten vollgestopft wurde, die in meinem Essen nix zu suchen haben... auch wenn ich dafür dann etwas mehr Geld ausgeben muss.

Aber vegan werd ich deswegen trotzdem nicht! Und PETA wird deswegen auch nicht mein Freund!
Finanziell unterstützen werde ich deswegen PETA aber auch nicht, die sind bereits ein erfolgreiches Unternehmen (Veganer Fressversand, spendende Mitglieder ohne Hemd und Hose).
Und dank dessen, das Tier- Natur- und Umweltschützer sich von PETA distanzieren, bleiben die für mich eine Randfigur, die ab und an dafür sorgt, das mein Essen nicht an Qualität verliert! 




> und ja, kommt bestimmt ein schlauer daher,  ich bin zahlendes PETA-mitglied, ich geh fischen, ich bin nicht irre.
> und ich häng mich rein. für tiere, ihren schutz und ich billige denen sogar rechte zu.
> 
> *die lassen  z.b. keine wurmdosen oder schurreste in der von anglern ach so geschützten natur zurück.*



Wahre Worte!


----------



## Ollek (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Komisch, das das Babysyndrom nicht bei Fischen und Anglern funktioniert, oder?



|supergri Du meinst sicher das Bambi Syndrom 

|rolleyes Doch du bei vielen funktionert das zumindest ähnlich...."Karpfen schaut trollig Küsschen und tschüss."


----------



## Zoddl (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Ollek schrieb:


> |supergri Du meinst sicher das Bambi Syndrom


http://www.antivegan.de/wiki/index.php?title=Bambi-Syndrom
Öhmmm.... hab ich wohl etwas zu schnell getippt.

Aber wenn PETA übertreiben darf.... 
dann DARF *ICH* *DAS* *AUCH!!!*


----------



## BigGamer (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich haben Tiere ein Recht auf möglichts schonende und artgerechte Behandlung. Das ist nicht erst seit Peta so, sondern findet sich in den uralten Regeln der Waidgerechtigkeit wieder, zumindest bei Jägern und Anglern, sowie im Tierschutzgesetz. Ob und wie weit diese befolgt werden steht mal auf einem anderen Blatt.
> Einem Tier jedoch menschengleiche Rechte einzuräumen - und das fordert die Peta ja - entzieht im Prinzip der Spezies Mensch jegliche Lebensgrundlage.


 
Das meinte ich.#6


----------



## Lucius (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Komisch, das das Babysyndrom nicht bei Fischen und Anglern funktioniert, oder?
> Bei einem Bauern wird das sicherlich auch nicht ziehen. Der ist sich nämlich bewusst, was später mit den niedlichen Tieren passiert, ohne deswegen Quäler oder gar Mörder zu sein. Ein Jäger dürfte ebenfalls resistent gegen das Babysyndrom sein.
> 
> Wer sein Fleich immer nur abgepackt bzw. als Auslage aus der FleischTheke kennt, muss sich darüber keine Gedanken machen, wie das Essen zu Lebzeiten aussah.Die Lebensmittelindustrie sorgt dafür, dass zwischen Mensch und Essen (sprich Tier) eine gewisse Anonymität herrscht.
> ...





Gutes Posting!#6


----------



## Ollek (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

#dNein dafür dank ich nicht der Peta sondern anderen Organisationen....man lese sich nur durch was die Peta über Lebensmittel allgemein schreibt.

Fisch essen schadet?

|kopfkrat Stimmt darum "leiden" auch so viele Japaner  am Hochalterungssyndrom |uhoh:|uhoh:#q

Nene schlüssige Argumente hol ich mir von anderen als von Geldeintreibenden ********

Gruss


----------



## Patrick S. (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Also wenn man sich mal ein wenig mit der Peta beschäftigt und wie ich schon so oft geschrieben habe, das ich das gemacht habe, dann möchte ich mal beurteilen, dass es nichts Gutes an der Peta gibt.

Wer mal eine Zeit lang im Forum bei denen war und gelesen hat was diese User schreiben, dann fasse ich mich an den Kopf.
Tierschutz ist gut und dafür gibt es auch super Organisationen, aber die Peta mit Tierschutz in Verbindung zu bringen ist nicht ganz richtig, da die Peta Tierrechtler sind. Einer Eintagsfliege oder einem Tauwurm die gleichen Rechte wie Menschen zu geben sehe ich ein wenig als lächerlich an...um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen.

Jeder hat seine Meinung und die soll er auch haben, aber danken werde ich der Peta nur wenn diese bekannt geben würde, sich von der Welt zu verabschieden, da ihre Mission gescheitert ist.

Solange dies nicht geschieht wird es immer einen Konflikt zwischen Peta und uns Anglern geben.


----------



## Deang82 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Morgen SchindHsd, 
da spricht du wahre Worte!!!
Amen!!!


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

doch, es gibt hier zumindest ein bekennendes peta- mitglied, der schon länger dabei ist, wobei ich darüber nur lächeln kann. er ist in dieser "vereinigung", weil sie ja angeblich gegen massentierhaltung, käfighaltung usw. ist, das sind aber wirkliche tierschutzvereine auch, diese verurteilen aber nicht generell die haltung/zucht/nutzung von tieren zu nahrungszwecken. er behauptet ja auch, daß nachgewiesene tötungen von tieren ( nicht nur die steuerunterlagen, sondern auch stellungnahmen von peta- führungskräften belegen das ), nur weil sie nicht vermittelbar sind, wären widerlegbar. wie kontrovers ist das aber, das programm dieser "tierrechtsorga" vermittelt, daß die haltung von tieren zur nahrungsmittelproduktion oder als "haustier" tierrechtsmäßig verwerflich sei, andererseits tötet man aber tiere, die ( aus welchen "befreiungsaktionen" auch immer) als "haustiere" nicht vermittelbar waren. ich möchte die entsprechenden links zu veröffentlichungen dazu einfach nicht raussuchen, da mein persönlicher ekel vor den bildern der wie auch immer getöteten/ verendeten hunde und katzen in den müllcontainern mir beim gedanken an peta immer im kopf umherspuken, wenn ich "prominente" für diese orga werben sehe/ höre. da ist mir selbst nabu, mit vollkommen realitätsfremden einstellungen noch lieber, da die zumindest nicht ganz so "radikal" "arbeiten". 
zum betreffenden user, nur weil ich gern auto fahre, kaufe ich doch auch nicht aktien von jedem beliebigen hersteller.


----------



## silverfish (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Was haltet ihr euch mit diesen Nullen überhaupt auf?Je mehr über diese Petafuzzis diskutiert und geschrieben wird,desto mehr nimmt man sie wahr.Ich bin bestimmt kein Tierquäler ,aber Fleisch esse ich nun mal gern.Aber kein Scheiss aus Massentierhaltung.Petri Heil und TL!!!


----------



## emsopa (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Warum wir uns mit denen aufhalten...Es klingt krank, aber die Peta greift uns an. Ok Angeln verbieten ist wohl einfach ein wenig größenwahnsinnig, *aber einzelne Mitglieder, speziell aus dem AB anzeigen, ist nicht akzeptabel.
> *
> In Schulen auftauchen und Kindern deren Müll verkaufen, geht auch nicht. Es muss informiert und diskutiert werden, denn ich denke mal nicht das wir weg schauen, dafür sind wir Angler einfach zu viele.
> Ich habe auch keine Lust wegzuschauen, das sollen andere machen...und wenn die Peta hier im Forum vertreten ist, dann sollen die ruhig wissen was wir über die denken.
> ...



ist das von denen gemacht worden?

keine ahnung ob das stimmt, der link gibt mir allerdings was zum denken.
http://petatotettiere.de/


----------



## Ollek (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



emsopa schrieb:


> ist das von denen gemacht worden?
> 
> keine ahnung ob das stimmt, der link gibt mir allerdings was zum denken.
> http://petatotettiere.de/



|rolleyeses ist nunmal günstiger "überflüssige" Tiere zum Discountpreis und samt Mengenrabbat wegzuspritzen, als diese eine Zeit lang zu Pflegen, zu verartzten und dann weiterzuvermitteln.

Du musst verstehn die ganze Prommiwerbung die gutgläubigen Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen soll kostet halt auch sein Geld. 
Tiere (auch prinzipiell vermittelbare)in echter Notlage sind da nunmal fehl am Platze und nur Mittel zum Zweck.

Gruss #h


----------



## Patrick S. (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hallo liebe AB-Gemeinde, 

bitte nicht wundern, aber ich habe nach einer aktuellen Warnung eines AB-Kameraden ein paar meiner Beiträge gelöscht.

So,dann wünsche ich noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## TRANSformator (1. November 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Hallo liebe AB-Gemeinde,
> 
> bitte nicht wundern, aber ich habe nach einer aktuellen Warnung eines AB-Kameraden ein paar meiner Beiträge gelöscht.
> 
> So,dann wünsche ich noch einen schönen Abend.



Darf man fragen wieso? Kannst du mir auch gern per PN senden.


----------



## BigGamer (1. November 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wieso? Kannst du mir auch gern per PN senden.


 
Würd mich auch interessieren
Besteht Anlass die Warnung weiterzugeben?


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Mir bitte auch!

Zitat Transformator:    Darf man fragen wieso? Kannst du mir auch gern per PN senden.

Taxidermist


----------



## Ollek (2. November 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

|supergri Mir bitte nich,

ich sag offen und ehrlich das die Peta mich mal gern haben kann und ein Verein ist der nur Geld scheffeln will und dem Tiere so am Herzen liegen wie ein gewisser Dirk B. zwar Vegetarier _*sein soll*_ aber für Geld auch seine Grossmutter fressen würde.


Gruss #h


----------



## TRANSformator (2. November 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Ollek schrieb:


> |supergri Mir bitte nich,
> 
> ich sag offen und ehrlich das die Peta mich mal gern haben kann und ein Verein ist der nur Geld scheffeln will und dem Tiere so am Herzen liegen wie ein gewisser Dirk B. zwar Vegetarier _*sein soll*_ aber für Geld auch seine Grossmutter fressen würde.
> 
> ...



Du meinst den kleinen Dicken mit der widerlichen Stimme, der ausschaut wie ein Fiat 500 mit Spoilerpaket?


----------



## kaipiranja (2. November 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Zoddl schrieb:


> ...
> Wer sein Fleich immer nur abgepackt bzw. als Auslage aus der FleischTheke kennt, muss sich darüber keine Gedanken machen, wie das Essen zu Lebzeiten aussah.Die Lebensmittelindustrie sorgt dafür, dass zwischen Mensch und Essen (sprich Tier) eine gewisse Anonymität herrscht.
> Das ist nichts schlechtes, in dem Sinne ist es eher Fortschritt. Man bezahlt Geld und ist damit von Tieraufzucht und Schlachtvorgang befreit.
> ...


 

...ich finde diese Sichtweise sehr einseitig und ein wenig abstrakt! Das sich nicht jeder sein Fleisch direkt von der Quelle beschaffen kann liegt auf der Hand, dennoch sollte er sich genau bewusst sein das es sich um ein Tier handelt, was er da isst und nicht einfach sein Gewissen „freikaufen“!
Leider verschwimmt diese Tatsache in der heutigen Zeit nämlich gewaltig. Z.b. gibt es einen großen Aufschrei von irgendwelchen Weltverbesserern wenn eine Starköchin mit Kindern ein Kaninchen schlachtet, abzieht um es dann zubereiten zu können…da frage ich mich doch, wo sind wir denn bitte? 


KAI


----------



## Ollek (2. November 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Du meinst den kleinen Dicken mit der widerlichen Stimme, der ausschaut wie ein Fiat 500 mit Spoilerpaket?




 also bei dem denk ich eher an 40 tonner als an fiat....natürlich auf biodiesel basis


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. November 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

so wie ihr euch hier über aussehen und stimme eines anderen öffentlich auslaßt,unterscheidet ihr euch in eurem intellektuellen herangehen in nichts von vielen petanern! meinetwegen über äußerungen statt äußerlichem über "argumente" statt stimme, aber das, was ihr hier ablaßt, ist unterste kanone, prollige lästerei, nichts weiter!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (2. November 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> so wie ihr euch hier über aussehen und stimme eines anderen öffentlich auslaßt,unterscheidet ihr euch in eurem intellektuellen herangehen in nichts von vielen petanern! Meinetwegen über äußerungen statt äußerlichem über "argumente" statt stimme, aber das, was ihr hier ablaßt, ist unterste kanone, prollige lästerei, nichts weiter!



bravo!!!


----------



## Ollek (2. November 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> so wie ihr euch hier über aussehen und stimme eines anderen öffentlich auslaßt,unterscheidet ihr euch in eurem intellektuellen herangehen in nichts von vielen petanern! meinetwegen über äußerungen statt äußerlichem über "argumente" statt stimme, aber das, was ihr hier ablaßt, ist unterste kanone, prollige lästerei, nichts weiter!



Leo immer locker bleiben echauffieren ist ein Internetphänomen womit man sich bei andern oft ansehen erhofft wie "oh wie recht du hast"

Rubberducks Anerkennung hast du sicher,:m (was aber nich schlimm ist)
Ich denke aber wenn man in ner Runde zusammensitzt fallen andere noch viel "schlimmere" Vergleiche oder Aussagen aber *niemand* regt sich auf weil *alle* wissen wie was gemeint ist.

Von mir aus kann gewisser Herr B. dünn sein dick sein Vegetarier oder Omaesser mir absolut wurscht.

Was mir nich Wurscht ist wie diese Organisation über Angler und jeden Fleischnutzer lässtert und diese denunziert, wie dort geheuchelt wird und gleichzeitig durch spezielle Mitglieder Tierteile wie Känguruhoden  zu Unterhaltungszwecken an *prominente Irre* verfüttert werden. :v aber gleichzeitig mit Slogans geworben wird wie "nur bei Vegetariern seid ihr sicher"

(von *lebenden* Mäusen, Würmern und Insekten mal ganz abgesehn)

Aus diesem Grunde Leo gönn einigen Anglern diese auf jedenfall *ironische* Betrachtungsweise des Herrn B.in Bezug auf 40 Tonner und kleinen runden Autos 

Nix für Ungut #6

PS:Wenn die Peta mich verklagen will Adresse gibts per PN :q

Ich lösche keine Aussage über diesen Verein.|wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (2. November 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

gurke in die hand nehmen und kräftig schüttelen soll helfen 

aber nicht zuviel soße drauf geben |rolleyes


----------



## Taxidermist (2. November 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Quappenjäger,gerade überlege ich,ob man dir nicht mal den Ferkeljäger auf den Hals hetzen
sollte!Da ich kein Denunziant sein mag,mache ich es aber nicht.

Taxidermist


----------



## Honeyball (3. November 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

:qDer Ferkelfahnder hat diesen Satz #dkopfschüttelnd#d zur Kenntnis genommen und verzichtet wegen offensichtlicher Absicht auf weiter gehende Aktionen...#h


----------



## Patrick S. (3. November 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ich habe meine Beiträge nicht gelöscht weil ich Angst vor denen habe, was die in den Kochtopf hauen ist egal, gekocht wird immer noch mit Wasser, aber da ich berufstätig bin und auch mal alleine angeln gehe, möchte ich meine Familie in Sicherheit wissen...das ist wichtig und das einzig wichtige auf dieser Welt für mich...

Mein Ziel ist klar definiert...meine beiden Söhne zu Anglern machen, denn dann wird aus eins...drei...

Aber bis dahin gehen noch ein paar Jahre ins Land.


----------



## Ollek (3. November 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Beiträge nicht gelöscht weil ich Angst vor denen habe, was die in den Kochtopf hauen ist egal, gekocht wird immer noch mit Wasser, *aber da ich berufstätig bin und auch mal alleine angeln gehe, möchte ich meine Familie in Sicherheit wissen*...das ist wichtig und das einzig wichtige auf dieser Welt für mich...



|bigeyes Das lässt aber dennoch Raum für Spekulationen,must du zugeben.
Hört sich fast nach nem guten Charles Bronson Film an.

Nix für ungut aber du wirst deine Gründe haben #g
Gruss

PS Schindhsd ......ok Ist nachvollziehbar weis nun bescheid, aber gilt halt nicht für alle.


----------



## gründler (3. November 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

......


----------



## Ollek (4. November 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



gründler schrieb:


> Wie droht die Petra jetzt mit der Mafia???oder kommen bekannte aus Rockerkreisen,#h



Nein tut sie nicht, nerven aber unter umständen.


----------



## Ollek (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

:q Und hier wieder ein Schmankerl unserer Lieblingsorga....

Die gute Cosma Shiva(va) Hagen macht neuerdings für die 4 Buchstaben werbung.  Klick

Ansich nicht schlimm wenn vorher nicht schön bei CMA als Milchgesicht (Werbename) geworben wurde.

|rolleyesPsssst.....CMA....sind doch die die Pe*a und Co eigentlich aufm Kieker haben (klick), aber evtl hat sich das bis zur guten Cosmic Schiwa Hagen oder ihren neuen Freunden noch nich rumgesprochen....naja ich |sagnix

Gruss


----------



## Lucius (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Ollek schrieb:


> Leo immer locker bleiben echauffieren ist ein Internetphänomen womit man sich bei andern oft ansehen erhofft wie "oh wie recht du hast"
> 
> Rubberducks Anerkennung hast du sicher,:m (was aber nich schlimm ist)
> Ich denke aber wenn man in ner Runde zusammensitzt fallen andere noch viel "schlimmere" Vergleiche oder Aussagen aber *niemand* regt sich auf weil *alle* wissen wie was gemeint ist.
> ...



Mag ja alles sein, aber es gibt eine Grenze zwischen Ironie und Herabwürdigung, und das was du von PETA verlangst sollte wohl auch selbst praktiziert werden oder?
Also von wg. Glashaus usw....


----------



## hans albers (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



> :q Und hier wieder ein Schmankerl unserer Lieblingsorga....
> 
> Die gute Cosma Shiva(va) Hagen macht neuerdings für die 4 Buchstaben werbung.  Klick
> 
> ...




gähn

der thread hat echt 
sooooooooooooooon 
bart...

greetz
lars


----------



## Ollek (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Lucius schrieb:


> Mag ja alles sein, aber es gibt eine Grenze zwischen Ironie und Herabwürdigung, und das was du von PETA verlangst sollte wohl auch selbst praktiziert werden oder?
> Also von wg. Glashaus usw....



#d Glaube nicht eine Grenze verletzt zu haben im Bezug auf Leos Posting, kann aber sein du was falsch verstehst.

Macht aber nix, solange diese Organisation gegen Angler argumentiert und das auf eine  herabwürdigende Art die mit Ironie bei weitem nix mehr zu tun hat sollte jeder Widerspruch den sich deren Werbeträger leisten zur Sprache gebracht werden.

Fands halt nur merkwürdig das eine Werbeträgerin von CMA gleichzeitig noch für einen Verein wirbt der sich mit Händen und Füssen gegen eben diesen wehrt.

Welche Glaubwürdigkeit ist wird hier eigentlich in Frage gestellt?

Aber ist verständlich Cosma Shiva ist jung und hübsch wären Dirk.B Aber lassen wir das.
Ich wünsch dir das dein Angeln mal nie von dieser Orga beschnitten wird.

Gruss


----------



## powermesh (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Beiträge nicht gelöscht weil ich Angst vor denen habe, was die in den Kochtopf hauen ist egal, gekocht wird immer noch mit Wasser, aber da ich berufstätig bin und auch mal alleine angeln gehe, möchte ich meine Familie in Sicherheit wissen...das ist wichtig und das einzig wichtige auf dieser Welt für mich...
> 
> Mein Ziel ist klar definiert...meine beiden Söhne zu Anglern machen, denn dann wird aus eins...drei...
> 
> Aber bis dahin gehen noch ein paar Jahre ins Land.


 angst ist immer schlecht!die hat man mir zum glück schon vor 30 jahren genommen!


----------



## powermesh (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



der wobbler schrieb:


> welchen ? Der mit der oma ?
> 
> Du hast doch geschrieben :
> (....beim kakerlakenkopfabbeißen) (schnelles, kompromißloses töten einer ansonsten frei lebenden kreatur zur nahrungsaufnahme) nicht gegen deren grundsätze.
> ...


 #6#6#6


----------



## Patrick S. (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



powermesh schrieb:


> angst ist immer schlecht!die hat man mir zum glück schon vor 30 jahren genommen!


 
Ich habe keine Angst, dafür bin ich in der falschen Branche...aber ich bin nicht mehr alleine auf diesem Planeten...wenn du verstehst was ich meine.

Ich bin für alles bereit...das war ich und werde es auch bleiben.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Angst, dafür bin ich in der falschen Branche...



Wieso, arbeitest du in 'ner Geisterbahn?
:q


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wieso, arbeitest du in 'ner Geisterbahn?
> :q


 Euren Threat muß ich erst mal verarbeiten!!! |gr: Habe ihn nur Überflogen aber werde mich noch rühren!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Karmoylaner (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Habt ihr alle nix zu tun?

Geht angeln,habt ihr meer und mehr von#h

Es wird immer so bleiben und keiner wird was ändern.es kann nur jeder für sich entscheiden auf welcher seite er steht.
Bin immer wieder froh hier in norge zu leben ohne diesen ganzen blödsinn.Hier lernen alle respektvoll mit der natur zu leben und nicht sich von der natur zu isolieren.aber sich tagelang drüber aufregen#q bringt niemanden was deshalb be cool:g

mfg
Nils

skitt fiske


----------



## Ollek (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Karmoylaner schrieb:


> Bin immer wieder froh hier in norge zu leben ohne diesen ganzen blödsinn.Hier lernen alle respektvoll mit der natur zu leben und nicht sich von der natur zu isolieren.



|rolleyesSelbst ich als Angler und bekennender pet* Gegner gehe in Norwegen nicht über diese Stufe...





> alle respektvoll


weil eben Dinge wie Diese (Klick) immer wieder Öl ins Feuer dieser I****en gießen...

Nix gegen Norwegen, auch für mich heiliges Land 

aber auch dort muss man Kritik üben dürfen die einen früher oder später selbst über Umwege eben durch solche Orgas mit eben solchen Aktionen erreicht und für allerlei Beschränkungen sorgt.

Gruss und in konstruktiver Kritik gegenüber dem gelobten Land

#h


----------



## Patrick S. (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wieso, arbeitest du in 'ner Geisterbahn?
> :q


 
Wenn ich so überlege, ja das trifft den Nagel auf dem Kopf...:m


----------



## Udo561 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hi,
ich bin Angler und trotzdem zugleich Tierschützer , Tierschützer in dem Sinne das ich mich um Tiere kümmere.
Wir füttern hier bei uns in Holland , Vögel , Igel , Eichhörnchen , wilde Katzen , Marder , usw. 
Alleine das Futter kostet im Monat gut 50 Euro , von der ganzen Arbeit mal abgesehen.
Das machen wir weil wir Tiere mögen und ihnen helfen möchten , trotzdem gehe ich zum angeln und fange Fische , gut , meine Fische dürfen nach dem Fang wieder schwimmen , aber Leid füge ich ihnen ja trotzdem zu , aber ich persönlich kann damit leben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ollek (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Moin Udo


Das ist alles respektabel, nur wilde Tiere sollten auch wilde Tiere bleiben dürfen.

|rolleyesNicht falsch verstehen, meine Mudder ist auch im Tierschutzverein und kümmert sich um herrenlose Katzen wie Pflegen, Füttern Vermitteln und nicht zuletzt und ganz wichtig *Kastration* (natürlich vom Tierarzt)um allein das Problem anderweitig nicht auszuweiten.

Ein Füttern von Wildtieren sollte nur dann erfolgen wenn es wirklich Sinn macht und auch nur von denen die sich diesbezüglich auskennen, (Revierinhaber, Förster etc)

Will dir da wirklich nicht reinreden wie gesagt, aber bei Wildtieren gibts mehr Dinge die man mit beachten sollte um eben Überpopulationen oder zu starke Gewöhnung an Menschen usw. zu vermeiden...sagte jedenfalls ein mir bekannter Jäger wo ich von ausgehen kann das er sein Handwerk versteht.

"Bei den Haustieren sollten wir, bei Wildtieren die Natur..."

Gruss


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin Angler und trotzdem zugleich Tierschützer , Tierschützer in dem Sinne das ich mich um Tiere kümmere.
> Wir füttern hier bei uns in Holland , Vögel , Igel , Eichhörnchen , wilde Katzen , Marder , usw.
> Alleine das Futter kostet im Monat gut 50 Euro , von der ganzen Arbeit mal abgesehen.
> ...



Ihr füttert wilde Katzen?? Abgesehen davon, daß man wilde Tiere generell nicht füttern sollte, hat es rein gar nichts mit Tierschutz zu tun, wilde Katzen zu füttern. Wilde Katzen gehören geschossen, daß ist aktiver Tierschutz im Sinne seltener Vögel, Kleinsäuger und Reptilien!
Du mußt entschuldigen, aber deine Interpretation von Tierschutz ist völlig naiv, spende die 50 Euro monatlich lieber Leuten die sich damit auskennen!


----------



## andy72 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



> Ihr füttert wilde Katzen?? Abgesehen davon, daß man wilde Tiere generell nicht füttern sollte, hat es rein gar nichts mit Tierschutz zu tun, wilde Katzen zu füttern. Wilde Katzen gehören geschossen, daß ist aktiver Tierschutz im Sinne seltener Vögel, Kleinsäuger und Reptilien!




ist zwar hart aber da muss ich dem sten hagelvoll vollkommen recht geben, man tut wildtieren keinen gefallen wenn man sie füttert und katzen verursachen zbsp in australien ein massives aussterben diverser species also "abschuss" und schöne nierenwärmer für die kalten angeltage drauss machen !


----------



## Udo561 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hi,
na ja , ihr könnt das ja halten wie ihr wollt und Katzen einfach abknallen, ich füttere meine Katzen hier weiter.
Da sind zum größten Teil Katzen aus  umliegenden Bauernhöfen , die meisten sind kastriert , werden von den Hofbesitzern aber nicht gefüttert damit sie Mäuse und Ratten fangen.
Und das ist jetzt im Winter so gut wie nicht möglich.
Das es nicht unbedingt richtig ist was ich mache ist mir bewusste , aber manchmal geht man eben mehr nach dem Herzen als nach dem Verstand.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ollek (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , ihr könnt das ja halten wie ihr wollt und Katzen einfach abknallen, ich füttere meine Katzen hier weiter.



|good:

Eben, man muss nicht alles gleich abballern _solange es Optionen gibt_ |uhoh:

Eine davon ist _die Vermittlung_ gesunder Tiere inkl. Kastration, das ist immer noch besser als von Hobbyzüchtern abgenommene Katzen die früher oder später wieder als Wildtiere enden.

Und in Australien trägt sogar die eingeschleppte Salami zum aussterben diverser Species bei,bei dem Ökosystem. Nur ma so am Rande 

Gruss


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Von einfach "abknallen" kann wohl keine Rede sein. Ich gehe seit 17 Jahren zur Jagd, davon mehrere Jahre als "Mitrevierinhaber" einer Gemeinschaftspacht! Selbstverständlich schießen wir keine Katze die dem Bauern xy gehört und in der Nähe des Hofes durch die Felder streift. Allerdings hatten wir viele wirklich verwilderte Katzen, welche an einer gerade wieder im Aufbau befindlichen, natürlichen Rebhuhnpopulation erheblich zu Schaden gingen und selbstverständlich auch eine Gefahr für viele Singvogelarten darstellten. In solchen Situationen gibt es keinerlei Alternativen und mir erschließt sich auch nicht, inwiefern eine Kastration der betreffenden Tiere das Problem lösen sollte!

@Udo

Deine Motive in allen Ehren, allerdings hat dein Handeln sehr viel mit falsch verstandener Tierliebe und kaum etwas mit aktivem Tierschutz zu tun. Nimm es mir bitte nicht übel, daß soll kein persönlicher Angriff sondern lediglich eine rationale Feststellung sein. Es würde jetzt auch zu weit gehen im Einzelnen auszuführen, warum man die Fütterung von Wildtieren tunlichst unterlassen sollte( vom Meisenring der im Winter vor'm Fenster hängt mal abgesehen), aber wie schon gesagt, wäre der Sache mehr gedient, wenn du mit deinem Geld eine entsprechende Organisation unterstützen würdest!


----------



## Ollek (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Allerdings hatten wir viele wirklich verwilderte Katzen, welche an einer gerade wieder im Aufbau befindlichen, natürlichen Rebhuhnpopulation erheblich zu Schaden gingen und selbstverständlich auch eine Gefahr für viele Singvogelarten darstellten.



Das ist überhaupt keine Frage, natürlich sind sich Tierschutzvereine dessen bewusst und sehen sowas durchaus auch als letztes Mittel um Überpopulationen von verwilderten Katzen einzudemmen.

Aber ich sprach auch von Optionen.

Und eine Option ist das Einfangen Kastrieren und Vermitteln.

Darum kümmern sich Tierschutzvereine (nicht die Pe*a die tötet lieber aus Kostengründen)
Es ist mir aber auch klar das Jäger lieber dann ihrer Gesinnung recht geben (was aber nicht das problem sein sollte nicht falsch verstehen)



> In solchen Situationen gibt es keinerlei Alternativen


Die Alternativen richten sich nach Anzahl der Streuner und ob ein Tierschutzverein Kapazitäten hat...und nicht zuletzt wer zuerst davon Wind bekommt.

Sry aber so ist es, weiss es die Jägerbrigade zuerst wird geschossen, weiss es der Tierschutzverein wird eingefangen und Vermittelt.

und aus nächster Erfahrung kann ich sagen das nicht immer gleich auch bei Streunern geschossen werden muss da auch diese sich bei entsprechnder Gesundheit und Wesen leicht vermitteln lassen...|rolleyes Die Option funktioniert also.

Zumal beide, die Jäger und Tierschützer das Problem gleichermassen Nicht oder Minder in den Griff kriegen.

Streuner wirds immer geben, und nur bei wirklicher Alternativlosigkiet kommt für die Vereine der Abschuss in Frage.
Und auch aus eigener Erfahrung kan ich dir sagen viele der Jäger fragen aber auch nicht nach Alternativen  

Soll aber absolut kein Seitenhieb sein sondern nur Feststellung...#6#g
und solange man gegen nix verstösst sollen von mir aus beide Parteien ihrem Hobby nachgehn.



> inwiefern eine Kastration der betreffenden Tiere das Problem lösen sollte!


Sten aus dem Grund schrieb ich expliziet mit dazu "Kastration & Vermittlung"

Ohne Vermittlung macht es keinen Sinn, da auch hier aus eigener Erfahrung viele Halter unkastrierte /sterilisierte Katzen (Hauskatzen) *frei rumlaufen lassen* und das Problem geht von vorn los.

Gruss


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Ollek schrieb:


> Streuner wirds immer geben, und nur bei wirklicher Alternativlosigkiet kommt für die Vereine der Abschuss in Frage.
> Und auch aus eigener Erfahrung kan ich dir sagen viele der Jäger fragen aber auch nicht nach Alternativen
> 
> Soll aber absolut kein Seitenhieb sein sondern nur Feststellung...#6#g
> ...



Is richtig, Ollek, da gibt es überall Kandidaten die sofort den Finger krumm machen, allerdings ist es logistisch so gut wie unmöglich eine wirklich verwilderte Katze einzufangen. Diese Tiere sind teilweise sehr heimlich geworden und haben ihr Leben den Bedingungen in freier Wildbahn perfekt angepasst. Ich rede hier nicht von Streunern in der Nähe irgendwelcher Gehöfte oder dergleichen sondern von Katzen die mehrere Kilometer von der nächsten menschlichen Behausung entfernt ganz gezielt auf Beutefang unterwegs sind, teilweise vielleicht schon in der zweiten Generation "wild".
Solche Tiere trifft man als Jäger aufgrund ihrer Lebensweise nur äußerst selten an und ich würde behaupten das der Fang mit einer Lebendfalle ein absoluter Zufall wäre dem ein nicht zu händelnder Aufwand vorausgehen müßte. In solchen Fällen kastriert man in der Regel mit 7x64
Die Problematik mit den Streunern die zu irgendwelchen Bauerngehöften gehören ist da ein weitaus sensibleres Thema. Diese Tiere gehören eigentlich auch entfernt, allerdings tut man gut daran sich ein freundschaftliches Verhältnis mit den Bauern in seinem Revier zu bewahren, von daher drückt man eher mal ein Auge zu als ab.
Fast noch schlimmer sind wildernde Hunde, die mischen teilweise ein komplettes Revier auf und das Wild kommt auch in den Einständen nicht mehr zur Ruhe. Hatte mal so 'nen Fall wo 'n Schäferhund und 'n Rottweilermischling fast jeden Tag zusammen losgezogen sind und Rehe gerissen haben, aber schieß die mal ab, danach ist Polen offen!
Ich hab mir dann bei dem Besitzer ständig den Mund fusselig geredet das der seine Hunde gefälligst einsperren soll, hat nichts gebracht und irgendwann kam der Schäferhund abends alleine nach Hause, daß hat dann wohl gefruchtet.
Ist wie gesagt ein sehr heikles Thema aber verwilderte bzw. wildernde Haustiere können wirklich die Pest für ein Revier sein!
Ok, aber nun genug OT von mir, in diesem Sinne, Petri Heil und #g


----------



## andy72 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



> Ohne Vermittlung macht es keinen Sinn, da auch hier aus eigener Erfahrung viele Halter unkastrierte /sterilisierte Katzen (Hauskatzen) *frei rumlaufen lassen* und das Problem geht von vorn los.



wohin denn vermitteln ollek??? die tierheime sind rappelvoll und lassen selber schon einschläfern was die spritze hergibt |uhoh:


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



andy72 schrieb:


> wohin denn vermitteln ollek??? die tierheime sind rappelvoll und lassen selber schon einschläfern was die spritze hergibt |uhoh:




Es sind Vereine wie dieser hier ,alles ehrenamtliche Mitarbeiter mit der Zielsetzung jede gesunde vermittelbare Katze oder Hund auch unterzubringen.

Ich weiss das Tierheime rappelvoll sind und oftmals keine Wahl haben. Diese Vereine sind aber keine Tierheime in dem Sinne sondern arbeiten mit diesen zusammen um die Tiere doch noch zu vermitteln.

Und glaub mir jedes Tier was obige Voraussetzung hat wird und wurde noch an dem Mann/Frau/Familie gebracht.

Um so mehr macht es doch Sinn wenn es denn geht Streuner kastriert weiter zu vermitteln als von irgendwelchen Hobbyzüchtern abzunehmen oder sie weiter unkastriert streunen zu lassen eben weil kein Mangel an solchen Tieren besteht.

Das Beispiel mit Australien hinkt weil in Europa dann doch andere Verhältnisse herschen.
Und wie gesagt beide, ich betone *beide* Institutionen die Jäger wie solche Vereine kriegen das Problem nicht zu 100% in den Griff weshalb es für viele die sich Tierfreunde nennen dann doch der bessere Weg zu sein scheint die Tiere leben zu lassen und zum neuem Zuhause zu verhelfen.

(auch im letzten Satz kein Bezug oder Wertung zu Jägern )

Gruss


----------



## Kotzi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Biokost für Hunde
Für mein Tier leidet kein Tier. Bio ist lecker! z.B. Rind mit Birnen. 
www.animalkitchen.de

hab auf irgendeiner seite mal die links des moderators durchgekukt und dabei ist mir das skulrile aufgefallen^^


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Biokost für Hunde
> Für mein Tier leidet kein Tier. Bio ist lecker! z.B. Rind mit Birnen.
> www.animalkitchen.de
> 
> hab auf irgendeiner seite mal die links des moderators durchgekukt und dabei ist mir das skulrile aufgefallen^^



|kopfkrat hmm ich sag mal solang es keine kranke Veggiseite ist die dazu anstiftet Hunde und Katzen etc. zu Veganern zu machen ist die Idee "Bio" erstmal nich schlecht....solange auf Fleischbasis

Und 2€ für ne Büchse wo man anehmen kann und sollte das auch wirklich "BIO" drinn ist ist im Vergleich zu manchen aus der Zoohandlung noch günstig.

Tiere sind für Zusatzstoffe das weis ich aus eigener Erfahrung mit meinen Hunden dann doch anfälliger für diverse Wehwechen.
Die fangen dann auch oft an zu Kotzi |supergri|supergri

Gruss


----------



## Kotzi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Joa ich hatte das eher so interpretiert das Vieh vegan zu ernähren und dann der ausrutscher mit Rind dahinter.
Habe das so aus dem zusammenhang interpretiert.
Unser Hund ist da auch ein wehwehchen, der kriegt von zusatzstoffen besonders in nassfutter schuppen wie noch was.
seitdem kriegt der arme so gepresste pellets ohne zusatzstoffe die er aber verträgt.
und kotzi tut unserer immer wenn er bei unserem tiermäster genannt opa war^^


----------



## ELBkaida (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



> die Idee "Bio" erstmal nich schlecht....solange auf Fleischbasis



http://www.beehave.de/forum/userpix/249_schwarzer_humor22_1.jpg


----------



## Ollek (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



ELBkaida schrieb:


> http://www.beehave.de/forum/userpix/249_schwarzer_humor22_1.jpg



|supergri Würde sich der hier sicher drüber freun...


----------



## BigGamer (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Ollek schrieb:


> |supergri Würde sich der hier sicher drüber freun...



eindeutig zweideutig:m


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Beteilige mich ma, ohne vorher alle 355 Beiträge gelesen zu haben.

Wie oft habt ihr schon so einen "echten" Naturschützer (wie die von PETA etc.) am Wasser gesehen? Ich lebe in einer Hochburg des militanten Flügels der Tierheilsarmee. Hier werden Bambimörder (Jäger, sic!) sogar körperlich bedroht. Die Bedroher haben anscheinend noch nicht realisiert, in wessen Hand das Werkzeug gegen körperliche Unversehrtheit liegt.
Auf deutsch: ich hoffe nicht, daß irgend einem Jäger einmal die Hutschnur platzt!
Aber am Wasser ??? Ist das den Müslis zu nass, oder die Ertrinkungsgefahr zu hoch?
Oder ist das alte Zitat: " Umweltschutz hört an der Wasseroberfläche auf", doch zu unserem Vorteil?
Lasst diese schmal-schulterigen Ratten in ihren Fraktionen und Stadtratssitzungen Gift und Galle speien.
Sollte euch in freier Natur mal so einer über den Weg laufen:
gebt ihm Schwimmstunden!!!:vik:


----------



## Balaton1980 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Onkel Klabauter schrieb:


> Beteilige mich ma, ohne vorher alle 355 Beiträge gelesen zu haben.
> 
> Wie oft habt ihr schon so einen "echten" Naturschützer (wie die von PETA etc.) am Wasser gesehen? Ich lebe in einer Hochburg des militanten Flügels der Tierheilsarmee. Hier werden Bambimörder (Jäger, sic!) sogar körperlich bedroht. Die Bedroher haben anscheinend noch nicht realisiert, in wessen Hand das Werkzeug gegen körperliche Unversehrtheit liegt.
> Auf deutsch: ich hoffe nicht, daß irgend einem Jäger einmal die Hutschnur platzt!
> ...



so ein quatsch - wundert mich nicht, dass die bei euch handgreiflich werden#q#q#q
das fördert das zusammenleben auch nicht #d

(bin mit sicherheit keiner von denen - bin nur ein "normaler angler", der keine sinnfreien parolen von sich gibt)


----------



## andy72 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



> so ein quatsch - wundert mich nicht, dass die bei euch handgreiflich werden#q#q#q
> das fördert das zusammenleben auch nicht #d



das was unsere angelkameraden hier so schreiben ist auch bestimmt nicht alles "todernst" gemeint! aber militanten tierschützern trete ich persönlich militant entgegen!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Onkel Klabauter schrieb:


> Wie oft habt ihr schon so einen "echten" Naturschützer (wie die von PETA etc.) am Wasser gesehen?



Ich! Im Sommer 2009! Und es war nicht lustig!

Ich bin mit meinen 3 Zentnern "Liebhabmasse" sicher nicht der wendigste und schon gar nicht zu sportlichen Höchstleistungen in der Lage aber an dem Abend hätte ich dem hochgewachsenen Müsli aus dem Sitzen mit gestreckten Beinen mühelos ins Gesicht springen können.

Wenn ich vor seinen Augen noch einen Drill gehabt hätte, hätte der mich mit größter anzunehmender Sicherheit getötet.

Wie sich ein erwachsener Mann dermaßen hochspulen kann, wusste ich bis dato nicht. #q


----------



## Ollek (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich! Im Sommer 2009! Und es war nicht lustig!
> 
> Ich bin mit meinen 3 Zentnern "Liebhabmasse"



Sieht auf dem Foto gar nich so aus :q

Was wollte den die Gemüsebrigade?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



Ollek schrieb:


> Sieht auf dem Foto gar nich so aus :q
> 
> Was wollte den die Gemüsebrigade?



Das ist ja auch 30 Kilo alt :q

Ich musste mir erklären lassen, dass ich die Kreatur Fisch ausschließlich zu meinem persönlichen Vergnügen, welches sich mutmaßlich auf das Quälen von Tieren beschränkt, quälen würde.

Solch ein Verhalten wäre altertümlich und würde nichts mehr mit dem Ehrenkodex (kein Scherz! das Wort ist exakt so gefallen) eines zivilisierten Menschen zu tun haben.

Und noch mehr so ein Blahblah!

Ich habe versucht, auf Durchzug zu schalten und es einfach durch pure Ignoranz abklingen zu lassen.

Das Problem war, dass der gute Mann recht schnell begriffen hatte, welche Strategie ich anwendete und fing dann erst richtig an von wegen, es wäre doch höflich, wenn ich antworten würde. Schließlich gehöre sich solch ein kindisches Verhalten nicht für einen offensichtlich erwachsenen Mann und er könnte doch erwarten, dass ich zumindest versuchen würde, auf seine Argumente einzugehen. Schließlich würde es ja auch im Sinne des Tieres sein, wenn ich mir andere, qualfreiere Argumente anhören würde.

Und dann habe ich ihm eine Frage gestellt: "Sind sie Christ?"

Erst hat er verdutzt geguckt und dann höflich (wirklich höflich, dass muss man ihm zugestehen) und ruhig mit "Nein! Wieso?" geantwortet.

Dann habe ich geantwortet: "Es waren bewiesenermaßen 4 der 12 Apostel Christi von Beruf Fischer. Und sie wollen sich doch nicht mit meiner Relegion anlegen oder?"

Er hat sich umgedreht und ist gegangen.

Kein Scherz! Ich schwöre auf alles, was mir heilig ist (und nein, ich bin kein Religionsanhänger!), dass exakt das passiert ist: er hat sich umgedreht und ist wortlos gegangen.


----------



## Der schlei (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Intresante geschiche, wirklich. Manchmal bekommt man sie ganz einfach. Muß man sich nur etwas gutes einfallen lassen. Respekt, ehrlich.


----------



## jirgel (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Oder man beisst denn so eben gefangnen Rotauge das sachlich getötet wurde um als Köderfisch zu dienen denn Kopf ab mit denn worten "Heil dir Satan!" und kommt mir nicht mit eklich oder esst ihr kein Sushi, schlucken muss man denn Kopf ja nicht.


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hallo Leutz!

@ Balaton1980 :
Du hast mich leider falsch verstanden. Es ist mir noch niemand gegenüber, am Wasser, handgreiflich geworden. Es hat auch noch nie ein sachlicher Disput statt gefunden. Einfach weil ich noch keinen der "so genannten" Tierschützer am Wasser getroffen habe. Aber was ich teilweise als "alter" Forstmann auf Jagden erlebt habe ... #d ... das wünschst du dir nicht!
Und sinnfreie Parolen habe ich dir, und werde es auch in Zukunft, vorenthalten.
@ andy72
Danke, daß meine Ironie keinen "Hänger" hatte!
Im Ernst: meine Wortwahl war bewusst zweideutig. Ich bin aber immer auf Ausgleich bedacht und kläre 99% aller zwischenmenschlichen Probleme verbal und zu beidseitigen Einverständnis.
@ admin
Tut mir leid, war jetzt alles eher persönlich. Werd mich bessern und künftig mehr aufs Wesentliche eingehen#h

Euer Onkel


----------



## TRANSformator (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ich kann auch ein Liedchen von diesen Erlebnissen singen. Habe da ja schon mal irgendwo im Forum etwas zu erzählt. Habe eigentlich jedes Jahr so ein paar Erlebnisse, letztes Jahr waren es glaube ich 2 oder 3. Was diese Personen betrifft, habe ich folgende Erkenntnisse gewonnen, die ich grob in zwei Kategorien mit mehreren Untergruppierungen einordne.

*1. Tierrechtler mit Lebensaufgabe:*
Diesen Typen sieht man ihre Gesinnung meist schon auf Entfernung an, oft derselbe Kleidungsstil und relativ ähnliche Haarpracht etc.. Die sind oftmals so richtig lästig und nervig. Die quatschen einen auf die immer gleiche einstudierte Art und Weise dicht und lassen auch nicht locker. Sie akzeptieren kein "Nein".
Gegen eine vermeintlich sachliche Diskussion ist ja nichts einzuwenden, allerdings sind diese Menschen für mich keine sachlichen Diskussionspartner. Für sie zählen die Argumente von anders Denkenden garnicht. Mit denen kann man stundenlang diskutieren und wird mit denen niemals auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen, solange man nicht zu 100% ihre Gesinnung vertritt. Die wollen und machen keine Kompromisse. Da muss man sich in der Praxis dann die Frage stellen, ob man erstmal ne halbe Ewigkeit sinnlos mit denen rumdiskutiert oder ob man sie direkt verscheucht. Da ich beim Angeln meine Ruhe und vom Alltagsstress abschalten möchte, entscheide ich mich da für das direkte Verscheuchen, so dass man mir möglichst wenig meiner wertvollen Zeit versaut wird. Reagiert dieser jemand nicht auf meine Bitten, wird im Notfall die Polizei wegen Belästigung gerufen.
Eine Untergruppierung dieser Menschen sind bei mir die Typen, die zwar eine fast identische Gesinnung haben, zu deren Durchsetzung sie aber auch durchaus militant werden können. Auch da ist die Polizei der richtige Ansprechpartner. Sollte es vor dem Eintreffen der Polizei durch Übergriffe auf Mensch oder Material durch diese Typen kommen, werd ich mich im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten eben verteidigen. Diese Fälle sind aber wohl wirklich selten.


*2. Hobbytierrechtler ohne Lebensaufgabe*
Das sind die Typen, denen man es auf den ersten Blick kaum ansieht. Sie sehen aus wie du und ich, sind in der Regel auch nicht überdurchschnittlich redegewandt und haben eine weniger weit durchdachte Ideologie. Lange ernsthafte Diskussionen sind aufgrund dieser extremen Lücken kaum möglich, daher auch recht selten. Diese Menschen beschränken sich meistens auf das Zurufen von dummen Kommentaren und Sprüchen aus der Entfernung oder im Vorbeigehen. Nachdem sie ihren Senf abgelassen habe, ist man sie meist schnell wieder los.


Ich persönlich habe beide Gruppierungen schon kennengelernt. Die wirklich penetranten Vertreter aus der 1. Gruppe waren dabei recht selten und eher Ausnahmen. Als kleiner Bub war ich mit meinem Vater los und als da irgendwann mal so einer ankam, kannte ich die Hintergründe noch nicht. Da bin ich glatt davon ausgenommen, dass derjenige geistig verwirrt sei....ob man das damit wirklich verlgeichen kann ist sicher eine Frage der Definition. Aber man sagt ja: "Kinder und Betrunkene sprechen die Wahrheit".

Personen der Gruppe 2 hingegen gibts bei mir jedes Jahr. Das sind diese 3 Vorfälle im Jahr, die ich oben angesprochen hatte. Sin dann Radfahren oder Spaziergänger (mit Hund), die dann oben auf der Böschung radeln/spazieren und dann im Vorbeigehen/-fahren sowas wie "Tiermörder" oder "Pfui Teufel, du Tiermörder" herunter brüllen. Witzig sind auch die Vertreter mit freilaufendem Hund, die sich dann mit ihrem Hund unterhalten. In etwa so:
"Bello, komm schnell hierher. Der Angler dort unten ist "hunds"gemein und tötet Tiere".

Mehr als diesen einen Satz hört man von den Leuten nicht, ist also halb so wild. Meist kapier ich das garnicht, weil es zu lange dauert, bis man mich aus meiner Tiefenentspannung beim Angeln gerissen hat....da muss schon mehr als ein Satz kommen.

Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Ich hatte jetzt nicht Lust mir alles durchzulesen aber wusstet ihr das schon?

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/


Einfach von Google oder vom Browser übersetzen lassen.


|wavey:


----------



## AWU13 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Die brauchen auch die Spendengelder, um ihren Wasserkopf zu finanzieren. Was ist mit den Elendsmeldungen Deines örtlichen Tierschutzvereins.
 Dünkt mir nach Sektencharakter??

      „Anfangen im Kleinen, Ausharren in Schwierigkeiten, Streben zum Großen.“     
Friedrich Alfred Krupp


was ist/war mit Greenpeace???

Ohne Wertung gebe ich dieses ab, zum Nachdenken, für die Grossen

LG
AWU


----------



## ali-angler (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Hab perönlich noch kein Kontakt mit Tierschützern gehabt, eher mit interressierten passanten, denen ich gerne Auskunft gebe, auch über rechtliche Bestimmungen des Angelns.
Kann mir auch gut vorstellen das man bei der Jagd (Onkel Klabauter)öfter mit diesem Problem konfrontiert wird als beim Angeln, da das Angeln weitaus mehr akzeptiert wird.
Generell kann ich nur sagen das Angler ein größeres Bewusstsein für die Natur haben als die meisten Mitmenschen. Neben dem Angagement in den zahlreichen Angelvereinen, der Arbeit der Verbände und dem Wissen das wir an die Jugend weiter geben und sie an die Natur heranführen, ist es allem voran die Verbindung die wir alle eingehen. Die Verbundenheit in einer Gemeinschaft und die Verbindung mit der Natur. Die Negativbeispiel mal außen vor möchte keiner von uns umgeben von Müll angeln. Jeder von uns weiss das Tiere (und nicht nur Fische) an dem Plastikmüll im Wasser verrecken. Ich meine wir denken einfach ein Stück weit mit, mal mehr mal weniger, manche mehr, manche weniger. Ich bin 2. Gewässerwart in meinem Verein. Neben Müllsammel Aktionen tragen wir dazu bei die Struktur an unseren Gewässern zu verbässern, Laichgebiete für Fische anzulegen, Gewässerproben zu nehmen und auszuwerten, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu leisten, den Castingsport zu fördern u.v.m. Der Mehrwert der sich für die Natur ergiebt ist unbezahlbar. Naturschutz ist kostspielig und man sollte den vielen Anglern für ihre ehrenamtliche Arbeit danken.


----------



## suli suli (8. April 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

#hLiebe Sportfreunde
Dascha wohl ganz klar das sich solche Schmalzbacken dafür interessieren was hier geredet wird.
Wenn diese Spottfreunde das nicht täten das würde mich wundern. 
Wer sich traut? geht doch mal auf die Kormoranfreunde. Da wird ein richtig schöner Stuss zusammen geschrieben. Und auch noch gezielt zensiert.
Liebe Freunde die welt ist noch viel schlechter.
Das weiss der alte 
Suli Suli


----------



## padotcom (8. April 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*



suli suli schrieb:


> #hLiebe Sportfreunde
> Dascha wohl ganz klar das sich solche Schmalzbacken dafür interessieren was hier geredet wird.
> Wenn diese Spottfreunde das nicht täten das würde mich wundern.
> Wer sich traut? geht doch mal auf die Kormoranfreunde. Da wird ein richtig schöner Stuss zusammen geschrieben. Und auch noch gezielt zensiert.
> ...


 
Genau.
Gerade dort gefunden.

Zitat:
Als Hobbeyangler teile ich gerne den Fisch mit Haubentaucher, Gänsesäger und Kormoran. Außerdem: eines der besten Vereinsgewässer liegt am Rande einer Komorankolonie.

Zitat Ende.


----------



## Torskfisk (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Eigentlich war mir die PETA bisher irgendwie egal, aber ich habe diesen Bericht bis zum Ende gelesen und die Bilder gesehen.
Wieviel Ignoranz gegenüber anderen bzw. dem eigenen Tun ist da noch möglich??
Welche Begründung (außer der eigenen finanziellen Komponente) ist noch möglich?
Ich gehe gerne angeln und die Fische die ich töte führe ich einer vernünftigen (eigener Verzehr) Verwertung zu!!
Essen die Leute von PETA die Hunde und Katzen??
Ich glaube kaum!!!
http://www.petakillsanimals.com/


----------



## firemirl (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

*Na das ist ja mal eine riesige Sauerei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :r

Scheinheilig auf der einen Seite predigen wie schlimm mit den Geschöpfen umgegangen wird und dann die eigene Unfähigkeit per Euthanasie verschleiern. #d

Echt super PETA !!!!!


----------



## lahstedt (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: "Spione" von Peta im Anglerboard!???*

Wenn die Berichte über PETTA stimmen :r, dann sollte diese Institution verboten und die Verantwortlichen enteignet und eingesperrt werden:r. Aber seien wir doch einmal ehrlich, viele der so genannten Tierschützer oder Tierschutz Organisationen (es gibt sicher Ausnahmen) haben nur ihr eigenen Vorteil, nämlich sich die Taschen voll zu stecken, im Sinn. Die Tiere sind nur Mittel zum Zweck, siehe aktuell Tierheim Burgwedel, Burgdorf usw. Da kann ich nur :v:v:v:v:v:v aber den Verantwortlichen ins Gesicht bei geöffneten Mund.



Torskfisk schrieb:


> Eigentlich war mir die PETA bisher irgendwie egal, aber ich habe diesen Bericht bis zum Ende gelesen und die Bilder gesehen.
> Wieviel Ignoranz gegenüber anderen bzw. dem eigenen Tun ist da noch möglich??
> Welche Begründung (außer der eigenen finanziellen Komponente) ist noch möglich?
> Ich gehe gerne angeln und die Fische die ich töte führe ich einer vernünftigen (eigener Verzehr) Verwertung zu!!
> ...


----------

